# Ultimate Homebrew Index



## the Jester (Nov 25, 2004)

*copy*

Hey, I was just thinking... you know what would be super cool?  An index, with links, to all the monsters created in this forum, sorted by CR.  That way any dms hurting for a new challenge for their party would be able to look one up fairly quickly.

Yeah, it's an intimidating project, but... so... appealing! 

*mulls over*


----------



## the Jester (Nov 25, 2004)

*copy*

CR 1 and below

I'm not saying I'm actually going to do this, but if I were I'd start with all the stuff I've posted myself.  Is there any way a mod or admin could let people edit their own stuff in here?

Note: I'm not intentionally including any links to links (that's silly) or attachments, only to threads with stat blocks.  (note to self: I'm back to 4/7/03, done with the Reapo man thread, and updated stuff from after this thread started up to 'Other Whale Stats' 11/8/06  thread- that's done.)

Further Note: despite some fantastic rewrites of official monsters, I think I'm going to avoid including anything that there's an official version of (that I'm aware of- in some cases there may be 3.5 versions of things in books I don't have or something).

*CR 1/10*
Cow
Dysderian Webspinner
Elemental, Mayonaise
Hallucigenia
Microsquirrel
Monkey Spider
Playze
Rabbit


*CR 1/8*
Breathtaker
Burbur
Camprat
Dinosaur, Eoraptor
Dysderian Scout
Eoraptor (Dinosaur)
Fallen One
Hair Monster
Lurking Lettuce
Whacko Jacko


*CR 1/6*
Bird, Diminutive
Burbur
Dragon, Psychedelic
Hedgehog
Saproling
Sheep
Swan
Turtle


*CR 1/5*
Pernicorn


*CR 1/4*
Bottle Gnomes
Deer
Dinosaur, Bambiraptor
Dire Squirrel
Dog, Deformed
Droneman, Slave Worker
Gamecock
Goat
Goblins, Grim Fang
Gremlin
Human, Chained Warrior 1 
Kiwi
Mindless
Pink Oozekitty
Quipper
Rabite Zombie
Sliver, Proto-
Spider, Skull
Squirrel, Carnivorous Flying
Swordfish
Thrull, Minor
Treecer
Trilobite, Tiny
Venomous Dragonfly
The Wasp
Wind Runners
Who, Almost-Not-There-At-All, 1st-level warrior


*CR 1/3*
Beldandez
Carver
Clothfolk
Ghuru
Goblin Mage
Jackalope
Monkey Bird
Parval
Reed Man
Ringlic
Space Monkey (Blarp)


*CR 1/2*
Alguduir, Juvenile
Animated Paint Object, Diminutive
Asrai
Berbalang, White Dwarf
Canus
Cat, Anthropomorphic (Kitt)
Clockwork Skitterer
Crayghe
Crow-Ko-Dile
Dire Amoeba
Dire Mole
Dire Raven
Dwow
Dysderian Worker
Elf, Arctic
Elf of the Expanse
Elf, Silver
Fire Guard Falcons
Firedrake
Gnorc
Goblin, Spider
Goblin Scout
Halfling, Hairfoot
Human, Burned Commoner 1
Human, Infested Rogue 1
Hutaakan of Harqual
Insectoid, Koasp
Kobold, Feral, 1st level warrior
Land Lamprey
Living Web
Lynx
Mechanical Teeth
Merloc, 1st-level warrior
Moogle
Noodnic
Orc, Mountain, 1st-level warrior
Orc, True
Orc, Valley
Pangolin
Penguin, Special Forces
Platypus
Plaze
Rabite
Raccoon
Robber Fly
Salamander, Giant Mundane
Screaming Seahawk
Sha'az, Drone
Sliver, Proto-
Thrull, Basal
Trilobite, Small
Voure
Vulchling
Vulture
Who, Small, 1st-level warrior
Who, Tall, 1st-level warrior
Yuyilin (Reaver Hounds)


*CR 1*
Aertai
Aligned, Justice, Lesser
Anarchid
Animated Paint Object, Tiny
Apatelodes Torrefacta
Archer, Rotwood
Aven
Badger, Anthropomorphic
Baric
Barkstrone
Beebles, Bubbling
Beguiler
Belin
The Blob
Bloodlug
Blount 1st-level Warrior
Bog Imp
Camel, Anthropomorphic
Canopy Scorpion
Capybara, Giant
Chicken, Exploding
Chicken, Giant
Chupacabra
Clubnek
Compsognothus (Dinosaur)
Condor
Cougar, Anthropomorphic
Cow, Domesticated
Cow, Fiendish
Cupid
Cyradi Warrior 1
Dabber, 1st-level warrior
Dark One
Devil, Nupperibo
Dinosaur, Compsognathus
Dire Cat
Dire Hedgehog
Dire Monkey
Dire Porcupine
Dire Raccoon
Dire Skunk
Draconythe
Dragon, Harmless
Dragon, Mushu
Dysderian Infester
Eh, Steve!
Electric Sheep
Elf, Avariel
Elf, Reptilian
Elf, Shadow
Eximus Elf 1st-level Warrior
Faerie, Trueblood
Feather Devil _(not technically a devil)_
Flesh-Fused Monstrosity, Small
Floating Eye
Fraal, 1st-level psychic warrior
Fremlin
Frog, Killer
Frog, Poisonous
Gnelf
Gnome, Kelp
Gnomes, Rockwood
Gob'lar
Goblin, Bony Ear
Goblin, Half-Fey
Goblin, Marsh
Goblin, Urkatesh Clan
Goblin, Winged (Baklath)
Goblin Scout Captain
Golem, Paper
Greed Coin
Grung
Gruwaar
Half-Gnoll
Halfling, Wild Desert
Hallucigenia, Giant Acidic
Headlinger, 1st level warrior
Hedgehog, Anthropomorphic
Hippopotomus, Anthropomorphic (Giff)
Imago 1st-level warrior
Insectoid, Antold
Insectoid, Scorpiorc
Insectoid, Woblin
Jhonka
Kenku of Kulan
Kha
Kobold, Feral
Larva
Licid, Calming
Licid, Enraging
Licid, Leeching
Licid, Nurturing
Lizardfolk, Civilized
Lupitaur
Mad Chatterers
Mad Ones
Mannegishi
Manoryx
Marmoset, Giant
Medusa, Innocent
Miniature Rhino
Minor Slime
Mole Person
Monkey, Fully Advanced
Mosquito Swarm
Netherbird
Nom-Ti, 1st level warrior
Nukigu
Ogel
Orc, Battle
Orc, Ondonti
Orc, Uruk-Aa
Orider
Painted Construct, Small
Palimpsest
Peltast
Pepe le Pew
[url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=41720&page=11&pp=20]Phanaton of Kulan
Phoenix Kin
Phytomari (Starfish People)
Platypus, Anthropomorphic
Qullan
Reindeer, Flying
Rohch, Forest
Rotwood Archer
Scarchok
Scorpion, Canopy
Screamer
Sea Monkey
Sealfolk
Sha'az, Warrior
Simpathetic
Slaad, Lesser
Sliver, Clot
Sliver, Crypt
Sliver, Heart
Sliver, Hunter
Sliver, Metallic
Sliver, Mistform
Sliver, Muscle
Sliver, Plated
Sliver, Quick
Sliver, Talon
Sliver, Winged
Snow-Man
Spidorc
Sprite, Sizeshifter (Syrrig)
Squirrel, Anthropomorphic (Chitter)
Squirrel, Two-Headed
Stone Skeleton
Stymphalian Bird
Swamp Termite
Syndyoceras
Thallid
Thrull Wizard
Tor-Kreen, J'ez
Tor-Kreen, J'hol
Tor-Kreen, Jerol
Tor-Kreen, T'keech
Tor-Kreen, To'ksa
Tor-Kreen, Tondi
Tor, Undead
Trapper
Trilobite, Medium
Troll, Pygmie
Twilight Beast, Young
Umeko
Undercurrent
Undercurrent Flamingo
Unraval
Ur'gathak
Ur'thak'rel
Whip Spider
White Phantom
Wryback
Zombie, Mantarok



_This space for rent._


----------



## the Jester (Nov 25, 2004)

*copy*

CR 2-4

*CR 2*
Abtu
Animated Paint Object, Small
Ape, War, Anthropomorphic
Ascallion, Juvenile
Ashen Ghoul
Ashen Rocking Horse
Axebeak
Bakemono, Fallenlanden
Bakil
Banderlog
Beebles, Bouncing
Big Bovine
Blazing Hearth
The Blue and the Black (Dragon, Blue, Half-Black Dragon)
Bogarden Firefiend
Bole
Bovinotaur
Brood of Roaches
Brownie
Cave Moray
Choke Fiend
Chomostacean
Chupacabra
Cooshee
Cougar (Mountain Lion)
Cow, Warbeast
Cth'etril
Cyberskeleton
Darkwing of Janardun
Deerman
Demon, Thraxodemon
Demon, Typodaemon
Devil, Stone-Throwing
Dinosaur, Gallimimus
Dinosaur, Masiakasaurus
Dinosaur, Microvenator
Dinosaur, Ornitholestes
Dinosaur, Tanystropheus
Dire Baboon
Dire Crab
Dire Eagle
Dire Fox
Dire Goat
Dire Owl
Dire Rabbit
Djilot
Dolphin, Tarian
Donkey, Talking
Doomberry
Dragonfish
Dragontouched
Dubik
Dwarf, Half-Fiend (Go'lok)
Eater of the Living
Edgess
Electric Sheep, Anthropomorphic (Wooly Shocker)
Equinan
Feathered Widower
Fire Lizard
Firey
Flayed Worm, Young
Fraal
Gallimimus (Dinosaur)
Gecko-Man
Gem Ant, Worker
Ghost Master
The Gifted
Gnoll, Insectile
Gnome, Star
Goblin, Half Ice Paraelemental
Golem, Chalk
Gossamer
Hare, Anthropomorphic
Haun
Hobgoblin, Two-Headed
Hominid, Giant
Ibonahin
Insectoid, Skag
Kampfult
Khaargite
Krolrothian
Land Leech
Lava Swimmer
Licid, Corrupting
Licid, Quickening
Licid, Tempting
Lim-Dul's Cohort
Lizardfolk Child of Order
Lock Lurker
Loktar
Luck Eater
Lupin (of Kulan)
Lupitaur
Magen, Caldran
Magen, Demos
Magen, Hypnos
Mahr
Meglan
Mekrit
Microvenator
Mindswimmer
Minoling
Moose
Morphiend
Nagpa
Nagpa
Necrospede
Orc, Uruk-Hai
Ornitholestes (Dinosaur)
Plaguebringer (Rat of Legend)
Planetouched, Go'lok
Planetouched, Scalefolk
Planetouched, Steamchild
Planetouched, Water Child
Rakasta of Kulan
Racoon, Shadow Wood
Raven, Giant
Rootin' Tootin' Texas Chilli Ooze
Rust Hummer _(2 versions)_
Scarpogle
Sea Satyr
Sha'az, Knight
Shadow Wood Raccoon
Shrieking Horror
Simbasta of Kulan
Sliver, Beacon
Sliver, Chameleon
Sliver, Clot
Sliver, Crypt
Sliver, Heart
Sliver, Jolt
Sliver, Metallic
Sliver, Muscle
Sliver, Razor
Sliver, Talon
Sliver, Winged
Sir Didymus
Snake, Marble
Soulless
Soulless, Burning
Soulless, ChainedSpace Hamster, Giant
Sparkleshock
Spider, Tarantella
Spirit Bat
Sprite, Night
Sprite, Shadow
Srha'llg
Stenosapiens
Swarm of Toys
T'chetclan
Thallid, Thorn
Therioforged
Thoul
Thrull, Armor
Thrull Champion
Thrull, Mindstab
Thunderbird
Tiger, Anthropomorphic
Tillaminar
Uddercap
Ventergus
Vigilant
The Wild Hunt, Hound of
Winter Shade
Wretched Fencer
Zombie, Chaturgha
Zombie, Xellotath
Zombie, Ulyoth
Zygom



*CR 3*
Acanthopholis (Dinosaur)
Acidic Hallucigenia
Angel, Angelic Messenger
Animated Paint Object, Medium
Archon, Jadeoin
Aringne
Aspis, Larva
Babbler
Balduvian Dead
Banderlog
Bandytwine
Beaver, Giant
Beholderkin, Eagle Eye
Belly Serphent
Bichir
Big Bovine, Advanced
Black Bat
Black Dog
Bleeb
Bloodthorn
Boboli
Boggart
Bonesnapper
Bruja
Buckawn
Bzastra
Caapora
Camputaur
Captured Soul
Centaur, Wild
Chalicothere
Changecat
Clawfoot, Eximus
Coatiecuck
Cow, Half Red Dragon
Cow of Legend
Crocodile, Anthropomorphic (Croc-Man)
Cryo Snake
Deepfallen
Dhuron
Dinosaur, Acanthopholis
Dinosaur, Deinonynchus, Anthropomorphic
Dinosaur, Dilophosaurus
Dinosaur, Dilophosaurus
Dinosaur, Hypsilophodon
Dinosaur, Notosaurus
Dinosaur, Therizinosaurid
Dire Cow
Dire Deer
Dire Dog
Dire Goat
Dire Manta Ray
Dire Ram
Dire Sloth
Displacer Beast, Anthropomorphic
Elemental, Power
Elemental, Spark, Small
Eletch
Elf, Blood
Eximus Clawfoot
Fear Liath Mor
Fevercramp Flies
Filth Bird
Firestar
Firetail, Lesser
Flayed Zombie 3rd-level human warrior
Gecko Lizard, Giant, Anthropomorphic
Gibberling, Brood
Gnoll, Half Ooze Paraelemental
Goblin Mutant
Griff
Guardian of the Land
Hive-Kin
Humungous
Hydra, 5-Headed, Anthropomorphic
Hydralisk
Hyena
Hypsilophodon (Dinosaur)
Irish Deer
Ixen Ia’ejah’iv
Jack-O-Lantern
Kech
Kerrek
Kerrn
Kil'terak
Kupuk
Licid, Convulsing
Licid, Greater
Licid, Lesser
Liger-Kin
Living Undead Human Commoner Zombie
Lizard Man, Xanth
Luck Eater
Magen, Caldron, Spiked
Magen, Galvan
The Man Who Wasn't There
Manta Ray
Mantis Ant
Marmanhig
Masqueradin
Medinal
Medusa Head
Megalania
Mithral Wing
Mongoose, Lightning
Mummified Cat
Muusi
Nom-Ti
Notoceratops
Orc of Legend
Orda Spawn
Painted Construct, Medium, Weak
Panda, Giant Anthropomorphic
Pebble Swarm
Phantasmal Assassin
Phycomid
Plate Warrior
Pyro Snake
Quickling of Janardun
Rectifier
Raven Swarm
The Reptile (Anna Franklyn, 2nd-level aristocrat)
Rock Reptile
Rod
Rohch, Killer
Sarusai, Minor
Scorpogle
Sea Lupis
Sea Satyr (with pipes)
Sea Velasz
Shadowswift
Shard Phoenix
Sliver, Acidic
Sliver, Armor
Sliver, Barbed
Sliver, Blade
Sliver, Crystalline
Sliver, Horned
Sliver, Mindwhip
Sliver, Mneumonic
Sliver, Root
Sliver, Shifting
Sliver, Spectral
Sliver, Void
Sliver, Ward
Son of Surf and Turf
Star Mantis
Steam Dwarf (Aquatic Azer)
Stonewood Guardian
Storm Crow
Sugura
Sull
Sunderer
Swamp Sludge (Gelatinous Lizardfolk)
Swamplight Lynx, Anthropomorphic
T'gelli
Tabaxi of Kulan
Taur'fei
Thallid Devourer
Thark
Thorn Squirrel Swarm
Thri-Kreen, Dire
Thrull, Necrite
Tripodero, Greater
Trog, Corruted (Goring Horn Graft)
Troll Mutate
Twilight Beast, Adult
Urchin, Land
Urborg Panther
White Lady Butterfly Swarm



*CR 4*
A’bao A’qu
Alfar
Alguduir, Adult
Android
Animated Paint Object, Large
Arachog
Asabi, Stingtail, Revenant
Aspis, Drone
Baldandar
Basidirond
Bear, Hollow Black
Beast of Bogardan
Beholderkin, Seeker
Bhruu
Bichir (Giant Lungfish)
Black Spawn of Fallen Evil
Black Weeper
Bleeb, Blat
Blue Blood
Bone Pillar
Bonethief
Boomasoh, Corrupted
Bramble Faerie
Breathstealer
Bucca
Cancer
Cantobele
Centaur, Arctic
Chittering Dark
Click
Creichthyan
Crystal Frostworm
Crystkyn
Dahkmuern
Demon, Quasit, Sorcerous
Demon, Vulgattyuk Swarm
Desert Skirdge
Devil, Hellfire (Mephieran)
Dinosaur, Pachycephalosaurus
Dire Barracuda
Dire Camel
Dire Cheetah
Dire Crayfish
Dire Hyena
Dire Monitor Lizard
Dire Raccoon
Dire Sheep
Dire Shrew
Djilot
Dog, Giant
Donkey _(Note: this is Donkey from Shrek)_
Draegloth
Drake, Puddle
Duskwing Swarm
Duvorci
Eel, Electric, Giant
Eel, Moray, Giant
Epascro
Equinan
Equitar
Esuvee
Fire Drake
Flameling
Gaund
Geckolisk
Gem Ant, Warrior
Genie, Tasked Administrator, Air
Genie, Tasked Administrator, Earth
Genie, Tasked Administrator, Fire
Genie, Tasked Administrator, Water
Genie, Tasked Warmonger
Gglapagug
Giant Lizard, Lacerta
Giffhusk
Glum Orc Warrior 4
Golem, Paladin
Golem, Razorvine
Gorilla Bear
Graboid
Hoop
Horast
Imp, Volcano
Jazzlecrack
Karrnathi Elite Skeleton
Karrnathi Elite Zombie
Kech
Kobold, Ghostly Axiomatic Fiendish Half-Green Dragon
Lacolith, Whelp
Lion, Metal
Ludo
Lycanthrope, Were-Hyena
Lycanthrope, Were-Weasel
Mallegoblin
Mandible Lord, Larva
Mephit, Dust Hivemind
Minotaur, Fallenlanden
Minotaur, Son of the Horn
Miracle Dog
Moigno
Naga, Ice
Nana'ue
Narwhale
Octo-Jelly
Pachycephalosaurus (Dinosaur)
Painted Construct, Medium, Strong
Pebble Swarm
Pepe le Pew
Phase Ripper
Pinefolk
Plankwalked
Rakasta Cat
Rat, Legendary
Razorclaw Rat
Red Scythe (Half-Red Dragon Giant Praying Mantis)
Rilmani, Plumach
Rohch, Swamp
Rootling
Sahuagin, Dire (Son of Sekolah)
Scorpiontail
Sea Unicorn
Simiarach
Slaad, Flame
Slaad, Fluid
Slaad, Stone
Slaad, Wind
Sliver, Spined
Sliver, Taskmaster
Sliver, Victual
Skeleton, Giant
Skum Ogre
Son of Sekolah
Sorcaii, Juvenile
Space Hound
Spider-Kin, Gema
Spotted Lion
Thief of Thoughts
Thunderbird, Magical
Tilikan
Tortoise, Burl
Trilobite, Large
Troglodyte, Half Clay Golem
Twig Sapling Broodswarm
Twin Wyrm
Unliving Brain
Ustilagor
Vapor Lover _(two varieties)_
Weakness
Worg, Fiendish Sea _(two versions)_
Yugoloth, Guardian, Least
Yurisi


_This space for rent._


----------



## the Jester (Nov 25, 2004)

CR 5-8

*CR 5*
Aligned, Justice, Minor
Anima
Arctic Diamond
Ascallion, Adult Male
Ascomoid
Barracuda, Giant
Beholderkin, Sentinel
Bitey
Biting Wind
Bleeb, Flack
Boobrie
Bronth
Bruinorc
Chainsnake
Chevall
Cloud-lupis
Crane, Giant
Crystkyn
Curseshade
Danket
Darkmantle, Advanced
Death Crow
Demon, Yeenagaar (Gnoll Demon)
Desert Rose
Dire Chipmunk
Dragon, Diamond, Wyrmling
Dragon-King, Fallenlanden
Elemental, Code
Elemental, I/O
Elemental, Spark, Medium
Ember Lion Lord
Ethereal Submarauder
Ettin on a Stick
Far Liath (Grey Man)
Flayed Worm, Mature
Fledgling Widower Swarm
Flickerling
Foo Lion
Fungusaur
Gargoyle, Sea
Ghoul Lord
Giant Lizard, Lacerta Warbeast
Golem, Amber
Grandfather of the Swamp
Greed Coin Stack
The Gress
Guardian Horse
Guardian Warrior
Guardinal, Anural
Guardinal, Chiropteral
Guardinal, Testudal
Gulmer (Squirrel Army)
Hafnen
Ice Drake
Infernalite
Iridescent Ooze
Jaww
Jotun
Katak Kas-Ik
Klorthak
Lamithu
Lava Hound
Lockjaw
Lurg, Guardsman of the Dragon Below (Amalgam Ogre/Decentrus)
Minotaur, Deep
Minotaur, Half-Satyr (without pipes)
Murk Dweller
Nekharu 
Ogre, Demon
Ogre, Earth
Orgima
Peltast, Greater
Phororhacos
Picor
Pill Bug, Giant
Q'Nidar
Rachrech-Ik
Reanimated Cloaker
Rhyme Stealer
Rut-Kin
Sahuagin, Dire
Sarusai, Major
Shishi
Sliver, Scorpion
Sliver, Xeno
Shoz
Skink
Soul Beckoner
Spark Elemental
Spirit of the Flame
Spyder-Fey (Type I)
Stealth Wasp
Survey Ladies
Thallid, Feral
Thodic
Thrull, Derelor
Tiger, Winged
Torrga
Troc
Unspeakable Ones
Whale, Minke
Whale, Pilot
Woman in Black
Worg, Fiendish Sea
Xajexe
Yrgas, the Abominable Creeper
Zombie, Sea (Drowned Ones)


*CR 6*
Acidic Drake
Animated Paint Object, Huge
Archon, Water Dog
Bane Minion, Black
Barkburr
Bloody Tongue
Cheetah, Legendary
Cockatrice, Giant
The Corinthian Horror
Crimson Breather
Cyber-Cat (Half-Machine Caterwaul)
Darkswift
Demon, Bulezau
Demon, Uridezu
Demon, Yochol
Desert Rose _(Hazard)_
Devil, Abishai, Orange
Devil, Abishai, Shadow
Diakk, Varath
Dinosaur, Iguanadon
Dinosaur, Lambeosaurus
Dire Badger
Dire Bat, Cycloptic
Dire Bison
Dire Moose
Displacer Beast Tiger
Doppelganger, Feral Reptilian
Dragon, Diamond, Very Young
Dysderian Psion
Dysderian Warrior
Electric Spider
Ethereal Slime
Faerie Harpy
Forge's God Temple Guardian (Lesser Clockwork Tiger)
Foul Flock
Frankenstein's Monster
Gaze Spider
Gehreleth, Arutar
Golem, Mica
G'teroth, the Tiger Hell Kings
Guardian Beast
Guardinal, Piecestal
Gulper, Giant
Hordeling, Least
Iguanadon (Dinosaur)
Inevitable, Lesser Kolyarut
Karibbi
Lambeosaurus
Legion Drone
Leprechaun
Leucrotta
Mara
Memory Web
Minotaur, Half-Satyr (with pipes)
Murska
Narkush Death Mage
Nightmare Hobgoblin
Oliphant
Phantasm
Possessed Wardrobe
Rabite King
Reapo Man
Rhino Hulk
Ribbons
Robot, Police
Sea Anemone, Giant
Sharn Shadow Spider
Shrek (medium ogre ftr 3)
Sith'taal
Skyseed
Slaad, Copper
Slaad, Singing
Stone Spider
Tabaxi, Warrior of Tu
Tarkata
Tataloti
Tiger, Tauric Anthropomorphic Tiger/Winged Tiger
Tora-Tatsu
Triceraton
Troll, Dire
Trumpy
Twig Horror
Unicorn, Vaerlun (unique)
Unseen Walker
Ur-kasti Deta
Urock the Fey-Eater
Utyrip
Water-Horse
Whale-Beast
Whisp
Wyvern, Silver


*CR 7*
Abyssal Mouther
Annis, Demon
Ascallion, Adult Female
Avalon, Half-Celestial Huge Water Elemental
Bahramsu
Beetle, Giant Waterbomb
Bloodsipper
Cloaker, Corpse
Dead Hunter
Demon, Bulezau
Demon, Spider, Kakkuu
Devil, Abishai, Brown
Devil, Abishai, Deep
Dinosaur, Kentrosaurus
Dwarven Slime-Wight
Earthbound Wyvern
Elemental, Spark, Large
Elephant, Anthropomorphic
Epaerid
Erun
Eyeless Orb
Fetal Swarm
Flayed Worm, Adult
Freedkin
Frozen Orb 
Fumarandi (Smoke Drake)
Garmorm
Gem Ant, Queen
Glumring
Golem, Bell
Golem, Quicksilver
Gorgon, Anthropomorphic
Guardinal, Suinal
Headless
Hide
Hordeling, Lesser
Horror
Howling Curse
Janilith Quarterblood
Jellyfish Swarm
Kairi-Ik
Kentrosaurus (Dinosaur)
Kerberoi
Korred
Lacertatoise
Lacolith, Grunt
Legendary Wolf
Lhiannan Shee 5th-level Bard
Lidda, Celestial Halfling Rogue 6
Medulinar
Minotaur, Phyrexian
Nic'Epona
Nimbus
Nymph, Coral
Nymph, Water
Orgg
Painted Construct, Large, Weak
Papalotl
Phantasm
Relentless Courser
Restless Elf
Retchenbeast (Muck Drake)
Rohch, Dark
Servitors of the Architect
Shadow Phase Spider
Shavarath Mouther
Shee
Silislithis (Sea Drake)
Steeloceros
Thunderfolk
Tree Troll
Trei Sh'elnak
Troll, Ice
Troll Lord (Half-Titan Half-Troll
Vurgens
Water-Horse
Willowhag
Yuan-Ti, Stoneblood
Yugoloth, Guardian, Lesser


*CR 8*
Aasimon, Agathinon
Aerial Servant
Animated Paint Object, Gargantuan
Ankylobasilisk
Asuras
Bane Minion, Blue
The Blade of the Attractor
Boneclaw, Advanced Spellstitched
Brine Treader
Bulette, Spiked
Chuul, Draconic
Daemon of Discord _(not a yugoloth)_
Darkdancer
Dark Water
Devil, Blade (Lamugon)
Devil, Combat (Botis)
Devil, Potamotrygon (Shark Devil)
Dhorgaan
Diakk, Carcene
Dire Ape
Dire Crocodile
Dire Frog
Dire Worg
Dragon, Diamond, Young
Drake, Windrider
Dream Guard
Dream Phase Spider
Dreaming Screamer
Dweomershade
Dysderian Menace
Dysderian Shock Trooper
Elemental Knight, Air
Elemental Knight, Earth
Elemental Knight, Fire
Elemental Knight, Ice
Elemental Knight, Magma
Elemental Knight, Ooze
Elemental Knight, Smoke
Elemental Knight, Storm
Elemental Knight, Water
Elscorcho
Ember Lion
Felldrake, Platinum
Flame Crawler
Flesh-Fused Monstrosity, Huge _(2 variants)_
Golem, Chitin
Golem, Wildwood
Guardinal, Cephalopal
Guardinal, Luceral
Hail of Nails
Hive Queen
Incarnation, Brawn
Incarnation, Valor
Kri Hunter
Leather Dread
Liquid Steel
Mandible Lord, Mature
Medusa, Infernal
Metalunan Mutant
Mournknight 5th level human fighter
Mule Octopus
Murderdust
Pandemonium Stalker
Phantasmo
Rabite Mob
Raptor Dragon
Rilmani, Abiorach
Rust Diver
Shokar
Slaad, Shadow
Sorcaii, Adult
Squealer
Steam Powered Weasel
Stormwing
Trilobite, Huge
Vour
Wandering Eye
Wicker
Yugoloth, Rapaxoloth


_This space for rent._


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2004)

CR 9 to CR 14:


*CR 9*
Afanc
Agathion
Aspect of Barachiel
Aspect of Graz'zt
Aspect of Levistus
Aspis, Cow
Arsalon (Hive Drake)
Bane Minion, Red
Basilisk, Greater
Behemoth
Behir, Spiked (Kulett)
Chainsnake, Dire
Curseshade, Greater
Darkdrake
Deception
Deep Claws
Delver, Sea
Demon, Armanite
Devil, Deceiver
Devil, Laeryluth
Dimensional Warper
Dire Shark
Dolgrave
Dragonne of Harqual
Ectoplasmic Trollspider
Elemental, Spark, Huge
Fiery Spectre
Giant, Reef
Golem, Beblith
Golem, Blade
Golem, Iron Maiden
Guardinal, Bovinal
Guardinal, Ophidial
Hamster of Limbo
Helix Dancer
Hordeling, Greater
Incarnation, Anger
The Insomnious
Kavainus (Ghost Drake)
Kobold Death Knights _(two varieties)_
Medusa, Boneless
Medusa, Half-Satyr
Mephit, Dust Hive Queen
Nagpa, 9th-level wizard
Necromalgam
Nycar
Old Man of the Sea
Painted Construct, Large, Strong
Pestilant
Red-Napa
Sand Prince
Scent of Earth, Huge
Sea Delver
Slaad, Jade
Slaad, Bubblegum
Springheel
Stymphalian Bird Flock
Tangrill
Tonberry
Torrgan Starets
Trumpy
Turtle, Giant Snapping
Yugoloth, Baernaloth
Yugoloth, Gacholoth
Yugoloth, Veneloth


*CR 10*
Aboleth, Umbral
Achtung Baby
Ahzirih
Athach, Corrupted
Black Willow
Changeclaw
Darkness
Death Newt 
Deepestblack
Dev
Dinosaur, Therizinosaurus
Dire Hippopotamus (Behemoth)
Dismembered One
Dragon, Diamond, Juvenile
Frijnar
Fundamental Swarm, Negative
Ghost Bear
Gold-Napa
Golem, Steam
Guardinal, Cetacianal
Guardinal, Crocodal
Guardinal, Simianal
Hive Beast
The Horror of Black Bog (Half-Illithid Psionic Aboleth)
Ink Dragon
Lizardfolk, Eldritch
Lycanthrope, Kobold Wereoctopus
Mactando
Mick the Mouse
Nera val'Borda
Nerve Swimmer
Ogre Mage of Janardun
Old Woman Stone Feather
Pet of Kalistes
Puss in Boots
Ragahd
Ragewind, Lesser
Red-Nepa
Rilmani, Argenach
Ro-Man
Slaad, Beige
Slaad, Caesar
Slaad, Coral
Slaad, Doll
Slaad, Gold
Slaad, Jade
Sliver, Brood
Sliver, Essence
Sliver, Magma
Sword Lord
Therizinosaurus (Dinosaur)
Tindalorian
Ulitharid
Ureshiel
Vandalraug
Yugoloth, Marraenoloth
Yugoloth, Piscoloth
Yugoloth, Aemuloth



*CR 11*
Animated Paint Object, Colossal
The Architect
Assassin Tree
Brachiosaurus (Dinosaur)
Charizard
Creature of Dark Ooze
Dementor
Devil, Narzugon
Deviltoad Swarm
Dinosaur, Brachiosaurus
Dire Octopus
Elemental, Spark, Greater
Ferafin Moonstreak, Elder Spirit Dire Wolf
Firetail, Tshala
Gadol Kas-Ik
Grendel
Guardinal, Probosceal
Karnaathi Battlemaster
Kolbrayda
Kraken Lord
Lioplureodon
Living Undead Morhg
Medusa, Dark
Mimic, Corrupted Woodling
Mosaican
Padaelias
Painted Construct, Huge
Plague of the Firstborn
Relix
Sha'az, Queen
Slaad, Silver 
Swamp King
Vuthamaurgix
The Waking
Yugoloth, Hydroloth



*CR 12*
Angel, Radiant
Aspect of Death
Aspect of Famine
Beast of the Green
Beholderkin, Gorgon Eye
Blizzardophant
Carchodon
Charizard, Insectile
Chimera, Gelatinous Multiheaded
Cleareye Windsong (The Pit Demon)
Daemon, Chair-On
Demon, Arrow, Fully Advanced
Demon, Damamedianoche ("Lady Midnight") _Shadow creature succubus_
Demon, Hergaru
Dinosaur, Dinichthys
Dire Roc
Dragon Boatman
Dragonecheneis
Ethereal Ripper
Felldrake, War
Fury
Gehreleth, Nasfaru
Giant, Sea
Gigantes
Golem, Iron, Living
Golem, Lead
Golgothan
Haundar
Huaka'i Po
Jabberwock
Jadrow
Lord Tongue Lasher
Malekin (Iron Whipmaster)
Mimic, Haunted House Variant
Pairika
Pedula
Phoera, Greater
Reeptlecarn
Rope Spanner
Salikaa
Samhain Spider
Sargassum
Shark King
Slaad, Beige
Slaad, Quartz
Slasrath, Advanced
Slaughterwar Master
Sons of Seere
Spirit of Dust
Tirichik
The Wild Hunt, Master of
Tindalorian, Psionic
Trilobite, Gargantuan
Yazrath, Hand of Yeenoghu
Yugoloth, Guardian, Greater
Yugoloth, Yagnoloth


*CR 13*
Amylee, Evanescent 12th Level Human Bard 
Aspect of Pestilence
Aspect of War
Beholderkin, Eye of the Beholder
Beholderkin, Eye of the Dead
Bit o'Moander
Black Dracocat
Braluk
Brobdingnagian
Bulette, Advanced Earth
Contretemps
Death's Grip Mantis
Demon, Mestarijää (Master of Ice) _Ice Giant/Immortal Template/Fiendish Template_
Demon, Tritonus
Demon, Varthighur
Devil, Cataboligne
Demon, Grave Hunter
Demon, Helix
Dragon, Diamond, Young Adult
Dragon, Wing-a-Ling
Elephant, Clockwork
Elephant, Topiary Guardian
Gilga
Githrashi’Mon, Githyanki 8th-level psychic warrior/2nd-level blackguard Yellow Knight
Golem, Basalt
Golem, Radiocrystal
Grendel's Mother
Guardian
Guardinal, Sea Leonal
Highway Serpent
Hypno-Toad
Kelp Worm
Kraken, Great
Lacolith, Warrior
Mirror Turtle
Mist Spider
Ogre Mage, Half-Fire Elemental 4th-level hexblade
Old Man of the Sea (version 2)
Rawhead and Bloody Bones
Regdar, Feral Human Fighter 10
The Seven Seas Dragon
Slaad, Gargoyle
Slaad, Indigo
Slaad, Life
Slaad, Mechanical
Sorcaii, Great
Stone Drake Shard
jThessal-rex
Urcatachol
Urophion
U'Shallah
Void Viper
Yugoloth, Baroloth


*CR 14*
Afanc
Afid Shree
Angel, Crypt
Bale Warder
Basilisk Wyrm
Bat, Titanic Shadow
The Cailleach Bheur
Chulataur
Chrystalis Nullgray
Chulataur
Cuttlespider Swarm
Demon, G'riou the Shambling Monstrosity
Demon, Goristro
Devil, Iron (Ferugon)
Dire Elephant
Dire Orca
Dracoveran
Dragon, Fire-Breathing
Dysderian Commander
Ekrelidae
Flesh-Fused Monstrosity, Gargantuan
Greater Guardian
Grinding Grabber
Gyaos
Indomitability
Metzgermeister
Mumak (Oliphant)
Nymean Lion
Plaything
Sigmund Freud
Twig Horror
Warforged Dragon


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2004)

CR 15 to 20


*CR 15*
Aruskarth, Lifeleech Ulitharid
Awakening Spirit
Beholder, Axiomatic (True Orb)
Bride of Seere
Demon, Kalevanpojat
Demon, Locust (Azakazryll)
Demon, Niveuerus (“The White Lord”) _Advanced Necropolitan Shadow Creature Maurezhi_
Demon, Nrathgar
Demon, Pohjoinen Koira (“North Dog”) _Unique Gigantic Fiendish Wastling Anthropomorphic Dog (base size medium)/Fighter10_
Demon, Spider, Raklupis
Devil, Abishai, Chromatic
Dire Rhinoceros
Dr. Tarr, Unique Construct
Dragon, Diamond, Adult
Dragon, Echidna
Inevitable, Indra
Karasuman
Legendary Black Beast of Aaaaarrrrggghhh!
Moilian Zombie
M'tu Disciple
Netherfiend
Nightmare Construct
Razmorda
Scent of Earth, Gargantuan
Ses'Rin
Slaad, Colorless
Slaad, Onyx
Slaad, Yellow
Spiked Serpent
Spindlefingers
Torcrab
Unforseen, Drenkari
Vorpal Tribble
Watchwaken
Yugoloth, Putraloth


*CR 16*
Angel, Fire
Bat, Titanic Shadow Half-Rust Dragon
Cugarrig
Devil, Blaze (Ignicatena)
Foo Fighter
Giant, Fire, Fiendish Monster of Legend Half-Fire Elemental
Golem, Adamantine _(variant)_
Golem, Adamantium
Granfaloon
Lifethief
Sarcoph
Siege Dreadnought
Stirge, Many-Templated
Trilobite, Colossal
Yugoloth, Cacoloth
Yugoloth, Iraloth
Yugoloth, Katoloth
Yugoloth, Socoloth



*CR 17*
Abyssal Guardian
Annelid, Giant
Anteus
Beholder, Three-Headed
Cerberus
Chorpinotu
Chronal Repeater
Demon, Molydeus
Devil, Velithuu
Dragon, Diamond, Mature Adult
Dragonwyrm
Dysderian Queen
Enceladus
Golem, Horde
Mhelgull'ixith
Mind Worm
Phyrexian Dreadnaught
Scarab of the Sun
Ses'Rin
Slaad, Antimagic
Slaad, Platinum
Slaad, Violet
Terru Val'Assante
Titan of the Deep Masters
Yugoloth, Shadoloth


*CR 18*
Adamant Beetle
Apocalyptic Cow (Bessie of the End Times)
Aspect of Undeath
Cistern Fiend
Demon, Doodenhaat ("Death and Hate") _Advanced Babau/Multiheaded Template/Increased Sneak Attack_
Demon, Forbicilith
Devil, Plague (Morbyluth)
Dragon, Sodiux
Dragonlord
Gratuitous Gore
Holy Devourer
Indulges in Reveries _(Fallen planetar_
Mechani-Kong
[url=http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111444]Spelltouched Human Monk 15 Corpse Creature
Slaad, Three-Headed Zombie
Yugoloth, Psionoloth


*CR 19*
Abyssal Drake, Fully Advanced
The Blob, Advanced
Chuul, Advanced Bile Corrupted Four-Headed
Demon, Molydeus
Devil, Palyrizon
Elemental Monolith, Spark
Ethereal Dreadnaught Dragon
Glupskulle
Karrnathi Battlemaster
The Oak Scythe
Sarcoughispider
Scent of Earth, Colossal
Shield Monolith
Verme
Wavewielder the Blue
Yugoloth, Astraloth


*CR 20*
Carrion Crawler, Paragon
Chicken, Exploding, Swarm
Demon, Baphomet
Demon, Gorgo (Young Demogorgon)
Dragon, Diamond, Old
Dragon, Komodo Clan
The Firedrake (of Beowulf)
Imhotep (Unique Mummy)
Kolgrukka
Moilian Spectre
The Mother of All Four-Armed Gargoyles
Nemean Lion
Selbig, Elder
Ses'Rithed
Slaad, Holy
Slaad, Unholy
T't't
T'uen-Rin
The Wild Hunt



_This space for rent._


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2004)

CR 21+


*CR 21*
Angel, Planetar, Advanced
The Anomaly (Half-Tarrasque, Half-Flumph)
Azi Dahaka
Crimsonkindl
The Darkweaver of Moil, Advanced Darkweaver Assassin 7
Demon, Battlebeast
Devil, Glasya
Dragon, Diamond, Very Old
Dragon Eater
Fiendish Cattle
The Headsman of Moil, Clockwork Warrior (Modified Nimblewright) Fighter 13
Nandinhalla
"Precious Darling"
Ravana, the Spider-Lord
Xaar, Advanced LIfeleech Beholder


*CR 22*
Ammet, Half-Red Dragon Balor
An-Ur
The Breeder
Dawnblaze, Paragon Celestial Roc
Demon, Kaxathros ("The Black Scallywag") _Advanced babau rogue 14_
Devil, Melchon
Gyrthrax, the Black Wings of Chaos
Kamakiras
Pseudosquid
Spirit of the Virgin Lands


*CR 23*
Allister Fiend
Demon, Diekoningopdieberg ("The King Upon the Mountain") _Elemental earth half-howling dragon advanced Jarilith_
Demon, Raktabija
Devil, Caarcrinolaas
Devil, Zimmimar
Dhrakoth
Dragon, Diamond, Ancient
Legion Plant
Skoolgurl
Tobi-Tatsu
The Ur-Fish
Xukrischis, the Horror from the Far Realms
Yugoloth, Master Arcanaloth


*CR 24*
Bladrabere
Devil, Bael
Delinaser, Astraloth Mindspy 5
Dragon, Xathanon
Poison God
Yagha Quacerath



*CR 25*
Doodvrouw (“Death Queen”) _Advanced Marilith/Half-Vampire/Mortal Hunter10_
Demon, Klaruchar
Dragon, Diamond, Wyrm
Dragon, Medrinia
Dragon, Sardior
Dragon, Vanathor
Dragon Lord
Gigan
Glacial Ooze
Plague Brush, Fully Advanced
Sliver Queen
Yugoloth, Baernoloth


*CR 26*
Demon, Luxiarc (the Rainbow Demon)
Faericles, High Exultant of Moil, Moilian Swordwraith Fighter 13
Mierkikul
Shape of Lightning
Tiahatath, the Worm of Angvercha
Yugoloth, Narazculthon _Unique advanced shadoloth_


*CR 27*
Dragon, Diamond, Great Wyrm
Kraken Overlord
Omega Horror
Slaad, Rennbuu
Spiga
Titanosaurus
Umbral Splinter Swarm
The Vestige, Advanced Paragon Caller In Darkness Variant


*CR 28*
Biollante
Golem, Orichalcum
Mordukhavar
Weirdbush
Yash'Mortis, Scion of Suldek


*CR 29*
Anguirus
Gyaos, Greater
Varal'rek, the Son of the Ooze


*CR 30*
Gamera
Slaad, Prismatic
Tidal Kraken


*CR 31*
Angel, Solar, Advanced
Devil, Fully Advanced Horned Devil (Yerashyu)
Godzilla
Legion Commander
Pseudoshoggoth
Devil, Vapula
Kxacctahl, Ape-King of the Bladed Sky
Stone Tainted God



*CR 32*
Demon, Baal _(Demon Lord)_
Spacegodzilla


*CR 33*
Apocalyptic Elephant
Gargantuan, Reptillian
Sachiel, the Third Angel


*CR 34*
Joukahainen
Katrun, the Black Terror
Shivhad, Fully Advanced


*CR 35*
Demon, Dambloed ("King of Blood") _Advanced nalfeshnee wizard 10/blood magus 10_
Drake, Whisper
Gor-Gor
LeShay, Greater (also, High LeShay or LeShay Mage)


*CR 36*
Cugarrig


*CR 37*
Elemental, Spark, Primal


*CR 38*
Devil, Fully Advanced Pit Fiend


*CR 39*
Lacolith, Titan
The Simurgh


*CR 40*
Apparatus of Dreadful Construction
Demon, Balor, Fully Advanced
Drake, Mana-Eater
Drake, Venom
Niddhogg



*CR 41*
King Ghidora


*CR 42*
Demon, Asinmuntah ("Salty Vomit") _Advanced half-water elemental myrmixicus_
Demon, Atterastrum ("The Ruin of Stars") _Star-born balor marshall 20_
Morgawr


*CR 43*


*CR 44*
Demon, Camazotz


*CR 45*
Angel, Solar, Fully Advanced
Colossus, Mithral


*CR 47*
Stone Ape God (without _Deities and Demigods_)

*CR 48*

Demon, Fraz-Urb'luu
Fiendwurm, Phrenic Warbeast, Fully Advanced]

*CR 50*
The Beast of Bald Mountain (Chernabog)
Stone Ape God (with _Deities and Demigods_)

*CR 63*
Titan, Fully Advanced


*CR 77*
Kawaze the Shark Lord


*CR 85*
The God-Eater


*CR 90*
Epic Living Hellball


*CR 95*
Epic Living Epic Fireball

*CR 73,683*
The Death Star

* CR 264,093,876,000,000,000,000,000,058,608*
The Mortiverse

_This space for rent._


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2004)

Templates and Oddities


_*Templates*_
Aberrant Creature _CR +2_
Alu-Fiend _CR +2 to +3_
Ankylo-Creature _CR +3_
Awakened Creature _CR +1_ 
Bioweapon _CR +1_
Blackscale Creature _CR +2_
Bone Manipulator _CR +2_
Boneless _CR +2_
Breather _CR +1_
Brutal Creature _CR +2_
The Burned _CR +0_
Burning Dead _CR +1_
The Chained _CR -1_
Child of Order _CR +1 to +3_
Chosen of Yawgmoth _CR +5_
Civilized Creature _CR +0_
Clockwork Creature _CR +1 to +3_
Clockwork Creature _CR +3_
Clockwork Creature, Greater _CR +4_
Clockwork Creature, Lesser _CR +2_
Crypt Thing _CR as most powerful creature +3, +1 per 2 constituent creatures_
Cycloptic _CR +2_
Dark Lord _CR +30_
Demon Creature _CR +1 or more_
Dire Humanoid _CR +1 to +2_
Dire Lich
Displacer Beast _CR +2_
Dracolich Lord (aka Demidracolich) _CR +6_
Dust Hag _CR +3_
Earthbound Dragon _CR +1_
Electrified Creature _CR +1 to +2_
Elemental Undead _CR +3_
Energy Touched _CR +3_
Epic Living Spell _CR equals Spellcraft DC of spell_
Evanescent Creature _CR +1_
Eximus Creature _CR +1 - +3_
Fell Weapon _CR +2_
Flith Swarm _CR +0_
Flayed Zombie _CR +2_
Floating Creature _CR +1_
Forest Hag _CR +3_
Gamma Creature _CR +4_
Gazer _CR +1_
Ghostproof Creature _CR +2_
Glum Creature _CR +1_
Harpy _CR +3_
Half-Ooze _CR +1 plus 1/2 base ooze's CR_
Half-Paraelemental _CR +2_
Half-Satyr _CR +1 (+2 with pipes)_
Half-Slaad _CR +1 - +3_
Half-Void Dragon _CR +65_ (yes, +65)
Hybrid Creature _CR varies_
Hybrid Creature _CR as higher creature +1_
Infested _CR +0_
Juju Zombie _CR +1_
Leafshadow _CR +1_
Legendary Animal _CR +4_
Lhiannan Shee _CR +2_
Lifeleech Creature _CR +3_
Living Construct _CR -2 to +0_
Living Undead _CR +3_
Lunar Demon _CR +3_
Lycanthrope, Werecobra _CR +2_
Lycanthrope, Weregriffon _CR +2_
Lycanthrope, Wereraven _CR +2_
Lycanthrope, Wererhino _CR +2_
Lycanthrope, Wereserpent _CR +2_
Lycanthrope, Werespider _CR +2_
Lycanthrope, Weresquirrel _CR +2_
Maddened _CR +1_
Magma Elemental Creature _CR +0 to +2_
Metal Creature _(different from the following, which are all related)_
Metal Creature _CR +0 to +2_
Metal Creature, Greater _CR +0 to +2_
Moilian Undead _CR +11 to +15_
Mournknight _CR +3_
Netherworld Creature _CR +1_
Painted Creature _CR +0 to +2_
Phyrexian Creature _CR +3_
Phyrexian Creature (second version) _CR +4_
Planar Ruler _CR +2 to +6 or more_
Poisontooth Creature _CR +1_
Primal Creature _CR +10_
Pure Arcanist
Reanimated Corpse _CR +0 or -1_
Reanimating Creature _CR +2_
Restless Dead _CR +1_
Sanguinarian Vampire _CR +35_
Seaclaimed Creature _CR varies; +0 or more_
Sengir Vampire
Sengir Vampire (another version) _CR +2_
Shadow Demon _CR +2_
Skull Child _CR +0_
Skum _CR +2_
Sorcerous Demon _CR +2_
Spiked Creature _CR +1_
Spirit Swallower _CR -1 to +3_
Spy Creature _CR +1_
Srast-Aklon Creature _CR +1 to +3_
Star-Born Creature _CR +2_
Steel Lich _CR +4_
Stellar Creature _CR +1_
Swimmer _CR 0 or -1_
Thean Vampire _CR +3_
Theriothropes _CR +1 per 3 HD of the base animal_
Two-Headed Mutant _CR +1_
Vagabond Creature _CR +2 to +5_
Ventergus Creature _CR +3_
Xanthrope _CR +2_
Yellow Knight _CR +2_



_This space for rent._


----------



## demiurge1138 (Nov 26, 2004)

OK, that's just cool, Jester. Nicely done. It's oddly comforting to see your own work written up in a nice, official-looking index.

Thanks.
Demiurge out.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2004)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> OK, that's just cool, Jester. Nicely done. It's oddly comforting to see your own work written up in a nice, official-looking index.
> 
> Thanks.
> Demiurge out.




Heh... my pleasure, I've had kind of a boring and lonely Thanksgiving.   I've barely begun, though- it's an intimidating amount of work, let me tell you!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 26, 2004)

this is a noble goal, and i applaud you if you choose to undertake it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 26, 2004)

That's quite a project! 

 It might be easier to use the (thread=threadnumber) and (post=postnumber) tags for your list.

 (post=1633972)Dysderian Webspinner(/post)
Dysderian Webspinner

 (thread=96855)Burbur(/thread)
Burbur


----------



## BOZ (Nov 27, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> (post=1633972)Dysderian Webspinner(/post)
> Dysderian Webspinner




is that linking to the post you want it to link to?


----------



## the Jester (Nov 27, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's quite a project!
> 
> It might be easier to use the (thread=threadnumber) and (post=postnumber) tags for your list.




Didn't know those, thanks... where's :rollseyes: when you need it?   

It's all a lotta cutnpaste anyhoo...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 27, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> is that linking to the post you want it to link to?



 Not really... looks like I managed to twist 79 into 97.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow. Some of those are mine!  That is cool. I have other, but I'd need to post them first.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 27, 2004)

if you look back far enough, you may find hundreds of critters.  i had made a similar index on the old forums a couple of years ago, and that took a nice long time.


----------



## Gez (Nov 28, 2004)

Cool! The deermen and darkdancers are there!


----------



## Kilmore (Nov 29, 2004)

The Tripodero

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75842


----------



## Shade (Nov 29, 2004)

Fantastic work!   I'll like this up in the Monster Indices sticky over in the General forum.  

Here's a few more of mine:

Devil, Brown Abishai
Devil, Chromatic Abishai
Devil, Deep Abishai
Devil, Orange Abishai
Devil, Shadow Abishai
Mûmak (Oliphaunt)
Rope Spanner


----------



## the Jester (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm continuing to chip away at this project as time allows... it's fairly daunting, but it's cool to see myself making progress...


----------



## the Jester (Dec 17, 2004)

Daunting or no, I'm 25% of the way there!  (Roughly...)


----------



## zeo_evil (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you from the bottom of my evil monster spewing heart!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2004)

Humm, I'm not sure what the maximum post length is... but I have a feeling I might need to split the index across a couple of posts.  Anyone know about this?  What's the limit?

I could always ask in Meta...


----------



## Shade (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't know the answer, but I can tell you that I've got some pretty lengthy posts (the Mystara index, especially), and haven't hit a limit yet.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 28, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Humm, I'm not sure what the maximum post length is... but I have a feeling I might need to split the index across a couple of posts.  Anyone know about this?  What's the limit?




if there are any logical ways you can split it up, i recommend you do so - this helps on readability too.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmmm... is there a way I can insert posts between the index and what is currently the next post?  I'd like to keep it all together... and at the top of the thread is definitely the best place.  Otherwise, I can just split it up across 3-5 posts later in the thread, I guess...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 29, 2004)

if you know of a way, i'd like to hear it.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, I made some copies of the jester's first two posts so he can spread out the index more. Carry on. 

BOZ, if you want to know how I did it, look here. Always consider every single step _very_ carefully when you try it lest you erase the original thread or something.  Also, always make sure you're using Copy, not Move (which the program suggests by default when you click 'Move/Copy Thread'). Further, I'd recommend naming the copy 'copy' and closing it as soon as you've made it to make sure nobody posts to it while you're working on it (you can leave the original thread open, though). Lastly, I wouldn't recommend doing it with very long threads if you can help it, as I've seen such threads break upon Move due to timeout, especially when many people were online. (I think Copy would only break the copy, but I'm not going to try it. ) Should you have any further questions, just PM me, mate.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 3, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ok, I made some copies of the jester's first two posts so he can spread out the index more. Carry on.





I like Darkness. 

  Thanks!


----------



## law (Jan 8, 2005)

Jester can you give a list of all the ones I have done (want to update them for some reson (and make them fit into ebberon as well). It would be nice.

 They would be under las and law.


----------



## law (Jan 8, 2005)

On never mind I started from the back and picked up the ones I wanted. I will need to do the wizo bords.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 8, 2005)

law said:
			
		

> Jester can you give a list of all the ones I have done (want to update them for some reson (and make them fit into ebberon as well). It would be nice.
> 
> They would be under las and law.




Hey there!  Good to see you around again, law.  

I haven't been tracking who made what- but if you want to see all your stuff, sort the threads by thread starter and go back all the way to the beginning.  That's the easiest way I know to find 'em all.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 4, 2005)

Bumped for later use.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 4, 2005)

unfortunately, i think most of those links are dead because of the forum switch... but a MS Word should be able to take care of that with a few minutes and a simple "replace all".


----------



## the Jester (Mar 13, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> unfortunately, i think most of those links are dead because of the forum switch... but a MS Word should be able to take care of that with a few minutes and a simple "replace all".




Try 'em.  They seem to work for me.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep, Micheal solved that problem.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 15, 2005)

ah, i did not know that!    thank god i don't have to go back and edit a million old links... do they just redirect to the proper address now?


----------



## Ferret (Mar 20, 2005)

Why not put in a link to the various posts at the top, Damn good work though.


----------



## Shade (Mar 28, 2005)

BOZ, can we get a stick for this in the Homebrews forum?


----------



## BOZ (Mar 28, 2005)

granted.  

jester, do you mind if i edit your posts so that the links match the current forum settings?  the old forums are blocked by my job's firewall (even though they don't exist anymore, go figure).


----------



## Shade (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 12, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> jester, do you mind if i edit your posts so that the links match the current forum settings?  the old forums are blocked by my job's firewall (even though they don't exist anymore, go figure).




Go right ahead! 

I haven't had time to work on this lately, but it's still a project near and dear to my heart.  Eventually I'll have it _all done!_


----------



## Gez (Apr 12, 2005)

Here are, obtained through automation, the complete index with all links updated to use the [thread] or [post] tags.

Unfortunately, as a result, when the creature is was on, say, page 25 of the thread, you no longer have the direct link to its stat block. Those would have to be updated to a [post] tag instead of an [thread] tag.

The big advantage of using [thread] and [post] over  is that, outside of being shorter ...d you to the enworld.cyberstreet.com address.


----------



## DnDChick (Apr 12, 2005)

Here are all the homebrews that I made that aren't already on the main list, as far as I can tell. I have a penchant for making monsters that are playable and follow the rules of the game but which are odd or otherwise comical. In the tradition of the Monty Python election sketch, I have dubbed those Slightly Silly (quite usable), Silly (usable but very tongue-in-cheek), and Very Silly (probably not usable, but fun anyway). Use them with caution.  

CR 3
Beast of Caerbannog (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...org/forums/showthread.php?p=747268#post747268

CR 15
Legendary Black Beast of Aaaaarrrrrrggghhh! (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=1399082#post1399082

CR Varies (Template)
Creature on a Stick (Very Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...org/forums/showthread.php?p=955966#post955966

CR 21
Venger
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=1757388#post1757388

CR 17
The Herald of Spring (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125710]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125710

CR 2
Thunderbird
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972

CR 1/2
Who (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=123419]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=123419

CR 3
Megalania
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972

CR 1
Mannegishi
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972

CR 2
Giant Hominid
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=972

CR 8
Dire Ape
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 2
Dire Baboon
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 3 
Dire Badger
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 4 
Dire Barracuda
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Bat
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 8
Dire Bear
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 6
Dire Bison
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 6 Dire Boar
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 4
Dire Camel
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Cat
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 6
Dire Crocodile
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 3
Dire Deer
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 3
Dire Dog
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 2
Dire Eagle
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 14
Dire Elephant
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 2
Dire Fox
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 3
Dire Goat
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 10
Dire Hippopotamus
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 8
Dire Lion
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 4
Dire Monitor Lizard
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Monkey
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 6
Dire Moose
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Porcupine
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Raccoon
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 3
Dire Ram
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Rat
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 7
Dire Rhinoceros
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 9
Dire Shark
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Skunk
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 3
Dire Sloth
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Squirrel
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 9
Dire Tiger
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Toad
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Dire Weasel
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 5
Dire Wolf
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 5
Dire Wolverine
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126020

CR 1
Cupid (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125807]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125807

CR 1
Johnka (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125803]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125803

CR 13
Wing-A-Ling Dragon (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125803]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125803

CR 3
Kerrek (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125803]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125803

CR 3
Jack-O-Lantern
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125874]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125874

CR 1/2
Elf, Arctic (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125804]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125804

CR 1
Reindeer, Flying (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125804]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125804

CR 1
Snow-Man (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125804]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=125804

CR 1
Imago
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=2138153#post2138153

CR 1/4
Pink Oozekitty (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126376]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=126376

CR 4
Dire Hyena
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=2124184#post2124184

CR 1/2
Dire Mole
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=2123430#post2123430

CR 11
Dire Octopus
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=2146912#post2146912

CR 4
Vapor Lover (as an Elemental)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=2145768#post2145768

CR 4
Vapor Lover (as an Undead)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.p...g/forums/showthread.php?p=2146048#post2146048

CR 4
Esuvee (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127382]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127382

CR 2
Typodaemon (Type 0 Demon) (Very Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127462]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127462

CR 1/8
Hair Monster (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127390]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127390

CR 4
Dog, Giant (Slightly Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=796]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=796

CR 1
Chupacabra, 3e
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=11515]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=11515

CR 1
Spidorc, 3e (Silly)
www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=3225]www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=3225

CR 1/4
Skull Spider, 3e
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=641


----------



## BOZ (Apr 13, 2005)

does that go all the way back?


----------



## DnDChick (Apr 13, 2005)

As far back as I am able to find, yes.


----------



## Solarious (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey! What about the Exploding Chicken by Krishnath, and my Exploding Chicken Swarm based on said chicken? 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126615


----------



## DnDChick (Apr 13, 2005)

I think we should make another sticky here saying that if you post a homebrew monster, come to this thread and post a link to it so we can keep the "Ultimate List" continually updated!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, the list is still only about 20% done... I need to devote another chunk of 2-3 hours to make any real headway sometime soon.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 20, 2005)

CR 3
Anna Franklyn (The Reptile)


----------



## Buddha the DM (Apr 27, 2005)

*CR 3* Taur'fei


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2005)

I am so far behind on this... okay, maybe I'll work on it a lil tonight.  

Gulp.

....maybe.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay, so I did some more work on this tonight and I got to thinking... has anyone found this useful yet?  Has anyone actually used the lists for anything?


----------



## sukael (May 17, 2005)

Achtung Baby, CR 10.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by *the Jester*
> Okay, so I did some more work on this tonight and I got to thinking... has anyone found this useful yet? Has anyone actually used the lists for anything?




I don't know about anyone else, but I have.  The people I game with know too much about too many monsters in the books, but not those on EnWorld.  So when I want something knew and don't feel like creating something [Both which happens fairly often for me], I check this thread out for the appropriate CR, look at the list and pick one.  I definitely appreciate your work and though I'll be disappointed, I'll understand if you stop.

My $.02


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I don't know about anyone else, but I have.  The people I game with know too much about too many monsters in the books, but not those on EnWorld.  So when I want something knew and don't feel like creating something [Both which happens fairly often for me], I check this thread out for the appropriate CR, look at the list and pick one.  I definitely appreciate your work and though I'll be disappointed, I'll understand if you stop.
> 
> My $.02





Oh, I'm still going.  It's going to take _*forever*_ for me to finish the backlog, but I'll eventually get there. 

I'm glad you've found it useful!


----------



## law (May 19, 2005)

Theres my newest creatures to the bords I hope to add to them but. Thats just a start, well of the creature type anyway.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132764

Heres a link to my undead thread.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132772

Heres my newest thread my plant creature one.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132777

Here is my homemade elementals

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132780


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 5, 2005)

It still needs a lot of work, but http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2303996#post2303996 is the write-up for the Aringne, talking large monstrous spiders in the tradition of "The Hobbit."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll use this space for my creations.

CR 5
Equitaur

CR 6
Vaerlûn (Unique Unicorn)


----------



## Clifford (Jun 7, 2005)

Here is my newest epic template

Cr +6

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2310114#post2310114


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 11, 2005)

*Solifugids and Pedipalps--False Spiders*

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=135746

Pedipalp CR2 (ambushing paralyzer)
Solifugid CR6 (death from above slasher)


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't know this poster, but I think his quasi-elementals are ok. I'd like some WotC quasi-elementals, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen...

Lightning Quasi-Elemental
Radiance Quasi-Elemental
Steam Quasi-Elemental
Mineral Quasi-Elemental
Salt Quasi-Elemental
Vacuum Quasi-Elemental
Ash Quasi-Elemental
Dust Quasi-Elemental

Of course, this is pre-3.5...


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 15, 2005)

The new sliver thread.

I'll put a link to each of the slivers I post in this thread, please delete the old links from your list so we can add the new ones so that there will be no doubles at different CR's (as there is now).

Proto Sliver (CR 1/2)

Sliver, Metallic (CR 2)

Sliver, Clot (CR 2)

Sliver, Heart (CR 2)

Sliver, Muscle (CR 2)

Sliver, Talon  (CR 2)

Sliver, Winged (CR 2)

Sliver, Crypt (CR 2)

Sliver, Hunter (CR 2)

Sliver, Mistform (CR 2)

(The following two where posted in the wrong order, I should have posted the Plated sliver before the Quick sliver, but they are posted in the correct order here. )

Sliver, Plated (CR 2)

Sliver, Quick (CR 2)

And now on to the specialists, starting with Ken and Barbie (it's an MTG joke, it's funny, trust me...).

Sliver, Armor (Ken) (CR 3)

Sliver, Barbed (Barbie) (CR 3)

Sliver, Horned (CR 3)

Sliver, Mindwhip (CR 3)

Sliver, Mnemonic (CR 3)

Sliver, Acidic (CR 3)

Sliver, Crystalline (CR 3)

Sliver, Spined (CR 3)

Sliver, Victual (CR 3)

Sliver, Blade (CR 3)

Sliver, Root (CR 3)

Sliver, Shifting (CR 3)

Sliver, Spectral (CR 3)

Sliver, Ward (CR 3)

And on to the nobles:

Sliver, Brood (CR 8)

Sliver, Essence (CR 8)

Sliver, Magma (CR 8)

Sliver, Synapse (CR 8)

Sliver, Toxic (CR 8)

And now the royalty!

Sliver Queen (CR 22)

Sliver Overlord (CR 22)

More to come!


----------



## BOZ (Jun 15, 2005)

nice    people love your sliver conversions.


----------



## tanis (Jun 15, 2005)

*fight minor gods*

I have been making a couple of minor gods for the PC's to fight

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=135321


I am just finishing the good aligned counter part right now (if any of you want to know about the Sickle blades ask me ) althogh I do need some help finding his challenge rating


Edit: Hi!    this thread is just for links, to keep it shorter and easier to read.  previously, i split your post (under a different username) into its own thread.  i added the information from this post to that thread, in case you had changed anything from the first time you posted it.


----------



## tanis (Jun 15, 2005)

Krishnath said:
			
		

> The new sliver thread.
> 
> I'll put a link to each of the slivers I post in this thread, please delete the old links from your list so we can add the new ones so that there will be no doubles at different CR's (as there is now).
> 
> ...



 dude your awsome!


----------



## Krishnath (Jun 16, 2005)

tanis said:
			
		

> dude your awsome!



I know.


----------



## Galanodel (Jun 20, 2005)

The Dire Cheese (extremely Silly)
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2344678#post23446789
Somewhere near the bottom…


----------



## Ferret (Jun 28, 2005)

Fairly old but the hunter moth I created is here CR 1


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 6, 2005)

Raven Swarm, CR 3

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138528

Oh, and the Giant Raven (same thread) CR 2

Thanks Jester


----------



## the Jester (Jul 7, 2005)

You overproductive bastards.  I am _never_ going to catch this index up.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 7, 2005)

Bubblegum Slaad, CR 9 (rather silly)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2472191&postcount=166


----------



## Krishnath (Aug 8, 2005)

Rock dragons.

I will be posting a link to them as we finish them. Starting with the weakest and going from there.

Dragon, Slate (Var.)

More to come.


----------



## Brasswatchman (Sep 26, 2005)

Nothing special. Just a Large-size Bugbear. (Would this count as a homebrew or a conversion?)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150077


----------



## Brasswatchman (Sep 29, 2005)

Generic Goblin NPCs, created for my campaign. CR 1/2, 1/3 and 1, respectively.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150596


----------



## Brasswatchman (Oct 12, 2005)

A Secret of Mana conversion:
Rabite, CR 1/2


----------



## runtime (Oct 19, 2005)

*Morrusant*

Morrusants resemble stout ants with brownish-black exoskeletons. They form chaotic, nomadic hives of workers, scouts, and a queen. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=152270


----------



## WD40 (Nov 1, 2005)

Deamon of Dischord An Evil critter designed to make your PC's lives hell. 

Mortal Kombat Inspired Monsters

The Tarkata Barakka/Meleena. (Well, Meleena is a special case.. there are no female Tarkata. Meleena was created in an attempt to make a clone of Kitana!)

And the most Iconic of Mortal Kombat's Monsters: The Four Armed Shokar. Goro, Kintaro and Sheeva.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 14, 2005)

I need to spend about fifty hours updating the index.  I'm ridiculously far behind.  I wish there was a way to set it so that anyone could edit it, wiki-style...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 14, 2005)

shade and i can edit it.  however, i don't happen to have that fifty hours of free time, and i can't speak for shade.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 8, 2006)

I was just wondering, what started the whole sorted by CR?


----------



## green slime (Aug 2, 2006)

For Jellyfish Swarms:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2983559#post2983559


----------



## the Jester (Aug 6, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, what started the whole sorted by CR?




Practicality of use.  There's no better way to sort them, imho.  When I'm looking for a weird monster to use on my players that they will have never heard of, I know about what CR I'm looking for.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 8, 2006)

good point - alphabetical sort works better in books, but i can see why the CR-sort works well here, since all these creatures are basically unknown.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey J,

Just thought I'd point out that many of my old creations from the "Humanoids + Templates = Fun" thread are being updated in this thread...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129394

I see that you have all the 2005 entires in the Index, but I'm not sure if you saw the correlation between some of the old v.3.0 entries and the new v.3.5 entries.

This includes the following: Chulataur, Djilot, Equinan, Feral Kobold, Go’lok, Insectile Gnoll, Lupitaur, Nom-Ti, Rut-Kin, Scalefolk, and Scorpogle.

The Rut-Kin is basically the new version (and name) for the Half-Satyr Minotaur. The "new" Epascro updates the old one from the old "Animals & Vermin + Templates = Sadistic Fun" thread. The "new" Ember Lion updates from that thread as well. Also, the "new" Crystkyn and Lacertatoise entries there are re-imaginings of old "H+T=F" critters with very different designs.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## tiamat5774 (Sep 11, 2006)

DIABOLIC GENESIS: ORIGINS OF EVIL

By

Daniel Wood





Chapter 1: Gate Activity

Diabolic Genesis: Origins of Evil is a DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS adventure suitable for a party of five average D&D
characters who begin the adventure at or near 6th level.  It is recommended that at least one of the player characters 
                has some clerical ability and at least one have access to arcane spells.  The adventure can be adjusted to play with very
large, very small, higher level or lower-level groups.

PREPARATION
You, the DM, should have a copy of the Player’s Handbook 3.5, the Dungeon Master’s Guide 3.5, and the Monster
Manual 3.5 to use this adventure.  Familiararity with the FORGOTTEN REALMS campaign setting is recommended
but not essential.  
Text that appears in shaded boxes is player information, which you can read aloud or paraphrase to players when 
appropriate.  Unshaded boxes contain important background information for the DM.  Monster and NPC statistics
are provided with each encounter in abbreviated form, full stats for the monsters and NPCs can be found in the 

Monster Appendix: 1 or, for more detailed statistics, the monsters in the book can be looked up in the MONSTER 

MANUAL 3.5, MONSTER MANUAL 2, and MONSTERS OF FAERUN.  Page numbers and the source book are 
provided at the end of each monster entry for easier referencing.
Individual encounters possess an overall rating called the encounter level (EL).  The encounter level is a tool for 
the DM to calculate total experience points for each encounter and as a point of information to the DM, allowing him
or her to gauge the strength of any particular encounter at a glance.

ADVENTURE BACKGROUND
On a beautiful island in Faerun called Genesica, a red dragon named Colossus ruled with an iron claw.  She just
laid her clutch of eggs then went to sleep.  During her slumber, the dragon goddess Tiamat blessed one of her eggs,
for she believed that through this offspring great deeds of evil would be wrought.
When the eggs finally hatched, five red wyrmlings were crawling around in the lair and one egg still remained.  The 
next day the last egg began to crack open.  First a tiny red head poked out, then a black head, a green, then a blue.
A final head poked out, white as snow or ice, and as this head became visible the shell cracked completely open and
Colossus was amazed but at the same time dismayed to see that the wyrmling was deformed for all five heads was
connected to the same body.
She was further dismayed that the wobbling reptile could not coordinate and decide which way to crawl, but the last
straw was when it finally zeroed each head in on one of his siblings and burned, zapped, poisoned, chilled, and partially
digested with acid five of the red babies.  Each one went down lifeless and he began to feast upon each carcass.
The new mother was infuriated with the tiny death bringer and picked him up, carried him out into the morning sunlight,
and tossed him away as so much refuse.  Colossus had no idea of the implications that these events held and did not
care, nor did she know of the consequences that were soon to follow.
Tiamat soon made her self known to Colossus and called her from her lair.  When Colossus made her exit, she was 
shocked to see her son held ever so gently in the hands of Tiamat.  The tiny deformity, diminished by the Dragon God’s
size, began hissing and spitting vile things in draconic at his mother and almost vomiting fire, poison, and sparks of 
lightning at her.  Tiamat put down the baby dragon and went to war with Colossus for two score and nine days 
and slew her by freezing her with an icy blast from her white head.  Colossus fell, and great was the fall of her.
A millennium had come and gone.  When all creatures thought they were free of the tyrannical rule of dragons, the 
dreaded son of Colossus, reared and trained by Tiamat herself, *Sver’ir* (in the common tongue means Dark One) 
rose on the horizon of a new terrible era of rule over Genesica.  He ruled as his mother once did and was venerated as
a demigod unofficially.  He made a volcano his lair for he had grown accustomed to the fires of Ba’ator, the home of 
Tiamat.  He named his new home Sverthicasver (Mountain of Darkness, or as it has come to be known, Mt. Darkest).
As the Dark One’s rule continued over Genesica, an evil plan for domination formed in his sinister mind and began
making preparations at once.  He took a half wyvern, half dragon named *Lorea’renk* as his mate and her clutch of 
eggs numbered in the area of one score and ten.  
His plan was simple enough.  Through his ability to charm masses of creatures, he brought together mammoth armies
and commanded archways to be built so he may construct portals and gates to all the planes and realms as an 
eternal fixture in his land to be used as the instrument of his dominance of all creation in any plane, and to stand
forever more as monuments thereafter to his superiority.
The time had come for him to strike.  His children were old enough to find prey on their own though a few had fallen
prey to other creatures already.  Almost all the portals had been created.
One of the gates was opened to the astral plane by mistake in the Dark One’s rush for supremacy (Tiamat tried
to teach patience, but that lesson fell on deaf ears) resulting in a tragic end for the beautiful island Genesica.
The other end of the astral portal opened into the pathway of an asteroid belt.  Great rocks from this plane hurtled
and smashed their way through the gate.  Without an atmosphere to slow or stop the onslaught of rocks, three 
quarters of the land was laid to waste.  One third of all life was destroyed including the Dark One’s mate and all
but five of his children.  
The gate to the astral plane was ruined in the fray and the other gates and portals became unstable for use.  They
functioned only to anchor this island to a fractal zone it has teleported to in the outsider plane.  The link with other
planes and realms were fortunate for repopulation purposes but unsteady at best.
With the Dark One’s legacy still intact, he vows to try again.  He gathers his armies even as you read this.  He has 
created five new portals.  He’s poised for the attack and he must be stopped.  The fate of the realms, even yours,
is at stake.

Adventure Synopsis
The heroes become involved when they are asked to investigate or happen upon a strange magical cabin fading in 
and out of existence.  There they will find four doors leading to a portal at the end of a room the door opened to.
There are clues to what lies on the other side of the portals lying on the table: The Book of Unwritten Chronicles
a magically intelligent book possessed with the spirit of an epic bard, and a map of an unknown island surrounded by
a sea of desert.  The best information can be gathered from the Guardian, an old elf behind one of the doors who 
believes he is only guarding one gate and is unaware of any others.  He is however aware of what is on the other side
of the portal he guards and that is why he has kept a constant vigil over it for so long.
The five dragons: Zazbeth, Shaysbeth, Darmatair, Wolvertain, and Phraughstbight, await their master’s command
to rise and lead his armies into the gates for conquest.  The humanoids that have become trapped in this world
survive only as long as they pay tribute to the dragons in the given territory, serve as minions, or make human 
sacrafices.
The human settlements are Kamosa, Sebria, Cabaya, and a military outpost that was recently razed, Cordyan.
All settlements are lightly defended by conscripts and archers.  If a dragon attacks, they will retreat and rebuild.
Only once has anyone risen up against a dragon and his arrows and melee weapons are the things of legends.
When the Heroes defeat their first dragon, they will be revered as dragon slayers and the people of the settlements
will call on them for all their dragon related problems.  As payment, the deed for the land that was the Cordyan 
settlement will be given to the heroes as a base of operations or to use as they see fit (stronghold, a holy refuge, etc.).
By defeating the dragons, the heroes cripple the morale and the proverbial magic glue holding the armies made
up of chaotic creatures and natural enemies together.  The armada will dwindle and the efficiency of their tactics
will suffer making it easier to defeat the Dark One’s plans.
The heroes will learn more and more about the Dark One as they travel and adventure throughout the land and if
you think he will tolerate the destruction of his legacy, you’re wrong.  At the end of the adventure the Dark One will 
send wave after wave of creatures after the heroes, then finally confront them himself. 
After his destruction, all will be magically restored and Genesica will return to its original place in Faerun.

Character Hooks
The heroes can become involved in the beginning of this adventure in one of the ways described below.  Each hook
Is an easy way to bring the characters to the Fading House and through one of the portals leading to Diabolic Genesis.
Of course, you can always use a hook that is more appropriate for your campaign or your group’s player characters.
These adventure hooks can take place in any part of Faerun, since the heroes will be magically transported to their
next destination.

Rumors
Several points of light appear south of the fortifying walls of a city in Faerun.   Children from this city go to explore
and find this phenomenon and play in the area trying to catch the lights thinking they were fire flies.  A couple of
swift flashes from these points of illumination scared these children almost half to death and they went screaming back 
the city with wild stories of ogres and a black dragon, and one child recalled a half dead man.  A zombie, maybe?
All but the governor of the city dismiss these stories as childish fantasy for his scouts have brought back reconnaissance
reports on the lights taking form of something big and their accounts confirm the children’s stories of the flashes of light.
The party is somewhere in the city and they hear the rumblings and rumors of something significant happening outside
the city.  The governor knows of their presence in the city and their fame from the last quest they took precedes them.
The governor calls for an audience with the party and requests a closer investigation of the disturbance and to ascertain
any threats to the city and its people.  If the party are hesitant he promises one +2 magic item or weapon to each of the
party members to start with and they will be well paid upon their return with information on the incident taking place
outside the city.  He offers free room and board for tonight and 1000 gold pieces per party member on their return.

A Lost Child
While traveling home from a gruesome battle between good and evil, you hear stories from a merchant caravan
traveling in the same direction as the party.  They tell of a house that has appeared magically about half a mile 
outside the party’s home city and keeps fading in and out of existence.  They also tell the adventurers that the 
governor of the city has made it unlawful to approach the house until they return, because the governor wishes 
for them to investigate the disturbance.
When the party makes it back to the city, the governor summons the group to his office and makes his request.  An
unknown woman busts into the room in tears interrupting the meeting yelling, “he’s gone, my son is missing!”
The governor being a kind and gentle man calms the woman then asks in a firm voice to tell him what happened.
She tells him that her son was trying to join a gang or impromptu “guild” and his initiation took place last night
without her knowledge.  The children who put the group together told her that his initiation involved going into the
fading house to find something of value and bring it out to pay it as a club due.  They say that no sooner did he enter,
the house faded away and they ran in fear.  She pleads to the adventuring party for help in finding her son.  The 
governor vows to deal with this new guild himself and offers the party a reward of 1000 gold pieces to each of the 
party members upon the safe return of her son.

Attempted Invasion
On the group’s way home they happen upon a house that magically appears outside their home town.  The house 
glows with a powerful magic property that apparently makes the house fade in and out of the material plane.  As the 
house materializes again the door opens and a group of 8 ogres exit stealing toward the party’s home town during the night (spot DC 15 or survival DC 10 to track ogres if first check fails).
Creatures: (8) Ogres EL 8-
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; AC 16 (hide); HD 4d8+8; hp 26; Init -1
When they are caught trying to invade your town 5 retreat back to the house and 3 stay to fight to ensure the
escape of the others.  The party will have the choice to give pursuit into the house or wait until morning to report
last night’s happenings to the governor who will give a scroll of hold monster, a potion of invisibility, and a +2
weapon or protective item to each of the party if they go into the house and seek out and eliminate any and all
threats to the town.  All treasures found are theirs to keep and 1000 gold pieces await each of them upon their 
return. 

DM should read or paraphrase the following:
You find yourselves in a grassy meadow, less than a100 yards from a small cottage slowly fading in and out
of existence.  This house is lit with a magical light like none of you have ever seen.












Chapter 2
ENTERING THE FADING HOUSE


1. Upon investigation of the cabins interior DM should read or paraphrase the

    following:



You find yourselves in a soft white room with four continuously glowing and fading

doors.  The doors and a large table with chairs are the only features in this room and                

they appear to be made of wood.  The door you entered through seems to have

disappeared!  On the table, to the right, is a large piece of parchment and upon closer

examination, you see that it is a map of an unknown land. There is also a large leather

bound book entitled "Unwritten Book of Chronicles".



(SIDE BAR)

If the book is opened and examined, tell the player examining it that there is only one

page written so far. If the player reads the page, DM should read the following:

“All others have failed and I was the last.  My spirit is bound here for my time is past.

Unspeakable evil lies behind each door.   Take care you don’t end up like others before.

Five colors, five heads is all I know of your fate.  If you must know more, ask the guardian

of the gate.  To what I have written you must take heed and I will record your actions, your

words and your deeds.  For in you must go.  There’s no way to turn back.  Defeat your 

greatest foe before he attacks.”

Then ask, "Are such adventurers present and ready to undertake this task?"  When the 

players answer "yes" tell them that the book starts writing itself, "Then choose a door and your

destiny."  At any time the book is opened during the adventure, the DM should tell the

player reading it that it details the players' actions up to that point and their discoveries.  

At the end of the adventure the book's title magically changes to "Genesica: The Restoration”.


When the players start opening doors and entering the four rooms to look around,

roll a D6 for each of the rooms that are entered.  The results are as follows:


2. roll (1-2)

Read or paraphrase the following:


This room is brightly lit and white.   You see an old man sitting in a chair in a corner on the far 

end of the room on the right hand side.  He sits on a rocking chair, patiently waiting 

for you to address him.  He seems to be an old wizard, though you've seen nothing of his

likeness before.  There is a glowing keystone archway, apparently a portal of some sort,

next to his rocker.  Upon closer examination, you find him to be an elf, old even by Elven

standards of age.





NPC: (1) elf wizard-
Guardian, male elf (high) Wiz20: CR 20; Size M (5 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 20d4+80; hp 139; AC 14 (+4 Dex)



The players may want to ask the wizard questions, but he will answer only 10 

because, although he seems fine, he’s tired and weary for rest.  After the 10 questions

have been asked, the players witness the old wizard fade away into nothingness.  He

dies of old age so healing won't do much good, but there is a 30% chance that it will

buy time for one more question.  The wizard should make a point to tell the players

that he is the last of the Gate Guardians and that these gates need to be destroyed.

He will help the players if they ask him by making his treasure chest visible and

unlocking it.  The players may have its contents.  The chest contains Guardian's

possessions as listed in the Creature Stat Appendix.

DM reads:

The wizard begins to fade out of existence but manages to say," This gate, you

must go through!  A domain of evil it is, but it is your only hope of escape!  Once gone,

am I, this place goes shortly after............now go!"



When the players witness him fade out, his passing leaves something of benefit behind.

All players who witness his passing rise 1d4 levels (DM rolls).



3. Roll (3-4)

Room of "Doom"- White room gives feeling of foreboding.  (as spell Doom cast by 10th

level cleric.  Will save DC 21.)


DM reads:

The room is white, but the feeling is dark. You see a keystone archway that glows as if it

is a portal. 






4. roll (5)

Creature: (1) Black Dragon EL6

Shaysbeth, Dragon, Black, Juvenile: Medium Dragon (Water); CR 6; AC 22; HD 13d12+26; hp 110

Treasure: 2,192  gp, brandeen  (67.8  gp, orange-red  garnet  (481 gp), arcane scroll  (75  gp)-

Magic  Weapon  (l1,  cl1), Erase  (l1,  cl1), Identify  (l1,  cl1), dwarven  war axe  +1  (2,330  gp).








DM reads:

A black dragon that stands as tall as the tallest one of all of you blocks your way.  It

looks at you with fury in her eyes for your intrusion.  Beyond the dragon is an arched doorway that

glows magically and to the right is a respectively large horde.


The dragon’s position is marked by the encounter mark on the map in this room.
Whether the party tries to attack the dragon or not Shaysbeth will try to retreat through 
the portal at the end of the room.  She will breathe once to repel the party back and allow her to 
escape.  If she is able she will scoop as much of her horde into her mouth as possible before leaving.
The portal in this room is unstable and time will seem to be effected next time the party encounters 
her for she will have grown to a mature adult and have her own lair in an underwater cave close to 
Phraughstbight’s island.



5. roll (6)

Creatures: (5) Ogres EL7
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, -1 dex, +3 hide, +5 natural)

DM reads:

Five ogres guard the arched doorway at the end of this room with their lives.



All ogres have hide armor but two have 10 sp in their coin pouch each.
The ogres attack on sight of an enemy with javelins as a first attack.
The ogres' position is marked on the map.

Players can enter the Diabolic Genesis realm through any of the afore mentioned

portals in the four rooms.  They all lead to the same destination.

Chapter 3
Entering Diabolic Genesis

AREA - A


Trap: The Volcano EL10
DM READS:

You step through the portal and, in a flash of brilliant light, you find yourselves in a 

whole new place.  An imposing, cone shaped shadow looms far past you, even farther 

than the canyon up ahead.  You’ve just exited the portal around 20 ft. away from the 

base of a volcano.  You feel the ground rumble beneath your feet and hear the rising

crescendo of a roar coming from the black mountain behind you!



If the players don’t move immediately, read the following:

You see the beginning flow of lava come down the mountainside, and is about to cover

the portal you just came through!  What do you do?


A sheet of graph paper or battle mat may be useful for the following:

Roll 2d10 to determine how fast the lava is moving.  If lava comes within 5 ft. or

touches a character, that player’s character takes 2D6 fire damage (REF save 

DC15 + 1 for each check after the first or catch on fire taking 1D6 damage per round).  If a

player’s character is immersed (up to their waist in lava and being carried away by the

flow), that character takes 20D6 fire damage.  PCs take half as much damage after

escaping exposure or immersion for 1D3 rounds (1D6 or 10D6).  Use table below.  All 

characters should make initiative rolls and the DM should roll initiative for the lava.


   %    LAVA SPEED (PER ROUND)            %     LAVA SPEED (PER ROUND)*

1-20	30 ft.				61-80    50 ft.

21-40	40 ft.				81-90	70 ft.

41-60 	45 ft.				91-100	75 ft.

*If roll is this high, there is a 25% chance of the volcano to explode doing 10d6 fire damage

 and 2d6 subdual damage for any character within 80 ft. radius of blast point.  Reflex save

DC 20 negates 1/2 damage.  If save is failed, character is knocked to the ground (full round

action to get up).



DM READS:

The lava lunges forward closer, and closer toward you.  You’re not out of danger yet.

Your only hope is the rope bridge that stretches the 180 ft. gap from land mass to

land mass.



If characters are still on the bridge when the lava reaches the ropes of the bridge, the 

ropes catch fire and snap 1D3 rounds later.  Any characters still hanging on need to 

make a balance check DC 10 or fall 250 ft. down taking 25D6 damage only to await

the hot lava shower to follow.  DM may offer another balance check to catch the bridge

during the fall, DC 15.  Climb check DC 10 or take 10 to climb the bridge like a ladder

at half of player’s movement rate.



(SIDE BAR): 

RANDOM ENCOUNTERS 

Roll on the random encounter table in back of the book to create encounters

for the party in the forest where marked "RE".  Also, this table can be used throughout

the adventure.  The monsters can be found in the monster appendix or, for more detailed

statistics, the monsters in the table can be looked up in the MONSTER MANUAL, 

MONSTER MANUAL 2 and MONSTERS OF FAERUN.





Chapter 4

ROAD TO KAMOSA

AREA - B THROUGH C


DM READS: 

On the other side of the canyon, you see a lush forest in the far off distance and the path

 you are on now plunges deep into its heart. The path grows darker as it is covered by a dense forest

canopy.  This forest is overgrown with giant oaks, redwoods, firs and pines making the roof about 

80 ft high.  You also see large mountainous peaks ahead to the southeast.  A cloud of black darkness

hovers menacingly over the mountain range casting shadows like an oncoming storm.   

As of yet, there is no sign of civilization or beings of any kind.



As the characters make their way into the forest, read the following:


The further you go into this forest, all the more pitch black it becomes.  The roof of twig, 

leaf and needle allows no light to filter through.  The only natural light is from where you 

came in and that will soon disappear in time.


6.  The forest entrance-

DM reads:

The forest entrance is dimly lit and gets darker as you travel on.  It becomes almost pitch

Black a mile in.  The ceiling is about 80 ft high and the pathway is an average of ½ a mile

to a full mile wide at any time. You hear the loud sounds of wildlife deep in these woods.


7. Northern dead-end -

DM reads:

You find that you can no longer go forward. The sounds of wildlife are much louder here, as if 

some creature is right on top of you!



8. North eastern dead-end -

DM reads:

Light peeks in from the canopy above as you see now that you cannot go any further in

this direction.  The smell of a dead animal disturbs your senses (fort save DC 10

be nauseated), but at least you can see a little.  The dead animal looks half eaten.



9. South eastern dead-end -

DM reads:

It is so dark here, you wouldn't know if your eyes were shut or not unless you have a

light.  Above your head you hear the rustling of the trees. The wildlife is active here.  A

strong breeze blows through. (any fire light is blown out)





10. South western dead-end -

DM reads:

Light peeks in from the canopy above as you see now that you cannot go any 

further in this direction.  The smell of a dead animal disturbs your senses (fort save DC 10

be nauseated), but at least you can see a little.  The dead animal looks half eaten.


11. Forest exit -

DM reads:

The path winds on through the trees and the features of the forest become clearer and

clearer.  Soon you see a way out and the path continues on. You have made it out.




If nobody in the group has and is using a light source of some kind, with exception of

characters with dark vision, PCs take a -4 penalty on spot and search checks while in the

forest if they have neither.


Chapter 5
KAMOSA CITY

AREA - D



Kamosa City is a small town, the first city you visit.  The people here are unpredictable

so there is no telling what kind of situations the PCs will get themselves into.

The upper class residents, including the higher forms of government, are the most

polite and hospitable (as long as you are rich).  The military are mostly greedy and

dishonest but believe in the cause of protecting the city.  In fact, all the lower class believe

this so much that all 16 year old males are required to join the City Guard or be exiled

from the city with a "C" branded on their cheek, marking them as a coward!  The lower

classes are mostly farmers but a select few are merchants that pay a high tax for owning

two buildings, a house and a store, but they make a sight more money than the farmers.



12. The guarded Gate -

DM reads:

You see a structure like a large fort and upon closer inspection you find it has only one

set of gates.  Two burly guards stand in front of the gates.  While one guard gives a

toothy grin, the other says,” By order of the governor of Kamosa, all newcomers must pay

a toll of 10 gold per head, if they wish to gain entrance!"



The party can just pay the toll or use a sense motive check against his bluff 

(DC 11).  If successful, they will start a fight.  PCs might want to make quick work of these

guards because every 4 rounds of combat brings 10 archers who stand at the top of the

wall firing arrows down on the PCs.  This also is bad for there are now witnesses to the

the bad deeds of the PCs (The residents of Kamosa do not trust outsiders.  In a trial, PCs

are guilty until proven innocent, which is no small feat).  If the PCs escape they will not be

welcome back but they could use the disguise skill or spells to alter the appearance of the

party.

On the other hand, if the check fails, they will still have to pay and there is a 

20% chance the guards will double the toll "just for giving us trouble about it!"

NPC:Human fighters (2) EL7 -

Devon Pyre, male human Ftr5: CR 5; Size M (6 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d10+5; hp 37; AC 18 (+1 Dex, +7 half plate)

Chazas Calloway, male human Ftr5: CR 5; Size M (5 ft., 9 in. tall); HD 5d10+10; hp 51; AC 16 (+3 Dex, studded 

leather +3)

NPC: Archers (10) EL13 -
Archer (lvl 6), male elf (high) Ftr6: CR 6; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 6d10+12; hp 53; AC 13 (+3 Dex)


13. Military training grounds -

DM reads:

You see cadets training for battle and parents encouraging their children to play here.

Ten practice dummies line the southern wall.  A well worn area about 50 square feet is 

in the middle of the yard in circular formation.  There is a double door as you enter the

city and a sign that reads, "Militia personnel only".  There is also a door way into

the city on the eastern side of the round militia building and a discreet exit from this 

area to the southeast.



SIDE BAR:

If PCs use the exit to the southeast in area 13, it might cause a problem because all

newcomers are supposed to register their arrival and surrender all weapons until they

leave or become residents and part of the city guard. PC's could be turned in and put on

trial or the DM could just let it go.  Ultimately, it' s up to the DM. 



14. Barracks -

DM reads the following if PCs go snooping:

As you enter the door, to the left is the military barracks complex.  Inside is 21 living

quarters and a kitchen with mess hall.  If you take your first right or left from the door way

of the barracks, and follow the path around to the back you'll find two staircases leading

up. The living quarters are the same in most ways.  All rooms have 5 bunk beds, 2 bunks

each, a personal effects chest per bunk, a shower, 5 toilets (holes in the ground with a

seat that has a hole in it), and 5 sinks (and no privacy).



The troops like the little bit of privacy they do get so if the PCs are caught snooping

around, then there is a 30% chance a battle will start right there in the room with 10

troops.  Two troops will lock the door so nobody can get in or out. An open lock

check (DC 20) will open the door.


NPC: MILITARY TROOPS (10) EL11 -

Militia (city guard), male human War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 44; AC 20 (+2 Dex, +8 full plate)


15. City Council Building-

DM reads:

A sign above the door of a building straight ahead reads in common: "Visitor 

check point- All weapons must be checked here!"


This is the legal heart of Kamosa.  All activities pertaining to the city take place

here.  Court hearings and town meetings go on here as well as the acquisition of new

guards and residents.  Guests to the city must check there weapons at the guards office.


15a. Armory-

This is where the guards get weapons for emergency situations and where

guest's weapons get stored separately.  There is a locked door to this room.  The head

guard has the key.  To pick the lock requires an open lock skill check (DC 40).


DM reads:

The room is lit with two torches.  It is a 20 ft. by 50 ft. room with a 15 ft. ceiling. The wall

 to the right is lined with master work martial weapons and the left wall is lined with

ammunitions and master work ranged weapons. On the back wall, hang the weapons of

guests to the city.


(SIDE BAR)

BREAKING THE LAW

There is a 40% chance the PC’s will be caught during night time (the best time to burgle), 

however, during the day, there is a 75% chance of being caught by the guards or being

turned in by a resident witness.  If the PC’s are caught, 10 guards show up to make the 

arrest.  If the PC’s put up a fight, every 2 rounds of combat bring 10 more guards. The 

guards fight until the PC’s surrender.


NPC:  MILITARY TROOPS (10) EL 11 -

Militia (city guard), male human War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 44; AC 20 (+2 Dex, +8 full plate)

 15b. Pub and Inn -

In this room, there are 6 tables in the center with 4 seats placed around each.  To the left and

towards the back of the pub are 9 rooms (8 singles and 1 double bed) that go for 1 gold a

night and 2 gold for the larger room.  The pub also serves food. A small snack is 1

silver, a meal is 2 silver, a large meal is 5 silver and a banquet is 5 gold which includes all

the ale the party can drink.  Ale is 1 silver by the pint and wine is 5 silver per mug.  Add 5

silver for carbonation.  The bar is located at the right side of the room.





DM reads:

The pub is dark and foul.   Everyone here appears to be under the influence of their own

vice.  You may assume that the bartender doesn’t want anyone to know his name

because when someone needs a drink at the bar, they yell, "Hey barkeep, I need

another down here and keep'em comin' !"  

The smell is not for those with weak stomachs for the aroma of stale smoking pipes and

old spilt ale is enough to turn the stomach of an orc. (fortitude save DC 15 or be

nauseated).  You see rooms to the left and towards the back of the pub. There are close

to 20 people in the bar at this time eating, drinking or shooting the fowl breeze with

someone else.



NPC: Human bar patrons (7) -

Civilian/ City Commoner, male or female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)


NPC: Elven bar patrons (2) -

Seth Salisar: Male Half-Elf War10; Medium Humanoid; HD 10d8+30 (Warrior) ; hp 65; AC 17 (+2 dex. +3 studded 

leather, +2 ring)
Saivauth Navina: Female Elf, High Sor8; Medium Humanoid, CR8; HD 8d4+16 (Sorcerer) ; hp 19; AC 15 (+3 dex, 
+2 ring)

NPC: Gnome bar patrons (3) -

Civilian/ City Commoner, male or female gnome (rock) Com1: CR 1; Size S (3 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 1d4+1; hp 5; AC 13                               (+2 Dex, +1 Size)
Edgar Magernot, male gnome, Com1/Adp4/Exp15: CR 17; Size S (3 ft., 6 in. tall); HD 1d4+2 + 4d6+8 + 15d6+30; 
hp 100; AC 24 (+5 Dex, +1 Size, +4 cloak, ring +4)


NPC: bar service (4) -
Kliege Yaris, male human Com5/Exp10; CR 13; Size M (5 ft., 9 in. tall); HD 5d4+10 + 10d6+20 (hp 60); AC 13 (+3 Dex)
Civilian/ City Commoner, (bar wenches) female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)

If the PC’s talk to any of the named NPC’s, give them the following information:

Seth Salisar-

He brags about all the orcs and ogres he’s killed in the past year and grumbles that he

has been taken off patrol and made a archer for the city guard.  He was always happier

abroad.  He says it may have something to do with his company’s failure to help the city

of Cordyan during a preemptive attack on Zazbeth the Red Dragon. He goes on to describe

her if the PC's ask for more information and tells of her reign of terror in the south.





Saiyvauth Navina-

She is a beautiful but crafty mage and a higher class resident of the city.  She will most

likely (65% chance) come over to the PC’s table to start a conversation to find out all that

she can about them.  She will tell the party about the dangers of the portals and warns

them not to go into the desert.  "The portals are unpredictable and there is no guarantee

that you will be able to go back through and the desert is full of them.  You won’t even

know they are there until it is too late.  The portals in the desert are hidden by mirages.

Only the dragons of this world can escape the desert with their lives.  Oh, and one more

thing, be careful who you talk to in this town, not everyone is trustworthy."

She will ask that you keep an eye out for her sister Likka who has been missing for aweek.

“She fancies herself a rogue but, I don’t believe she has the craftiness to avoid danger or cheat

death.  She might do something foolish like enter one of the nearby caves.  Please, bring her home.”  

Edgar Magernot-

He has a few tricks up his sleeve and is the Mayor's most trusted friend. He is 

knowledgeable about most lore in this world.  The key bit of information he can give

is "Beware the Great Red Wyrm's Egg".  He will go on to explain that the he believes

the mountain range was a copper dragon that died in the early days of this world.

"It was killed by the mother of the Dark One and laid her egg close to the body

of the copper dragon so it could eat its corpse but when the Dark One hatched,  the baby
dragon was deformed, and its mother rejected it.  It is said that the deformity was that the
dragon was born with five heads and Tiamat, the Queen of Dragons, was offended

by the rejection.  You see, the deformity was meant as a blessing, for she was marking

her future mate.  Tiamat killed the dragon’s mother.  The  people of this world believe the 

mountain range is her and named the mountain range after the baby dragon’s mother.  The

mountain is rich in copper, however, which is why I believe otherwise.  Oh well, pay us no mind.  Its

all just hearsay and theories anyway.  No one knows for sure one way or the other.”  He will bid you

farewell and suggest that the party head south.


Kleige Yaris-

He knows drinks and patrons. That's about it. The only information he has for you is,

"Listen to the stories people tell.  You'll find they contain more truth than one might

think." He Will also point the party to some of the more colorful patrons in the bar

and tell you to hit them up for information (the afore mentioned named patrons).


16. Courtyard and Recreation area-

DM reads

As you exit the main city building a paved walk way, banked with grass, forks

left and right.  In the triangular grassy area, children of the city play games

and parents look on from the benches.



This also is where hangings and coward branding sentences are carried out.

Follow the paved path to the right to reach the upper class housing area.  Go

left to reach the lower class and merchant housing.

17. Lower Class and Merchant Housing-

DM reads:

As you enter the domed building to the left of the recreation area, you see a floor

with smooth cut squares.  The support beams are little more than 12 in. by 12 in.

pylons fastened to the wooden roof.  There are also three concession booths with

picture signs.  The three pictures are: a crossed hammer and spike, a filled flask,

and two swords crossed over a shield.  The residences are small apartment sized

houses linked together.  There is very little ornamentation or luxury in this area.



The houses are apartment like and small.  Usually, each house has two bedrooms,

a bathroom and a den.  In the middle of this area are three stores; a general store

that sells mundane items and equipment and tool kits, an alchemist shop that sells

potions, and a weapons and armor shop.

None of the items sold in these three shops are over 800 gp.


18.  Upper class and Noble housing -

DM reads:

When you enter the domed enclosure to the right of the recreation area, you see a 

beautifully tiled floor and carved support beams.  Along the walls are the entrances

to the incredibly ornate and large apartments the upper crust calls home.


                The houses here are much larger and nicer looking than lower class residence.  They are

also better guarded as well.  Archers on the west wall have the bonus job of authorizing

entrance to any who do not live there.  All players who wish to gain entrance here must

have a written invitation or be able to sneak around extremely well.


19.  Archer Walk Way - 

This is the archer's station for defense of the city inside and out.  The archers have a

bird's eye view on all threats within a mile of the city.  They enter this walk from a double

staircase in the barracks.





Chapter 6
CABAYA CITY

AREA - E


(SIDE BAR)

The players must navigate through the Cabyan Labyrinth to reach the city.  It's up to the

DM if he/she wishes to allow the players to reach the city in any other way.

1. The DM can allow players to climb the mountain. to save time on climb checks, ten 

    successful climb checks DC 25 will allow the players to reach the summit of the

    mountain and ten more checks, also DC 25, to scale down the mountain.  If any

    of the checks are missed, have player make a balance check DC 20 to catch

    themselves or fall and take 1D6 per 10 ft fallen of damage.  If climb check is missed

    by 5 or more, player falls.


2.  The walls in the labyrinth are 80 ft high and 10 ft thick hewn stone walls.  There are only

     two ways to circumvent these obstacles: break them or climb them.  Break DC 50;

     climb DC 22; hardness 8; HP 1080.


DM reads:

Up ahead is a strange sight.  A rather large dome has been created by bending 

huge trees towards a common center.  A bright illumination, originating from the peak

of the dome, acts as a beacon in the in the darkness of the labyrinth.   Almost closed off 

from sight, there is the hint of stone walls, covered in moss and roots from plants and the trees

trying to squeeze their way into the stone.  The most visible form of stone is the entrance to the 

city.  There is a stone archway, 10 ft tall and 15 ft wide with double iron doors.  Also with closer

inspection, there is whole sections cut out of the trees above and archers stand guard.

One of the archers yells down at the party," Identify yourselves and we may let you pass

through our gates.  Any wrong moves and you will be dead where you stand!"


NPC: Archers (20) EL 14 -

Archer (lvl 6), male elf (high) Ftr6: CR 6; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 6d10+12; hp 53; AC 13 (+3 Dex)

If anyone in the party tries to cast a spell, draw a weapon, or says the wrong thing, all

archers open fire.  The only acceptable action here is truthful identification of all in the

party.  Only then will the party gain entrance.

20. Archer' s Guard Post - 

Slotted by trees, this area is crawling with 20 - 40 archers at any time to defend all sides

of the city.  This is the archer's station for defense of the city inside and out.  The archers

have a bird's eye view on all threats within a 1/2 mile of the city.





DM reads:

Upon entrance into the city you see that the city's stone walls form a square inside the 

dome of trees.  At the apex of the dome is a magical illumination created by an enchanted

crystal.  Straight ahead is a building with a sign which says," Guest check point".  Below the 

sign is a single door.

21. government offices - 

As the players enter the building, read the following:

There are two doors in front of you, two marked exits to the left and right and two

corridors with signs on both that read, “military personnel only".  The door in front,

to the left of you has a sign that reads, “City Registry".  The door to the right is 

unmarked.



21a.  Military Armory - 


This is where the guards get weapons for emergency situations.  There is a locked door

to this room.  The head guard has the key.  To pick the lock requires a pick lock skill

check (DC 40).


The light from the crystal brightens and dims with the passage of time simulating

day and night light levels.  There is a 40% chance the PC' s will be caught during night time 

(the best time to burgle), however, during the day, there is a 75% chance of being caught by

the guards or being turned in by a resident witness.  If the PC’s are caught, 20 guards show 

up to make the arrest.  If the PC’s put up a fight, every 2 rounds of combat brings 10 more

guards. The guards fight until the PC’s surrender.


 NPC:  MILITARY TROOPS (20) EL16 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)


If for any reason the players are able to get into this room, DM reads the following:


The room is lit with two torches.  It is a 40 ft. by 80 ft. room with a 15 ft. ceiling. The wall

to the right is lined with master work martial weapons and the left wall is lined with

ammunitions and master work ranged weapons.


21b.  City Registry - 

All activities pertaining to the city take place here.  Court hearings and town meetings go

on here as well as the acquisition of new guards and residents.  Guests to the city must

check there weapons at the guards office. City historical records are also kept here as well

as a full consensus of the residents who live here.


21c. Weapon Reservation room - 

This is the room that all visitors’ weapons are stored.  The room is 40 ft by 80 ft and has a 

15 ft ceiling.  This room has 500 lockers in which the guests of the city are stored.  For the 

higher lockers there is a rolling staircase ladder that rolls on a track on the wall and floor.

Guests receive an inventory slip that they must keep in order to get their belongings back.

22.  Barracks - 

DM reads:

As you enter either of the corridors is the military barracks.  Inside is 10 living

quarters.  The living quarters are the same in most ways.  All rooms have 5 bunk beds 2

bunks each, a personal effects chest per bunk, a shower, 5 toilets (holes in the ground

with a seat that has a hole in it), and 5 sinks (and no privacy).




The troops like the little bit of privacy they do get so if the PCs are caught

snooping around, then there is a 50% chance a battle will start right there in the room

with 15 troops.  Two troops will lock the door so nobody can get in or out. A pick locks

check (DC 20) will open the door.


NPC:  MILITARY TROOPS (15) EL15 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)



23. Prison - 

The prison is guarded by two guards. Only they have the key to the door in which they

stand guard over.  It requires good diplomacy, a bribe or a pick lock check DC 25 to 

get in the jail.

DM reads:

There are two burly, rough and ready looking military personnel standing to the left and 

right of the door leading to the interior of the prison.  As you approach the door, they step

sideways to block the door completely.  One of the guards asks, "What business do you

have here?"


Regardless of the players answer, the following takes place.  DM Reads:


The other guard steps up to whisper, "If ya think you're getting in without lining me 

pockets, you and your friends are sadly mistaking."  The other guard stays at his post 

and says, "Without prior notification, no one gains entrance to the prison for visitation,

so run along now and don't make any trouble." As he finishes speaking he smiles 

and looks up at the archers' battle post.

It is not a good idea for the players to start a fight, especially unarmed, but just in case

there is a rebel amongst the party that didn't turn in every weapon or can cast offensive

spells, remind the players there are 40 archers on the wall at the moment and they

weren't able to hear all of what was said and will view your party as a threat if any of you

decide to attack.


MILITARY TROOPS (2) Archers (20) EL15 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)

Archer (lvl 6), male elf (high) Ftr6: CR 6; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 6d10+12; hp 53; AC 13 (+3 Dex)
If the two prison guards are vanquished, the city alarm will sound and 10 more will show up every

round.

Which brings to mind one more way to get into the jail; if the party survives long enough

to be arrested for disturbing the peace,  they will have their own cell in prison.

What ever means to enter the prison the party uses, the DM reads:


The jail is dark and putrid, everyone here appears to be miserable and in bad health.

The smell is not for those with weak stomachs for the aroma of stale urine and

old sweaty bodies is enough to rival the stench of a troglodyte. (fortitude save DC 15 or

be nauseated).  You see 10 cells in this stink hole of a prison. There are two inmates in a

cell together shooting the fowl breeze with each other.


If any characters died this would be a good place to put replacement players to wait and 

join the party.  The two men in the cell say they were arrested for stealing two magic

items of great value and someone must pay 200 gp for their fine to bail them out.  They

tell the party that if they were to bail them out they would show them where the items were

hid and let them keep the items as repayment.  If the party frees the men (400 gp), then

the men are true to their word and show them to the spot where they hid the two items.


(SIDE BAR)

PRISONERS' TREASURE

The treasure is in a dead end area, north of the secret door that opens the path

to Cabaya.  25 % chance of random encounter taking place here.

-item 1 is a ring of 3 wishes (1 wish remaining) as spell WISH cast by 9th level caster.

-item 2 jewel of true seeing as spell cast by 9th level caster.


Stats are for the inmates after being freed:
Abbot Malfus, male human Com2: CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 8 in. tall); HD 2d4+2; hp 8; AC 12 (+2 Dex)
Kahn Sithstone, male dwarf, Com3/War4; CR 5; Size M (4 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 3d4-3 + 4d8-4; hp 26; AC 12 (+2 Dex)

24. Upper class and Noble Housing - 

DM reads:

When you enter either one of the two multifaceted enclosures across the passageway from the

pub and restaurant, you see a beautifully tiled floor and carved support beams.  Along the walls 

are the entrances to the incredibly ornate and large apartments the upper crust calls home.


The houses here are much larger and nicer looking than lower class residence.  They

are also better guarded as well.  Archers on the all walls have the bonus job of authorizing

entrance to any who do not live there.  All players who wish to gain entrance here must

have a written invitation or be able to sneak around extremely well.  51 of Cabaya's

residents live here.


25.  Commoner residence - 

DM reads:


This area is made up of quadroplex huts. There are 24 living quarters and 72 of Cabaya’s

residents live here.  The houses are apartment like and small.  Usually, each house has

two bedrooms, a bathroom, and a den.


26.  Pub and Restaurant - 

DM reads:

This place is clean and nicely run.  Even the bartender is dressed well.  The barmaids

are very beautiful and made up.  This establishment has 9 large tables and 5 of them

are occupied.  Most of the patrons are quiet and don’t really want to be bothered while

they are eating.  They look like the important sort and their conversation, if any, is good

for any adventurer that would like to take a good snooze.  

There does, however, seem to be a more lively table, closest to the bar, with 4 men and 

2 women that appear to be having a real good time.  The other patrons appear annoyed

by their noise.


NPC:  bar patrons (17) -
Civilian/ City Commoner, male or female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)
Rowdy Bar Patrons (6) -
(4)Commoner (bar wench), female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)
(2) Militia (city guard), male human War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 44; AC 20 (+2 Dex, 
+8 full plate)

This group, if you ask for information, will insist that you join in their revelry.  The only

info that can be gathered is a legend of a banshee around these parts that used to 

be the only daughter of the Shursite family.  It's said that she was left for dead and

was tortured to death by the demons that infest the valley.  They then tell you that

they are having a wake for their dear departed friend who was killed by the wail of the

banshee.  If you wish to join them, you are welcome to do so.


bar sevice (4) -

Phison Barris, human (Bartender), Com5/Exp10: CR 13; Size M (5 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 5d4+5 + 10d6+10; hp 79; AC 14

(+1 Dex, +3 Amulet of protection)
(3) Commoner (bar wench), female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)

27.  Merchant Square - 

DM reads:

The road forks but both roads lead to the same place.  As you enter a building at the very

end of the city, you see three signs above open doorways that read as follows:"Shursite's

Armor and Weapon shop", "Munce's Mundane", "Apothecary & Enchantments".


27a.  Shursite's Armor and Weapon shop -

NPC: Blythe Shursite (merchant)-

Blythe Shursite, male human Exp6/War4: CR 8; Size M (5 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 6d6+6 + 4d8+4; hp 63; AC 14 (+4 Dex)

Run by the grandson of Kelvin Shursite, this store specializes in making armor from

hide, dragon scales, and different metals.  He is well trained in the art of bow and arrow

crafting.  If asked and paid well he can make other items too (up to the DM what items

and at what price). 

His name is Blythe Shursite and he is very free with his information about the city and

who his grandfather was.  If asked, he will tell the story (introduction to the Cabayan   

Labyrinth, found below) of his family and this city's history.



27b. Munce' s Mundane - 

Robin Munce is a dealer in trail gear and sometimes carries tool kits and labs

for the more intricate details of any job or adventure.  Anything that is not magical

and 3000 gp ( see side bar ) or lower can be found here.


27c.  Apothecary & Enchantments - 

Small time operation that sells mostly healing potions and enchants items with minor 

spells (up to 5th level caster).  Every thing here can be bought for 3000 gp or less.


(SIDE BAR)
CABAYA' S ECONOMY

This city, for the most part, is cut off from the outside.  Therefore, all items sold here are

a 1/4 of the price listed in the DM' s Guide unless otherwise changes are made by the DM.


                 28.  Town treasury - 

Two guards protect the door to this room.  There is no telling what is in the room for there

is no sign.  The guards won’t budge from their post unless you provoke them, or when

the guards change shift.

The open lock check is DC 40.  There is a 40% chance the PC’s will be caught during

night time (the best time to burgle), however, during the day, there is a 75% chance of

being caught by the guards or being turned in by a resident witness.  If the PC’s are

caught, 10 guards show up to make the arrest.  If the PC’s put up a fight, every 2 rounds

of combat brings 10 more guards. The guards fight until the PC’s surrender.

Two guards protect the contents of the room at all times.  Stats for all guards are the 

same. If the players are caught, they go to jail for attempted theft and murder.


NPC: MILITARY TROOPS (2)EL 9 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)


Contents of the room are:

- 2 chests filled with 1000 sp, 1000 cp, and 200 gp worth of precious stones.



Chapter 7

CABAYAN LABYRINTH

AREA - F

The Cabayan Labyrinth, as it has come to be called, was built to protect the city of

Cabaya.  The family that founded Cabaya was moving south to Cordyan and took a wrong

turn into a dense forest that was surrounded by the mountain range.  They were lost in

the great forest and though they tried every summer to escape, they found no way out.

The parents had three sons and one daughter and in their attempts to escape they lost all

but one son to the unnatural creatures that were so prevalent in the thick woods.  The

remaining son grew up and had learned from his father the art and trade of building with

any material and built Cabaya, which was then a small hamlet, for his family and all

others who were lost here in the Valley of the Wyrm.  Ten years after the city was built, a

dragon named Wolvertain attacked the people of Cabaya and a lone warrior named

Kelvin Shursite shot the dragon with three arrows crafted by his own hands.  This lone

warrior was also the builder of the city.  He then set off to build a great and crafty labyrinth

to prevent monsters from finding the city again.  It is said that the Dark One struck back

and created a portal in the maze to allow his evil minions in but it also let Kelvin the

Dragon slayer out, never to be heard from again.


(SIDE BAR)
LABYRINTH GAME FEATURES 

THERE SHOULD BE A RANDOM ENCOUNTER AT EACH OF THE DEADENDS IN THE 

MAZE.  ROLL ENCOUNTERS USING RANDOM ENCOUNTER CHART IN BACK OF 

BOOK.  The monsters can be found in the monster appendix or, for more detailed

statistics, the monsters in the table can be looked up in the MONSTER MANUAL, 

MONSTER MANUAL 2 and MONSTERS OF FAERUN.  The top surface of the  walls
in the labyrinth are enchanted with a permanent widened Beholder's Eye spell (see New Spells
and Magic Items appendix in back of book).  The spell effect is a 300 ft cone of antimagic
directed upward.  There is also a colossal cloud of seemingly unnatural (maybe magical)
darkness that hides the features of the labyrinth from within and above.
If nobody in the group has and is using a light source of some kind, with exception of

characters with dark vision, PCs take a -4 penalty on spot and search checks while in the

forest if they have neither.

                                                                   ------------------------------------------

There are five points of interest in the Cabayan Labyrinth other than the city itself.  A brief

description of each:


THE FOREST ILLUSION- as MIRAGE ARCANA cast by 5th level wizard. Looks and 

sounds like an extremely dense forest.  Detect magic will find the illusion and dispel

magic will cancel the effect and reveal the exit.  The location is at the entrance to the

Valley of the Wyrm.


Secret door #1 -   10% for elves and 25% for dwarves to notice an anomaly in the stone

work.  Search DC 18 discovers the door.  Inside is a large courtyard and in the middle

is a locked treasure chest.  Open lock check DC 30.  Inside is 20 pp, 2 large polyhedral

diamonds (180 gp each).  Chest is guarded by a host of demons.  Knowledge Religion

check DC 12 to identify creatures as Tann'ari.


Creatures: (1) Jarilith, (7) Jovocs EL14-
Jarilith (Tanar’ri), large outsider, CR 13; HD 10d8+80 (125 hp); Init +9; SPD 60 ft; AC 32 (-1 size, +9 dex, +14 natural)
Jovoc (Tanar’ri), small outsider, CR 5; HD 4d8+18 (40 hp); Init +2; SPD 30 ft; AC 16 (+1 size, +2 dex, +3 natural)

Portal - Writing on the wall, by the portal says,

"The man who knows where this portal goes has left his home to find,

 He’s taken his bow to hunt his foe and is curious about what lies behind.

                                                                                -K.S."

Beyond the portal to the dead end northward is a treasure chest.  Let the players find

out on their own that it' s really a mimic.


Creature: (1) Mimic EL4- 
Mimic, Lg Aberration, CR 4; HD 7d8+21 (52 hp); AC 15 (-1 size, +1 dex, +5 natural)
Treasure: 20 gp, 8 med. facetted rubies (100 gp).

(SIDE BAR)
ARCHWAY PORTALS


This portal can lead anywhere the DM wishes it to, though it is advisable to make the

destination one of the safer portals in this realm.  These portals could also lead to other

realms in the Dungeons and Dragons books.


Secret Door #2 - This door is cleverly disguised as part of the stone work. 10% for an elf 

and 25% for dwarves to notice any oddities about the hewn stone.  There is also a hand

print etched into the stone 2 ft. to the right of the door.  Search check DC 18 to discover

the door and DC 10 find the hand print in the stone.  The hand print is how to open the 

door, for it triggers a knock spell.  This trigger works 100% for humans, 75% for elves,

and 25 % for dwarves.  A player must put their hand in the impression and the door 

will slide downward revealing a path.  A mages may use their own knock spell to open

the door as well.  The door will stay open for 3 rounds then close again (slide up).

The players will find this door opens the path to Cabaya.


Worm Hole - Past Cabaya is a secluded dead end.  In this area, there is a huge hole.  The 

dirt that is displaced is in a pile 6 ft. high around the hole.  Only those with dark vision,

low-light vision or a good light source will be able to tell, without descending into the hole,

that the hole goes down 20 ft. then opens up into a den or cavern of some kind 20 more

feet.  The worm hole will be described more in depth in the section "Wyrm Hole Dungeon

Area F-k".

In this dead end area is where the Banshee is.  The Banshee is a horrible creature that

wails to shatter the souls of the living.

Creature: (1) Banshee EL17-
Banshee, undead (incorporeal), CR17; Size M; HD26D12 (169 hp); AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 deflection)

Chapter 8
Wyrm Hole Dungeon

Area F - K

Area F - 

The hole that leads to this cavern is 20 ft down and 20 ft from the ceiling of the cavern

to the floor.  Climb check is 18 to move at half players' movement rate.  If a player misses

by 5 or more, player falls and takes 1d6 per 10 ft fallen in damage.  Otherwise, If failed,

balance check 10 to catch themselves or fall.  Players that make their balance check

make no progress that round.

DM reads: 

This cavern is too dark to see anything without a light source.  Strange sounds

and far off dripping gives you an idea of how big this area is.


Unless there is a character with low light vision, dark vision, or a light source, all players

without benefit of the afore mentioned advantages take a -4 penalty on spot and search checks

and are flatfooted if checks fail in case of encounter. 


If light source is used DM reads:


The walls are natural cavernous rock. Stalactites and stalagmites reach out to each other

in peppered areas of this cave.

29.

DM reads:

A small amount of light trickles down from the hole you came down from.  The area is

large and unthreatening though the wild sounds you hear may be otherwise.

29a.

The following assumes that a light source is being used or someone has dark vision.

DM reads:

Through two natural walls of cave rock, you find yourselves standing in an area with very

little hindrance to the walkway.  There is a scattering of stones in the narrow dead end 

passage to the left.  There are four chests in front up against the rock wall.  The room is 

roughly 35ft by 95 ft with a 40ft ceiling.


Trap: Falling rock traps EL9-  

Spiked blocks from the ceiling: CR6; mechanical; touch trigger (any 1 of 4 chests opened);
repair reset; 4 hidden switch bypasses (pressure floor plates; search DC 25); attack +20 melee 
(6d6, spikes); multiple targets (all targets in a 10ft-by-40ft area); Search DC 24; Disable Device
DC 20. 
Treasure for each chest:

Chest 1- ring of protection +1 (AC), 70gp

Chest 2- potion of Misdirection, 75 gp

Chest 3- scroll with 2 spells: Expeditious retreat, enlarge person. 2nd level caster, 71 gp

Chest 4- scroll with 3 spells: Cause fear, endure elements, and color spray. 2nd level

 caster, 53 gp.

29b.

If the players head south of this area into the chamber, have the players roll spot checks

against the dark mantles' hide check (hide +14).  Any player who does not spot the 

Dark mantles are unaware and flatfooted.

Creature: (3) Dark mantles EL5-
Dark Mantle, Med Magical beast, CR 2; HD 6d10+6 (50 hp); AC 17 (+1 dex, +6 natural)
29c.

DM reads:

This chamber is open and spacious.  A path opens up in the northern corner of the

chamber leading downhill into the bowels of the ground.

AREA G - 
30.

The path opens into another level of the cavern, large as the previous one was.

There is a pool of clear water that has natural healing properties.  If the players drink

from this pool, they heal as if they drank a cure light wounds potion healing 1D8+3

points of damage. If any players have empty flasks, they can bottle the water.

This water will stagnate in 1D3 days if bottled, so it must be used by that time.

As players round the corner from the entrance, the wall appears solid to them unless

a player tries to lean on the wall or a mage uses detect magic to detect the illusion.

Wall is really a spell called major image which conceals a giant centipede in area 31.

Touching or penetrating the wall will cause the wall to disappear and the centipede will

attack.  If the players take the narrowing path straight across the cave they will find a path

that takes them further down into the dungeon to area H.

DM reads:

This cave appears unfettered by obstacles.  The one obvious feature is a pool of crystal 

clear water towards the north eastern wall.  There is a wide open chamber to the north

west and a narrowing passage also in that direction.  In this passage a archway leads

downward to another chamber.


31.

There is a 40% chance the centipede will attack the players through the illusionary

wall, but battle will begin if the wall disappears. If the players run the centipede will

give pursuit and bite as many as it can get in range of. The centipede will also use its

size to block off exits.  The players are food to it and it won't give up!


DM reads:

The cave rock was an illusion and has been brought down and a huge and dark chamber is

revealed.  Also revealed is the biggest centipede the party has ever seen and is advancing

towards you with dripping mandibles.


Creature: (1) Monsterous Centipede EL6- 
Centipede, Monstrous, Garg Vermin, CR 6;   HD 30d8 (125 hp); Init +2; SPD 40 ft; AC 18 (-4 size, +2 dex, +10 natural)


AREA H - 

32.

DM reads:

The downward path opens up into another large chamber in the cave.  This chamber is

125 ft by 90 ft and has a 25 ft ceiling.  There are pathways leading from this area in the 

south east, north east and to the north of where you entered this room.  The area in 

which you are in is unlit (unless party is using a light source).  


Have players make a listen check DC 15.  DM tells those who made it:


You hear sounds of creatures echoing throughout the room.  Some of the sounds are

close by, maybe within 55 ft or so.


Trap:  Spiked pit trap EL4-
Spiked pit trap: CR4; mechanical; location trigger, no reset; ref save DC 20 to avoid; 50ft deep
(5d6, fall); pit spikes (attack +10 melee, 1d4 spikes per target for 1d4+5 each);.  Search DC 20; Disable
device DC 20.  


33.

The path dead ends with a cluster of beholders. Roll move silently checks against the 

beholders' listen check (1D20 + 18).  If the Beholders hear the players coming (or if they 

tripped the trap leading up to this point), they attack without warning with their eye rays.


If players are too loud DM reads:
Three bulbous bodies streak around the corner with open mouths and closed central

eyes and the smaller wriggling eyes on stalks take aim at you!

If players manage to be quiet, DM reads:

As you round the corner, you find yourselves at a dead end and a cluster of bulbous

bodies with eye stalks are alerted to your presence.  They turn and roar, a mouth full of

dagger like teeth spread wide open, and a central eye closes. All eye stalks take aim at

the party.



Creature: (1) Beholder, (5) Gauths EL14
Beholder, Large Abberation, CR 13; size Lg; HD 11d8+11 (60 hp); AC 20 (-1 size, +11 natural)
Gauth, Med aberration, CR 6; HD 6D8+18 (45 hp); Init +6; SPD 5ft, fly 20ft (good); AC 19 (+2 dex, +7 natural)

34.

DM reads:

Straight ahead is a natural cavern wall created by stalactites and stalagmites that 

reached for each other over years of formation and created a huge column.  This 

pylon of cave rock starts 95 ft from the party’s point of entry.  A winding cavernous

path leads off to the south.


The path leads up to a natural wall that points SW on the map.  Around the corner are

4 well built orcs.  Before the party reaches this point of the path, and if they are trying to

be quiet, have players roll a move silently check against the orcs' listen (1D20+4).




If players are not quiet enough or not trying to be stealthy, they will encounter the orcs

ready to do battle.  Roll listen checks for the players to see if they hear the orcish

banter going on (listen check DC 10).  Unless players state they are ready for battle or

they hear the orcs, the players should be considered unaware and flat footed.


DM reads:

The smell of cooked meat meets your noses and the flicker of fire light dances on the

wall.  Strange mixture of sounds echo through the cave sounding near and at the same

time far away.


As PCs round the SW point read the following:

You find the source of the light and the smell of the meat.  A make shift rotisserie 

roasting an unknown animal over an open fire.  There are four dark skinned and

muscular creatures sitting around the fire with weapons close at hand.  The two facing

your direction yell, "INTRUDERS! ATTACK INTRUDERS!"


Creature: (4) orcs, (4) orc mages EL
Orc (Alternate), Med humanoid, War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 49; AC 20 (+4 Dex, +6 Splint Mail)
Orc Mage, Med Humanoid, War5/Sor5: CR 9; Size M (6 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 5d8+5 + 5d4+5; hp 42; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 19 (+4 Dex, +5 Ring of Protection); Possessions: 1d6x10 sp, 4 flasks of Alchemists fire, 4 Acid flasks, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (2d8+3).  Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/4): 0th -- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Resistance. 1st -- Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Spider Climb. 2nd -- See Invisibility, Web.
35.

There is secret door in this area well camouflaged with the cavern wall. A search check

DC 20 is needed to find it.  Elves get + 2 to search for secret doors.  The secret door leads to 35a and out 

of this dungeon level.

DM reads:

This cavity is dimly lit from the south passage.  Fire light is reflected off the glistening,

damp surface of the eastern wall. This chamber is roughly 30 ft by 75 ft and has a 

15 foot ceiling.  The walk way appears to be free of obstacles.  The smell of cooking meat

drifts on the clammy air.  Strange mixture of sounds echo through the fissure sounding near 

and, at the same time, far away.


If the PCs reach this area first from the north pathway, events above in area 34 take

place if entering that area for the first time.

35a.

DM reads:

This chamber is unlit and 25 ft by 70 ft with a 10 foot ceiling.  A hewn channel has been cut

into the stone and the corridor leads steadily downward.


 AREA  I - 


This level of the dungeon is lit mildly with sporadic patches of phosphorescent fungus of

different kinds.  Fox fire fungus glows with a golden yellowish orange and stalks of 

giant mushrooms, solitary or in scattered patches give off a purple to blue glow.


36.


DM reads:

This chamber is lit by glowing fungus all around. There is a narrow 5 ft wide passage to

the east and to the south.  You hear a growling sound echoing throughout the room. A 

strong smell of acidic chlorine stings your nose. The chamber is 50 ft by 60 ft and

has a 8 ft ceiling.


37.

DM reads:

The stinging smell of chlorine still hangs in the air and seems to be getting worse.  The 

growling has gotten louder and you can now hear the sound of crunching bone and 

ripping flesh echoing in this cavernous maze.  This room is 45 ft by 45 ft with a 10 ft

ceiling.  There is a pathway to the east.  

A growling, hissing voice is heard once the bone crunching sounds cease saying,

"Welcome trespasser.  Keep advancing to your demise!"





38.

(SIDE BAR)
NEW AND FALLEN PCS

The PCs may find a fallen comrade or two in this area, for the hole in the ceiling is the pit

trap from area H.  If no one tripped the trap the hole won’t be there.  If those players are

smart and don't move, they are found tending their wounds (if any) and resting from their

fall.  This is a good place to pick up new characters that join the game.

There is a pool of clear water that has natural healing properties.  If the players drink

from this pool, they heal as if they drank a cure light wounds potion healing 1D8+3

points of damage. If any players have empty flasks, they can bottle the water.

This water will stagnate in 1D3 days if bottled, so it must be used by that time.


DM reads:

As you enter from the narrow passage way, a cluster of sharpened stalagmites stand

upright in the middle of the room. One of the most obvious features is a pool of crystal 

clear water towards the south western corner.  You hear a growling voice say,

"It has been a long time since I've received tribute!  You are lucky I have eaten

already.  If you trespass without bringing gifts worthy of my splendor, you will

serve as a after meal snack and your most precious items I will keep as my due!"


39.

If the PCs reach area 39 from area 37 then they won't get far if they don’t watch where 

they step.  A circular area of 15ft by 15ft is magically enchanted and hard to see.

This spot is a Permanent Teleportation circle platform.  There are no other features to

describe other than that. Search DC 34 to find circle and disable device DC 34 to 

thwart it (rogues only).  Detect magic will show a magic aura and if the spell caster

has enough rounds to study it, a spell craft check DC 24 will reveal the school of 

magic is conjuration (teleportation).  If detected the party have a 5 ft wide path to

the right they can safely traverse.  If PCs step on circle, they are teleported to the

desert (area J).  

There is also a green dragon hidden behind a semicircle of giant green capped

phosphorescent mushrooms.  Search DC is 20 to see dragon.  If a battle with

the dragon begins, the dragon will use the circle to escape if it is losing the 

fight.






DM reads following if PCs step on Permanent Teleportation circle:


In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Sun blurred images in the distance are

all you see.



If PCs wind up in the desert, the green dragon follows and starts a battle with the

players there in the desert.

If PCs manage to avoid the circle or enter from area 38 DM reads:

You know danger is near for the ground is littered with remains of unknown,

partially digested, corpses and various bones lying about.  Some unrecognizable

bodies lay in pools of bubbling green fluid.  A patch of giant phosphorescent

green mushrooms form a half circle at the north eastern most corner of the

room.  The mushrooms appear to cover an area in the corner 50ft by 40 ft.

The chamber is 150ft by 140ft and has a domed ceiling 28 ft in the center.





If PCs come in contact with the pool of acid, PCs take 1D6 acid damage per round

of exposure.  If immersed (i.e. player falls in to pool) PC takes 10D6 acid damage

per round.  PCs within 5 ft of a pool of acid, immersed, or exposed must make FORT

save DC 13 or take 1 point of constitution damage then make another save 1 min.

later or take 1D4 constitution damage.  Acid pool is 3 ft deep at center.


If PCs offer any kind of tribute, the dragon uses its suggestion (Will DC 16) to have

a PC set the offering by the mushrooms.  Otherwise, the dragon will try any reasonable

suggestion he can to get the PCs closer.  DM can also use harmless conversation,

riddles or promises of gifts in exchange for gifts.


If the PCs enter within 10 ft of the mushrooms the DM reads:


A thundering voice echoes with a growling reverberation that seems to be coming

from behind the mushroom cluster saying, "Damnedable trespassers!  You think 

I care what you can do or what you say?!  Your doom was sealed when you 

entered my lair, fools!"  At that the mushrooms melt and dissolve quickly away 

and a green gas jets toward you and spreads out! 


All PCs in the area of the breath weapon take 12D6 damage from a cone of 

corrosive gas (reflex save 25 for half damage).


DM reads:

A green dragon stands and stomps in defiance of you readying itself for battle with

a draconic grin on its spiked face.


Creature: Green dragon EL14-
Darmatair,  Huge adult Green Dragon, CR 14; HD 20d12+100 (230 hp); init +0; spd 40ft, swim 40ft, fly 150ft (poor); 
AC 32 (DEX +0, size -2, natural +19, ring of protection +5) touch 8, flat footed 27.

Chapter 9

The Desert

Area J



The following is a percentile table for what the PCs experience if they find themselves

in the desert.  A description, readable to the PCs, is provided and any monster

encounters that follow.  If PCs enter the desert prepared, they may be able to

escape.

PCs, while in the desert, are subject to extreme heat effects (111 degrees F).

Therefore, every 10 mins. the PCs are in the desert, they must make a Fort save

(DC 15, +1 for each previous check) or take 1D4 non-lethal damage.  If

PC becomes unconscious, that character begins taking 1D4 lethal damage each

10 min. period.  Fatigue and exhaustion rules apply (DMG pg. 300-301).


A cleric or mage who can create water is helpful.  The Fly spell is invaluable.

The portals can be indicated by detect magic.  Don’t forget to roll survival checks for PCs

(DC 12 or lost and DC 15 +2 for every hour of random travel to try and correct the PCs

course).  The following table assumes the PCs are traveling through the desert on foot.  If

the PCs are flying DM should still roll survival checks per hour of travel to see if they know

where they are going.  Roll percentile dice and read DM description and follow through

with any encounters listed when PCs travel at least 100 ft in any direction (distance

allowed to travel without encountering a portal is up to DM).


 %          Features and Encounters


1-5	DM reads:


	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Just tumble weeds and a few scattered

cacti are in veiw.  As you walk you see small patches of shrubbery.


6-10	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Tall 15 ft to 25 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the landscape ahead.   Two blurred,

side winding lines come into view and the mirage effect of the desert falls

away and reveals two vipers as long as any of you and half as thick.  They are

heading for the party' s  front man at full speed sliding down a steep dune.

	Creatures: Vipers (2) EL3-

Snake, Medium Viper: Medium Animal; CR 1; HD 2d8; hp 9; AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 natural)

11-15	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  The sandy flat wasteland is blurred by 

the heat waves.  The ground is full of holes, about 1 hole every 20 ft in any

direction.  Out of four of the holes crawls a pony sized scorpion, stings glistening

with venom.


Creatures: (4) Monsterous scorpions EL7-
Monstrous Scorpion, Large: Large Vermin; CR 3; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, +7 natural)


16-20	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a immense desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Light patches of plant life become more

thick creating light debris in the half hard, half soft sand as you find a pool 

of water, an oasis!



The water of this oasis not only stops the non-lethal damage, but heals 1D3+1

	damage taken.


21-30 	DM reads:

	In a twinkle of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desolate tract, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  15 ft to 25 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the setting ahead.  A scattered trail of

what appears to be volcanic rock reveals 3 spiders, each strangely colored a

 swirling mix of orange, yellow, and grey.  Each of the three spiders stands on

their four back legs and hiss as black smoke exits from between their

fangs.


	Creatures: (5)flame spiders EL10-

Flame Spider, med vermin, CR5; HD 4d8+12 (38 hp); Init +3; SPD 20ft, 50ft climb; AC 19 (+3 dex, 

+6 natural)


31-35	DM reads:

	In a flare of white light, you find yourselves in a immeasurable mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.  Between two tall towers of stone, in the shade

of one of the rock faces is a woman, crying.  She wears a grey dress and a

red head cloth.  Her face is buried in her white gloved hands.


	The first character to approach her to try and help or find out what is the matter

	with her, experiences the following:

	"Oh, (sob), thank you for your caring!" Then in a more sinister voice she (or is it 

the snakes?) hisses, "Let me repay you for your kindness!"

	She lifts her face from her hands and looks directly into the PC's eyes and

	uses petrifying gaze (fort save DC 15 or turns to stone permanently).  On

	their initiative, four manticores swoop down and take lead positions and

	start their attack with 6 spikes each.  The medusa tries to use the cover of some

	of the towers to take a flanking position and create a little cross fire with her bow.

	If the PCs are wary and stand-offish, the medusa reveals herself and tries to use 

	her gaze (the PCs must be within 30 ft to be affected), but any attack signals her

	pet manticores to begin attack.

	Creatures: (1) Medusa, (4) Manticores EL12-
Medusa, Med female Monstrous humanoid, Adp5: CR 11; Size M (5 ft., 10 in. tall); HD 6d8+12 + 5d6+10; hp 77; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +3 Natural, ring of protection +4)
Manticore, Lg magical beast, CR5; HD 6d10+24 (57 hp); Init +2; SPD 30 ft, fly 50 ft; AC 17 (-1 size, +2 dex, +6 natural)

36-45	DM reads:

	In a flicker of white radiance, you find yourselves in a immense barren region,

 sand everywhere and the mainland nowhere in view.  Just tumble weeds and a few

scattered cacti are in view.  As you walk you see small patches of undergrowth.  Light 

 patches of plant life become more dense creating light rubble in the half hard, 

 half soft sand as you find a pool of water, an oasis!

The water of this oasis not only stops the non-lethal damage, but heals 1D3+1

	damage taken.


46-50	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.  From atop of two of these stone walls and one of

the mesas, three manticores swoop down on you, their daily victim!

Creature: Manticore (4) EL9-

Manticore, Lg magical beast, CR5; HD 6d10+24 (57 hp); Init +2; SPD 30 ft, fly 50 ft; AC 17 (-1 size, +2 dex, +6 natural)



51-60	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.   The rocky flat wasteland is blurred by 

the heat waves.  The ground is full of holes, about 1 hole every 30 ft in any

direction.  Out of six of the holes crawls a pony sized scorpion, stings glistening

with venom.

Creature: Monstrous scorpions (6) EL8-

Monstrous Scorpion, Large: Large Vermin; CR 3 HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, +7 natural)


61-69	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  15 ft to 25 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the landscape ahead.  The dunes are 

are to the party’s left and an uneven sandy plain full of hills and valleys to the

right.

Trap: Quicksand EL6-

	After players travel 80 ft any direction, they come to a spot of loose, soft

	sand that acts like quicksand.  Survival check DC 8 if character(s) are moving at

	a normal pace finds this patch of quicksand.  Running PCs will blunder in 1D2x5

	feet towards the center of the quicksand.  The quicksand patch is 20 ft in

	diameter.  To stay put but keep PC’s head above the surface is swim check 

	DC 10.  For the PCs caught to move 5 ft is in desired direction is a swim check 

	DC 15.  If either check is missed by 5 or more, player sinks beneath the surface

	and begins to drown (DMG pg. 304, Drowning; DMG pg.88 Quicksand)).


70	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  25 ft to 50 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the landscape ahead.  As you travel you

you see huge tracks that lead to holes and funnel shapes in the sand.  The

sand appears to be moving up and down in the distance.  The movement of 

the sand seems to be getting closer.  The ground rumbles slightly.

A huge sand worm bursts through the surface in search of its prey!

Creature: (1) Megapede EL- 
Megapede, Colossal Vermin, CR 20; HD 32d8+256 (400 hp); Init -2; SPD 80 ft, Burrow 20 ft; AC 18 
(-8 size, -2 dex, +18 natural)

 71-80	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

 and the mainland is in sight just 230 ft away.  Just tumble weeds and a few 

scattered cacti are in view.  As you walk you see small patches of shrubbery.

 The mainland is to the west of the party’s position.  You hear the beating of 

leathery wings from afar and 3 large, black, bat-like blots flying in towards you.

Creatures: (3) Wyverns EL9-
Wyvern: Huge Dragon sub type; CR 6; HD 7d12+14; hp 59; AC 18(-1 size, +1 dex, +8 natural)

81-85	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.   The rocky flat wasteland is blurred by 

the heat waves.  The ground is full of holes, about 1 hole every 30 ft in any

direction.  It is night.  A ghostly moan and a woman’s screams echo off

the stone walls.  Seemingly, out of nowhere appears an incorporeal being

with feminine features rushes in at you.

Creature: (1) Banshee EL
Banshee, undead (incorporeal), CR17; Size M; HD26D12 (169 hp); init +7; SPD: fly 80 feet (good); AC 16 
(+3 dex, +3 deflection);Wail: (night) 30 ft centered or 60 ft cone.  Kills up to 18 creatures. 
Fort save (DC 26).



86-95	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast flat grassy plain.  There is a 

large wall of hewn stone that stands roughly 80 ft tall and the portal you came

through is visible as a keystone archway portal (like the one you exited at the 

volcano).  There is writing on the wall to the right of the portal that says, "The

man who knows where this portal goes has left his home to find, He’s taken his

 bow to hunt his foe and is curious about what lies behind.  -K.S."

The PCs have exited in the far west side of the Cabayan labyrinth.


96-100	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you exit the portal into a dark area lit only by the light

of the portal behind you.  This portal is visible as an archway portal of familiar

design.  Your surroundings have all the makings of an underground cavern.

You hear sounds both far and near of water dripping, bones crunching, and

wild animal sounds.

	The PCs have exited to level 4 of the Great Wyrm's Egg in area 46 (Zazbeth's

	Cave).

Chapter 10

GREAT WYRM' S EGG ( ZAZBETH' S CAVE )

 AREA K - N 



A stone mesa located in the extreme east on the world map is home to a powerful

dragon.  Inside through the cave entrance there is a maze of hewn cave walls using the

stalactites and stalagmites present.  In the lower levels of the dungeon, the chambers are

not lit and are natural cave rock.  The descriptions that follow assume the PCs have a

source of light.



40. 

DM reads:

The foyer is well lit with braziers up against the walls. A square support beam splits

your path to the right and left only to meet again on the other side.  Your path then opens

up to a anteroom 35 ft by 30 ft with a torch on the west and east wall.  The ceiling is 

18 ft.


In the anteroom, is a concealed corridor hidden by Mirage Arcana in the north wall that 

leads to area 40a.  Search DC 20 finds it.



40a.

DM reads:

A 10 ft section of the wall disappears and you find yourself in a hallway 10 ft by 30 ft lit

by a torch on the left wall.  The hall opens up into a room, the left and right walls lined

with three torches on each side.  Two fountains gurgle with crystal clear water at the far

end of the room.  There is a stone door 20 ft in front of the fountain on the right, on 

the south wall.  The room itself is 30 ft by 100 ft with a 20 ft ceiling.  




The two fountains have different kinds of water pouring from them.  The one on the right

heals damage like a Cure Moderate Wounds potion, healing 2D8+3 damage.  If this water

is taken from the fountain and bottled for future use it will stagnate in 1D3 days.
Trap: Poisoned fountain EL7-
The fountain on the left spews out poisoned water that, if consumed, PC must make

a fortitude save DC18 or be poisoned by water that has been contaminated by Dark

Reaver Powder (initial damage 2D6 CON and secondary 1D6 CON + 1D6 STR).

The door to the right, in front of the right hand fountain is locked and trapped.

Open lock DC 30.  Break DC 28.  


Trap: Acid Fog EL7- 

The door is trapped so that if anything but the correct key is inserted into the 

keyhole to open the door, the trap is triggered.


Acid fog; CR7; magic device; touch trigger (keyhole); automatic reset; spell effect

(acid fog, 11th level wizard, 2D6/round acid for 11 rounds); search DC 31,

Disable device DC 31.


40b.

DM reads:

Through the door you enter a hallway that runs to the left and right leading

to corridors that both lead south. hallway is 5 ft wide and southward 

corridors are 10 ft wide.  The corridor floors have diagonal slits running from

wall to wall.

Trap: Scything blade floor trap EL2-

Scything blade floor trap: CR2 mechanical; location trigger (5 ft square before entering

corridors); timer reset (10 rounds); switch bypass (search DC 25); attack +8

melee (1D8/x3); search DC 21, disable device DC 20.


DM reads:

At the end of the corridor is a 10 ft wide hall that leads south and has a 

90 degree turn to your left.  At the end, in the south eastern corner, is 

a ladder coming up through the floor out a hole that is 5 ft in diameter.


The ladder leads to area L.

41.

DM reads:

There is a large formation of rock hewn to look made for that spot 30 ft by 15 ft.  There is 

a door at the west wall and in the southeastern corner area, there is a set of stairs on the 

east side of a support beam. The stone stairway leads down.  This room is 

roughly measured at 30 ft by 50 ft with a 20 ft ceiling.


The door to the west is locked and leads to 41a.  The open lock DC is 25.  The "large formation of rock"

in the middle of the room has four entrances leading to area 41b.  There is one secret door in each of the

two 30 ft sides and one open entrance hidden by Mirage Arcana on each of the two 15 ft sides.  The two 

doors slide to the side.  The search DC is 20 for all entrances. The stairway leads down to area L.

41a.

If PCs make little to no noise, orcs are flat footed and DM reads:


You successfully unlock and open the door.  When you enter the room, an orc looks up

from what he is doing, which appears to be starting a fire.  He makes a loud grunting

noise and shoves some dirty old rags around which move quickly on their own after that.

The noise in the room rises to a crescendo as orcs grab weapons and toss the rags they

were resting under to the side.  The first orc you saw has tossed down his flint and

grabbed his great axe.


If PCs make too much noise (orcs listen D20 +2 vs. PC’s move silently), DM reads:

You successfully unlock and open the door only to find angry orcs ready to do battle with

Whoever comes through the door. The noise in the room rises to a crescendo as orcs grab weapons

And charge the party.


 	There are three orc warriors that are easily seen and one orc

mage hiding around the corner to the north.

 Creature: (4) Orcs, (4) Orc mages EL-
Orc (Alternate), Med humanoid, War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 49; AC 20 (+4 Dex, +6 Splint Mail)
Orc Mage, Med Humanoid, War5/Sor5: CR 9; Size M (6 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 5d8+5 + 5d4+5; hp 42; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 19 (+4 Dex, +5 Ring of Protection); Possessions: 1d6x10 sp, 4 flasks of Alchemists fire, 4 Acid flasks, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (2d8+3).  Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/4): 0th -- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Resistance. 1st -- Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Spider Climb. 2nd -- See Invisibility, Web.

After the battle, DM reads:

All orcs present lay gravely wounded or dead at your feet.  The room is roughly 40 ft

by 20 ft and the ceiling 15 ft.  There is an open chest in the south west corner, and

around the corner to the north is a corridor with 2 cages, housing livestock.  In the

cages are 4 goats and a manger full of hay.


If the PCs search the chest ( DC 8), they find dirty rags, 5sp, 2 cp, and a flask of oil

fuel.



41b.

DM reads:

The room is quite sparse with the main feature being a chest in the middle of the floor.

This room is roughly the same size as its outer dimensions.


The chest in the middle of the floor is locked.  Open lock DC is 40.

Chest contents:

- 10 gold, 20 sp, 25 cp, wand of magic missile (3rd level caster, 4 charges), 2 portable 

  holes.

AREA L



The descriptions start with area 42 as if the PCs went down the stairs from area 41.  There 

is another way to reach this level of the dungeon from a ladder in area 42d.  The majority

of this level is lit by torches on the wall.


42.

DM reads:

The room is well lit.  Six torches are mounted to three of the walls; two on the north wall,

two on the east wall, and two on the south wall.  Four stone formations hewn into square

shapes may have been made that way to split the 115 ft by 45 ft room into cubicles.  

These formations run from floor to ceiling 18 ft high.


If the PCs make too much noise or investigate the west end of this room they encounter

seven ogres and one ogre mage.


Creatures: (2)Ogre Mages, (2) Ogre Brb, (4) Ogres EL12-
Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 
Improved initiative); Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7): 0th -- Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Read Magic. 
1st - Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield.
Ogre, Lg giant, Bbn4: CR 7; HD 4d8+12 + 4d12+12; hp 81; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 22 (+3 Dex, -1 Size, 
+5 Natural, +5 Chain mail)
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, -1 dex, +3 hide, +5 natural)

There are 8 secret doors in this room, two in each of the four walls leading to areas

42a, 42b, 42c, 42d and 42e.  The search DCs for each is 20 to find them.  All secret

doors are down sliding and close in 1D3 rounds.


42a.

DM reads:

You enter a passageway barely furnished with any finery.  The passage leads west and is

5 ft to 10 ft wide at any given time and has an 18 ft ceiling.  This hall is not lit.  




There is an Illusory wall hiding a path to the south on the southern wall.

Search DC 20.  Illusory wall path leads to area 42e.


When PCs reach the end of the hall DM reads:


You see that this path dead ends or rather it loops around and sends you

back the way you came.


If entering from 42e, DM reads:

You enter an intersecting hallway that runs east and west and is 5 ft to 10 ft wide

at any given moment.  The hallway is not pre-lit by torches or any other light source.

To the west, you may see a support pylon that appears to create a loop and to the

East, an almost immediate 90 degree left turn into a meandering passageway. 


There is a Illusory wall hiding a path to the south on the southern wall.

Search DC 20.  Illusory wall path leads to area 42e.


When PCs reach the end of the hall DM reads:

You see that this path dead ends or rather it loops around and sends you

back the way you came.


42b.


DM reads:

You find a sparse and winding hall that ranges in width from 5 ft to 10 ft wide.


DM reads the following when the PCs reach the other end of the hall:

The hall has a loop roughly 45 ft from where you entered the hallway.  This hall way

ends suddenly after walking at least 130 ft through the winding passage.


At each end of the hall is a secret door that leads to or from area 42.


42c.


DM reads:

You find a sparse and winding hall leading west (or east if coming from area 42e) that

ranges in width from 5 ft to 10 ft wide.  Graffiti in orcish curses line the walls of this passage.


DM reads the following when the PCs reach the other end of the hall:


The hall has a loop roughly 45 ft from where you entered the hallway.  This passage way

ends suddenly after walking at least 90 ft through the winding passage.


At the ends of this hall is a secret door leading to area 42 and an illusory wall leading to 42e.


42d.

DM reads:

You find a bare and snaking passage leading east (or south/south west if coming from northern

secret door leading to same corridor) that ranges in width from 5 ft to 10 ft wide. The ceiling is 

20 ft high.  Graffiti in orcish curses line the walls of this passage. Also, writings in draconic mark

the walls about 40 ft from your point of entry.  A loop is formed by a pylon in the corner of the

            	 passage and in the Southeast corner there are two ladders.  One ladder leads up and one leads

down into a hole in the ground.


The ladder going up leads to the first level of this dungeon in area 40b.  The ladder leading

Downward goes to the third level in area 43.


The following writings are found on the wall 10 ft before the trap marks on the map.

Any PC that has draconic as one of their languages can read the warnings on the wall:


“Warning too all who trespass: Danger is directly, right under your nose!”  (If party uses southern

secret door).
OR
“Warning to all that trespass: Left is not right towards your continued life!” (If party uses north 

Eastern secret door).


Trap: Death blade wall scythe EL8-

Death blade wall scythe: CR8 Mechanical; touch trigger; manual reset; Attack +16 melee (2D4+8 plus

Poison, scythe); poison (death blade, DC 20 fort resists, 1D6 CON/ 2D6 CON); Search DC 24;

Disable device DC 19.


The 5 ft squares before the trap markers and after the draconic warnings are the trigger for the 

trap.  The trap is reset by touching the 5 ft square touch triggers again.

42e. 

The two secret doors both lead to area 42.  There is an illusory wall (search DC 20)

to the north.

DM reads:

The hall way is 5 ft wide at any given spot with a 18 ft ceiling.  You can see straight across

and notice there are two intersecting corridors running east to west.




Trap: Fire ball trap EL5-

Fire ball trap: CR 5; Magical device; location trigger; automatic reset; spell effect ( fire ball, 

10th level wizard, 10D6 fire, REF save DC 16 for ½ damage); Search DC 29; Disable

device DC 29.

 The marked spot for the trap is the trigger.



AREA - M



This level of the dungeon is unlit.  There are Three exits in this dungeon to be aware of:

a ladder leading up to area 42d, ladder leading down from 43b to 44 in level M, and a slippery

pit trap that leads down also to area 44 on level M.


43.

DM reads:

You dismount the ladder in the corner of a lower level of the caverns in which you are exploring

to find ornate walls leading to the east and south.  This level is unlit by any other source but

                what you carry with you.  The east passage can be gauged roughly at 200 ft long and 10 ft

wide.  The south passage can be roughly estimated to be 80 ft long and 5 ft wide.  Both 

passages have a 15 ft rough cavernous rock ceiling.


35 ft past the corner going south, is a trapped secret door.  The search DC is 20 to find the door.

Break DC is 29.  The door is upward sliding to open.

Trap: Crushing stone door EL6-

Crushing stone door: CR6; mechanical; location trigger; automatic reset; door slams down (12d6 crush);

Switch bypass (search DC 25); Multiple targets (any target in 10ft by 5ft area under door);

Never miss; onset delay (1 round); search DC 20; disable device DC 22.

Trap is triggered by opening door.  One hidden switch (10 ft to the right of the door) opens the

secret door, and a second hidden switch bypasses the trap (10 ft to the left of the door).

Search check DC 25 required in finding each switch.

South corridor-

DM reads:

A 10 ft wide unlit corridor leads east.  The walls are rougher than hewn stone but

smoother than natural cave rock.  You see what appears to be a left turn or 

indention to the left up ahead.  The  corridor is roughly 200 ft in distance.


Fountain-

The water of this fountain heals 2D8+3 damage just as a cure moderate wounds potion.

If water is stored, water will stagnate in 1D3 days and loses its healing abilities.


DM reads:

To your left, in a 10 ft by 25 ft recess in the wall, is a fountain full of crystal clear water.

The water gurgles up from the middle.  Water overflows from the fountain and trickles

down the left side, in the corner of the hall, down to the hall’s end.  You hear water

trickling and splashing down the hall in the distance. As you walk further east down

this corridor, the ground grades down 1 ft every 5 ft past the fountain.




At the end of the hall is a pit trap.  A hole that drains cave moisture and the fountain water

out of this level.  A dangerous area surrounds the pit.  Slippery algae lines the rim which 

makes the ground slick.  A balance check DC 15 is required or PC falls down the hole.


Trap: Yellow mold, spiked pit trap EL 7-

Spiked pit trap: CR4; mechanical; location trigger (slick algae); automatic reset; DC 20 REF save avoids, 

Balance check DC 15 or PC falls; 50 ft deep (5D6, fall); pit spikes (ATT + 10 melee, 1D4 spikes per

target for 1D4+5 damage each); Yellow mold: CR6;(Fort save DC 15 for all targets within 10ft of mold burst 
or take 1d6 con damage.   Fort save DC 15 required 1 min later even if 1st save succeeded or take 2d6 con 
damage) search DC 20; Disable device DC 20.

This pit leads to area 44a of level n. 


43a.

DM reads:

You find yourself in a small anteroom 10 ft by 15 ft.  A stone door to the next room is in the east

Wall.


This door is free but slides to the side (left).   A strength check DC 10 is needed to open this door.


43b.

This area of the dungeon has four separate listings as follows: north hall, south hall, east corridor,

west corridor.

West corridor-

DM reads:

You are in the middle of a passage that leads roughly 22 ft north and 23 ft south in travel

distance.  The corridor is 10 ft wide and has an 18 ft ceiling. To the north and south is support 

 beams that create loops in the corners of the halls.

North hall -

DM reads:

You see a 5 ft (at times 10 ft) winding hall way.  Very little in the way of finery but the hall

littered with the remains of creatures or people who rested here before you.  The litter ranges

from scraps of paper or decaying food to a heap of diverse rubbish.

Using the DMG, ask PCs to make periodic search checks in the 10 ft areas of this section of hall.

10% chance PCs find a magic item and 25% chance PCs find a mundane (non-magical) item.

Then roll percentile dice to come up with item on tables in the DMG (pg. 66, 216-251).  Roll

on minor column only.


South hall-

Have PCs roll listen checks DC 10.  If any PCs succeed, they hear the sounds of a group 

Approaching from the eastern end of the hall.  If no one hears the creatures approach,

the PCs are flatfooted.


DM reads:

A marching group of orcs block your path.   They ready themselves for battle.

One of the orcs speaks in common, “Mistress orders.  Kill trespassers!”     


Creature: (6) Orcs EL-

Orc (Alternate), Med humanoid, War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 49; AC 20 (+4 Dex, +6 Splint Mail)
There are two illusory walls in this hall.  The first is on the left 10ft into the hall (hides a locked

Treasure chest; Open lock DC 25).

Treasure - 5D4 gp, 4D4 sp, and a +2 dagger.

The second illusory wall, 95 ft down the hall on the left, leads to area 43c.


115 ft down the hall DM reads:

You see an indention to the right.  A 15 ft. section of wall conceals a small space behind.

You hear a squeaking and something rummaging through trash.  The unmistakable smell

of old, decaying refuse meets your nose.

If the PCs disturb the dire rats on the other side of the wall, they will defend their rights to 

their lavish find.


creature: Dire rats (5) EL5 -

Dire rat, small animal, CR 1; HD 3d8+3 (13 hp); init +3 (dex); SPD 40ft, climb 20ft; AC 15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural)

Treasure- Search DC 10 to find:

Backpack (contents: 3 candles, 2 daggers, 1 rusty short sword, 1 flask, flint and tender,

                   and edible trail rations)



East corridor-

DM reads:

You find a hallway that leads at least 40 ft either north or south, depending on which end 

of the hall you are on.  The hall is litter sparsely with dust and trash of diverse types.

A strange wind blows up from a staircase in the southern end of the corridor. The 

staircase leads downward.  The sound of splashing water is carried on the wind. 


The stairs that are mentioned above lead to area 44 of level N. 


43c.

DM reads:

As you pass through the false wall, you find yourself in a hidden chamber 10 ft wide.

There is an immediate left turn that leads to a long and narrow hall that is just 5 ft 

wide.  The left and right wall are scored in orcish graffiti down through the passage

ending in pictograms of red dragons on both the left and right walls.  There appear 

to be at least two chests, maybe three, towards the end of the hall. 





Trap: (3) Burning Hands EL9-


All three traps are the same; maximized burning hands.  The flame comes from the

pictograms of red dragons when within its proximity.  All three chests are in the middle

of two dragon pictograms.


Maximized burning hands trap: CR 6  magic device; proximity trigger (dragon pictograms);

Automatic reset; spell effect (maximized burning hands, 5th level wizard, 5D4 (20 MAX)

fire, REF save DC 13 half damage); search DC 26; disable device 26.

Chest 1- Coin: 323 gold coins (323 gp), scroll (caster level 3 on all spells): arcane (325 gp),

                 Fox's Cunning, Shroud of Undeath, Flame Bolt  
Chest 2- coin: 311 gold coins
Chest 3- 362 gp, grossularite (colorless to faint green garnets) (73 gp), obsidian (9 gp),2 Potions of ghoul touch 
(300 gp each).

AREA - M
44.
This is the final level of the dungeon.  Zazbeth is in area 46b waiting on her tribute or prey.
PCs need to make a spot check before exiting the stairway DC 13 or be flatfooted
against two cloaker lords.  

DM reads:
As you exit the stairway, you see a natural cavernous setting, dark, moist, and sounds
All around.  Water splashes down somewhere to the south.
If the PCs don’t spot the cloaker lords DM reads:
You also hear disturbing moaning sounds from above.
PCs must make a FORT save DC 16 or be nauseated for 1D4+1 rounds.
One of the cloaker lords emit a moan directed at the highest level mage (FORT save
DC 16 or be affected as by a Hold Monster spell).
Creature:  (1)Cloaker lord, (4) Cloakers  EL -
Cloaker lord, Hg Aberration, CR 7; HD 9d8+45 (85 hp); Init +5 (+1 dex, +4 Improved initiative);SPD 10ft, fly 50ft; AC 17 (+1 dex, *natural, -2 size)
Cloaker, Lg Aberration, CR 5; HD 6d8+18 (45 hp); init +7 (+3 dex, +4 improved initiative); SPD 10ft, fly 40ft; AC 19 
(-1 size, +3 dex, +7 natural)
Search DC 15 finds: large  steel  shield  +1  (1,170  gp), potion  of  cure  light  wounds  (50  gp),
potion  of  invisibility  (300  gp), club  +1  (2,300  gp), and decayed flesh and bones of 4 humanoids.
44a.
DM reads:
You see a small chamber 26 ft by 20 ft with a 20 ft ceiling.  Water pours down in an almost
perfect circle around an out cropping of mold covered topaz colored stalagmites.  In between
the spikes are the bones and remains of at least three humanoids for there are three skulls
visible.  A short sword, a gold ring, an amulet, and at least 20 gp and 40 silver are noticeable within
the stalagmite area. There is nothing special about the sword, ring or the amulet.  An appraise check
DC 15 will find each are worth no more than 50 gp a piece.


Trap: yellow mold EL 6-
This area is where fallen PCs from the pit trap in area 43 will be found.  There is yellow mold
covering the stalagmites in this area.  PCs that fell in the pit trap must make Fort save DC 15.
Yellow mold- 10 square ft of mold; location trigger (stalagmites); Fort save DC 15 (all targets
Within 10 ft of burst) or take 1D6 CON damage, second save one minute later (first one 
succeeded or not) FORT save DC 15 or take 2D6 CON damage.

45. Chamber-
DM reads:
You are in a chamber of this cave that measures roughly 20 ft by 25 ft.  The ceiling is
about 20 ft high.  You see a column to the north of the chamber that splits the path
into two corridors.

Left corridor-
DM reads:
A path leads around the corner.  You hear a wild growling coming from up ahead.
A spot check DC 10 is needed to see a demon sentinel waiting to attack and/or run
to sound the alarm to his comrades in the south of the cavern.


Creature: (1) Abishai, Red EL8-
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21
Right corridor-
DM reads:
A very thin path leads south. The pathway is barely 5 ft wide.  The corridor winds right  
then left.  A chamber opens up to the south and a path leads off to the north east.
47.
DM reads:
In a dark corner to the south of the cavern, a chamber opens up and reveals five red
demons, draconic in appearance and ready for battle.                 

Creature:  (5) Abishai, red (baatezu) EL13-
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21

These demons should travel north east to area 46 if warned by the abishai in area 45
In order to bottle neck the party into the tight entrance of area 46.  These Baatezus
are guards for Zazbeth and her most trusted minions.

46.
DM reads:
You stand at the entrance of a large cavernous room 40 ft by 30 ft and an elevated 
ceiling 25 ft high.  A huge column joins the ceiling to the floor in the north east of
this room creating a circular path.  To the south is a door plug made of mud wattle.
You hear a growling voice coming from the eastern side of the room but can’t
make out the source.  The voice says, “By the twiddling of my thumbs, something
delicious this way comes.  By the twitching of my tail, come trespassers, welcome 
to hell”.

Northern loop-
DM reads:
You happen upon two scrawny looking teens, one male and one female.  The 
female notices you and pulls back to give you view of her male companion.
She addresses the party in a hushed voice, “Please, can any of you help my
brother?  He injured himself badly and is unconscious.  Please help.”
From a distance he has no visible injuries.
This is a ploy to catch the PCs off guard. The two are actually wererats trying to 
lure a meal.  If a PC gets close enough to examine the male, that PC witnesses the change
to animal form close up.  The female changes at the same time.


Creature: Male and female wererats (2) EL11-
Male or female human Com10: CR 9; Size M (5 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 10d4+30; hp 51; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; 
AC 12 (+2 Dex)
OR
Animal form, hybrid Rat humanoid, CR 9; HD 10d4+30; hp 51;Init +3; SPD 30 ft; AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 natural)

Portal-
DM reads:
You see in the northern most area of the loop of cavernous stone, a portal of 
Familiar design.  A keystone archway has been built into the wall and a magic
gate illuminates from within the confines of stone.
Trap -
This trap is camouflaged with an illusory wall on the floor.
Magically camouflaged spiked pit trap- magical; location trigger; automatic reset; spell 
effect (illusory wall, 10 level sorcerer); REF save DC 20 to avoid; 100 ft deep (10D6, fall);
pit spikes (ATT +10 melee, 1D4 spikes per target for 1D4+5 each);
search DC 27; disable device DC 18.
46a.
The mud door is secured from the other side.  To enter area 46a a strength check DC 18 is needed
to pull open the door. 
DM reads:
The door opens up to a narrow path 5ft wide and leads 30 ft around a mildly curved bend.
A spot check DC 15 is needed or be flat footed against a cloaker lord and a cloaker.
Creature: Cloaker lord (1) and Cloaker (1) EL -
Cloaker lord, Hg Aberration, CR 7; HD 9d8+45 (85 hp); Init +5 (+1 dex, +4 Improved initiative);SPD 10ft, fly 50ft; 
AC 17 (+1 dex, *natural, -2 size)
Cloaker, Lg Aberration, CR 5; HD 6d8+18 (45 hp); init +7 (+3 dex, +4 improved initiative); SPD 10ft, fly 40ft; AC 19 
(-1 size, +3 dex, +7 natural)
Treasure: 2 large  steel  shields  +1  (1,170  gp), large  wooden  shield  +1  (1,157  gp),
studded  leather  armor  +1  (1,175  gp),  greataxe  +2  (8,320  gp) sheds  light  in  a  20 ft
                radius  (as  a  torch), Bloodied  Onyx  (500  gp), 583 gp.  The treasure is what is left of the cloakers 
last victims.

46b.
The entrance to this area is hidden by an illusory wall.  The wall reaches north and south 20 ft across.
A search DC finds the wall.  On the other side the PCs will meet Zazbeth the red dragon.
DM reads:
You pass through a wall that isn’t really there and step into a large dimly lit chamber
roughly 60 ft by 90 ft.  You feel a dull heat from above.  You notice the ceiling grades
steeply upwards about 100 ft.  A tiered column in the north east corner reaches up to
the limits of the roof and on one of the ledges, 80 ft above you, sits a red dragon,
glaring menacingly at the party.  The dragon addresses you in a calm but sinister
voice, “Your trespass is unimportant but I warn you that if one item of my impressive
collection is stolen, I will repay the deed by destroying another city and the deaths
will begin with your insignificant band of comrades.  I can surely bide my time and wait 
for this realm to kill you.  Why waste my time?  You will definitely perish if you oppose my
master.  Oh, as my due tribute, you can leave your weapons and precious valuables here
or I will set ablaze your bodies and leave you as cinders where you stand.”
She chuckles in a wicked way as if she heard a good joke then eyes the party hungrily
and says, “That sounds too good to pass up!”

At this point Zazbeth uses her breath weapon.  WILL save DC 24 or if failed PCs are shaken.
If Zazbeth is losing the fight she will fly down and take human form to escape through an exit on
The eastern wall to the right of the corner column.  This exit leads to the desert.
Creature: Zazbeth, Red Dragon, EL16-
Zazbeth, Adult fiendish red dragon: CR 16; Huge Dragon (Fire); HD 23d12+115; hp 264; Init +4; Spd 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor); AC 29 (-2 size, +21 natural)
Dragon horde:
200 pp, 500 gp, 3000 sp, 2000 cp, potion  of  aid  (300  gp), potion  of  cat's  grace  (300  gp),
potion  of  charisma  (300  gp), ring  of  minor  elemental  resistance  (ice)  (16,000  gp),
ring  of  protection  +1  (2,000  gp), arcane scroll  (375  gp)- Hold  Person (caster level 5),
wand of Lightning  Bolt  (caster level 5, 47  charges)  (10,575  gp).

Chapter 11
CORDYAN
AREA - O

Cordyan is less like a city and more like a military base.  There are four buildings destroyed beyond
recognition.  The buildings used to be two barracks, one mess hall, and one basic exchange.
The afore mentioned buildings are listed in order of appearance from left to right.

48.
DM reads:
As you enter the thorp sized dwelling, you step past and around the door which is
hanging on just barely by one of its rusty hinges.  Four large heaps of rubble and
still smoking cinders are all that is left of the buildings that once was.  Scorched
to black skeletons litter the ground along with burnt, melted, or broken weapons.
One thing is certain; they went out with their boots on!  The complex is 100 ft
by 150 ft and open to the sky.  There are a set of huge foot prints left by some
kind of reptilian creature and a flattened humanoid body in the imprint.

As the party makes its way to the back of the military complex, the DM reads:

This place was reduced to scorched craters and crumbling walls.  In the north east
corner of the complex, a portal of familiar design stands close to piece of crumbled
wall.

The following takes place only if it is night:

 You begin to hear the sounds of battle and spectral beings begin to appear.
They seem to be reenacting the battle that took place here but they are aiming at
you!  Shouts can be heard, "To arms, to arms, we're under attack!"

Creature: Spectral Archers (11) EL-
Spectral Archers, Med undead, (Incorporeal); CR 8; HD 7d12 (45 hp); AC 15 (+3 dex, +2 deflection)
Five archers show up first round and then two more each round after one has
                been "killed" or turned.
Treasure: DM should roll spot checks for PCs to see if they discover the following:
DC                ITEM(S)
10	Gold plated, scorched hip bone of a victim
12	                 1D4 gp
13	                 Coin pouch w/ 1D6 silver and 1 diamond (20 gp)
14	                 Ring of armor +2 (still on finger bone of a skeleton)
15	                 Ring of armor +3 (half buried in ashes)
25                   portable hole w/ locked chest inside (buried under a pile of rubble)  
                       (Open lock DC 30) inside chest is a bow of brilliant energy.
48a.
Left staircase-
DM reads:
An intact set of steps lead up to a watch tower.  The pathway then turns 90 degrees to
the right onto a cat walk meant for the archers that lived here. The cat walk is 5 ft
wide and 150 ft long.
Right staircase-
DM reads:
                A near crumbled set of steps lead up to a watch tower.  The pathway then turns 90 degrees to
the left onto a cat walk meant for the archers that lived in and guarded the complex. The cat walk
is 5 ft wide and would be 150 ft long if not for the 20 ft gap of wall that has collapsed about halfway
down the path.



Chapter 12
WOLVERTAIN CAVERNS
AREA P

Wolvertain’s cave is lit on the first level and unlit for the last three.  The main quest here is to 
retrieve the three Arrows of Dragon Slaying created by Kelvin Shursite.  
51.
DM reads:
A tiled look has been cut into the cavern floor.  You find yourselves in a foyer 20 ft by 30 ft.
Light from torches mounted to walls comes down two 10 ft wide corridors to the left and
right.
51a.
Beyond an Illusory wall, requiring a search check DC 20 to find, DM reads: 
 An unlit, winding path leads to a pile of rubbish that is arranged in a way
like someone had once camped here.  The skeleton and backpack are also
clues to this.  There is a scorch mark in the middle of the room.  You hear a
loud screeching and the rubbish along the northern wall begins to rustle about.

Creature: Dire rats (4) EL4 -

Dire rat, small animal, CR 1; HD 3d8+3 (13 hp); init +3 (dex); SPD 40ft, climb 20ft; AC 15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural)
Treasure- Search DC 20 to find:

Backpack (contents: 3 candles, 2 daggers, 1 rusty short sword, 1 flask, flint and tender,

and edible trail rations), 20 sp, silver javelin +1.

The backpack is a wondrous item known as a Heward’s handy haversack.

52.
DM reads:
A 10 ft wide path lit with staggered torches mounted to the wall leads east.  The path
then opens up into a chamber 30 ft by 35ft with a 15 ft ceiling.  The chamber is lit with
four torches; two on the north wall and two on the south wall.  An unlit path leads on
further east.  Also on the north and south walls of the chamber are tapestries, blue in
color and draconic in design.  These wall hangings are hung like curtains on a rod
mounted to the wall and brass rings holding the tapestries.
Secret door-
The door is concealed behind the tapestry on the south wall.  The door slides to the left
when curtain is drawn back to the right (the tapestry is the switch).  Search DC 20 for the 
door.  Search DC 25 for the switch.
Trap- Wall scythe trap EL-
The trap is in the unlit 10 ft wide corridor to the east.  The tapestry on the north wall is the 
switch to bypass the trap safely.  The curtain must be drawn back to the right.

(5) Wall scythe trap-mechanical; location trigger (either 5 ft square before 1st  trap marker);
automatic reset; hidden switch bypass (search DC 25); ATT +20 melee (2D4+8/x4, scythe);
Search DC 21; Disable device DC 18.

52a.
The following assumes that the PCs are entering this area from area 52 or 53.  If PCs are entering
from area 54, rephrase to fit. 
DM reads:
As you enter a small room about 10 ft by 20 ft, you disturb the meal of several dire rats, the half
devoured corpse of a humanoid.  They charge the party to defend their territory and food.
Creature: Dire rats (4) EL4 -


Dire rat, small animal, CR 1; HD 3d8+3 (13 hp); init +3 (dex); SPD 40ft, climb 20ft; AC 15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural)
Treasure- Search DC 20 to find:

Backpack (contents: 3 candles, 2 daggers, 1 rusty short sword), 5 cp, 5 sp.
The sounds of battle bring ogres two rounds later, armed and ready for battle.  The ogres
were sleeping in the other room to the east and were roused and alarmed by the rat’s
screeching sounds.
Creature: (2) Ogre mages and (4) Ogres EL-


Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, 

+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Natural, +2 Ring of protection)
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, -1 dex, +3 hide, +5 natural)

These ogres each have 10D4 sp in their coin pouches.  Search (DC 15) to find each ring of protection.
Search (DC 15) to find a chest key on each of the ogre mages.
                Ogre’s chamber-
DM reads:
In the middle of the larger chamber, a stair case leads downward into darkness.  
Two chests sit in the two west wall corners.  The room is a perfectly square 35 ft
by 35 ft. with a 17 ft ceiling.
An illusory wall leads to area 54 and a door (not secret on this side) leads to area 53
in the smaller chamber on the south wall. 
Treasure chest 1- 5 small sapphire dragon statues (275 gp each).  Open lock DC 20 or use key. 

Treasure chest 2- mithral shield +1 of minor elemental resistance (Res 10, acid), 20 gp.  Chest 2 is trapped.
Trap- Lightning bolt trap (chest) EL6-
Lightning Bolt trap: CR6; magic device; touch trigger; automatic reset; spell effect (lightning bolt, 10th level 
wizard, 10D6 electricity, REF save DC 14 half damage); search DC 28; disable device DC28.

53.
DM reads:
A 10 ft wide path lit with staggered torches mounted to the wall leads east.  The path
then opens up into a chamber 25 ft by 35ft with a 17 ft ceiling.  The chamber is lit with
four torches; two on the north wall and two on the south wall.  An unlit path leads on
further east.  Also on the north wall of the chamber is a tapestry, blue in color .  These wall
hangings are hung like curtains on a rod mounted to the wall and brass rings holding the tapestries. 
The one displayed here depicts a man firing three arrows into the sky and lightning striking the arrows.
Secret door-
The door is concealed behind the tapestry on the north wall.  The door slides to the left
when the torch to the right of the wall hanging is removed.  Search DC 20 for the 
door.  Search DC 25 for the switch.

                54.
DM reads:
You have exited a 10 ft wide corridor leading north and south into an unlit chamber that is 
30 ft by 35 ft.  Refuse litters the stone tile floor and ogre curses line the west wall while
small colored pictograms of chromatic dragons create a mosaic portrait of the Dark One on 
the east wall.
An illusory wall leads to area 52a from the west wall into the ogre’s chamber.

AREA - Q
55.
DM reads:
As you exit the staircase, you find yourself in an unlit 25 ft by 55 ft room.  The floor is littered
with the remains of creatures that became the meals for resting adventurers or other humanoids.
Grizzly trophies of bones, skulls, and untreated skins are all that were left behind.  A weak air
current blows from the east, creating a moaning whistle from a 10 ft wide corridor in the east wall.
Search check DC 15 finds an illusory wall at the end of the corridor. 
56.
DM reads:
The illusory wall gives way to what appears to be a treasure or storage room of some kind.  Scattered 
about are seven wooden chests in the large 50 ft by 95 ft chamber.  The walls are detailed in script and
art showing the worship or praise of a dragon god.  The dragon god depicted in the stone etchings 
depict a five headed dragon with the center largest head emitting a massive lightning bolt from its
single horn and from its draconic maw.
If a PC uses the decipher script skill (DC 13), there are three phrases repeated over and over throughout
the room.  The phrases are, “Show me favor and fortune, Oh Dark One, over my draconic kin!”
“Praise be to the Dark One who has given our master his gift of power!” and, “I pray of you, Dark One,
to bless me with the clout to vanquish your enemies so that I might gain your favor!”
Of the seven chests, all but one is protected by a deadly arrow trap.  The arrows come
from the trap marks on the map of this room.
Trap- Black lotus poisoned arrow trap EL9-
Poison arrow trap: CR 9 Mechanical; touch trigger; automatic reset; hidden lock bypass (Search 
DC 25, open lock DC 30); ATT +10 ranged (1D6/x3 plus poison, arrow); poison (black lotus
extract, fort save DC 20 or 3D6 con primary, 3D6 secondary); search DC 20; disable device
DC 20.
When a locked chest is opened or a open lock check fails on a chest covered by a trap, an arrow
is fired.
Treasure in order from door:
Chest 1- 20 gp, 80 sp, 100 cp, ring of time stop (3 charges/day, ring is etched with a picture of an hourglass
with three small diamonds at the top.  Each time the ring is used a diamond relocates itself to the bottom and
becomes a small black onyx.  The stones turn back into diamonds in 24 hours)  
Chest 2- 500 gp
Chest 3- +2 dragon slayer (+2 long sword of greater dragon slaying, fort save DC 20 on a critical hit or dragon dies); 
                DM reads: The sword’s scabbard changes colors from red, to black, to white, to green, to blue, and back to red 
repeatedly. The handle is ebony and dragon shaped and has five dragons etched into a round hand guard.
Chest 4- ring of minor elemental resistance (Res 10, cold), 4 potions of cure serious wounds (3D8+10),20 gp.
Chest 5- Bracers of armor +3, 2 potions of cure light wounds (1D8+3).
Chest 6- a pair of friend shield rings.
Chest 7- five diamonds (worth a total of 10,000 gp), two rubies (400 gp each), Quartz crystal Powder (spell craft
               check (DC 20) to recognize as a spell component for the Wall of Force spell).
Secret door- 
There is a secret door at in the east wall of this room, requiring a search DC 20 to find and
a strength check DC 18 to open.  The door leads to area 56a.


56a.
DM reads:
You find yourself in a 10 ft wide corridor that leads to a 20 ft by 50 ft room.  In the middle 
Of the room is a staircase that leads downward.  The room is unlit and sparsely furnished
or decorated.

AREA - R 

57.
DM reads:
You’re in a small recess of which the staircase behind you takes up more than half of.
The area is unlit and the walking space is roughly 15 ft by 20 ft.  The walls are cave rock
A small 5 ft path lead off to the east.
58.
DM reads:
The path leads you to a larger chamber of the cave about 45 ft by 45 ft with an immense 
ceiling reaching up in excess of 35 ft high.  Paths lead to the east and north east.  Light
is reflected off the glistening moist cavern walls of the north east passageway.

Around the end of the north east passage a carrion crawler awaits its meal.
As the PCs near this area the DM reads:
You smell the stink of rotten meat which now fills the area.
Creature:  (1)Carrion Crawler EL4-
Carrion Crawler, Lg aberration, CR 4; HD 3d8+6 (19 hp); init +2; SPD 30ft, climb 15ft; AC 17 (-1 size, +2 dex, 
+6 natural)
59.
Basically a cavernous intersection.  DM reads:
There are two passages; one to the north and one to the south west.  Both paths are unlit.
60.
DM reads:
A pathway leads off to the east as the way to the west dead ends.  A door made of  mud
wattle plugs a passage or chamber to the south.

A strength check DC 18 is needed to pull open the door.
60a.
The 30 ft by 40 ft chamber is the home of an encampment of ogres.  When the door is pulled

open, the ogres will be ready to fight.  They attack at the first sight of intruders.  The room
is sparsely furnished with two tables located in the north west and south west corners of the 
room, 9 bedding pads lined up against the walls and two chests under the tables.  There are
also 8 crudely made wooden stools, 4 at each table.  The chest under the south west corner
table is trapped.    


Creature: (2) Ogre mages and (7) Ogre barbarians EL15-
Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, 
+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Natura, +2 Ring of protectionl)
Ogre, Lg giant, Bbn4: CR 7; HD 4d8+12 + 4d12+12; hp 81; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 22 (+3 Dex, -1 Size, 
+5 Natural, +5 Chain mail)

These ogres all have 10D4 sp in their coin pouches.  Search check (DC 15) to find each ring of
protection on the ogre mages.
Treasure chest 1- 5 small sapphire dragon statues (275 gp each).  Open lock DC 20 or use key.

Treasure chest 2-  mithral shield +1 of minor elemental resistance (10, acid), 20 gp.  Chest 2 is trapped.
Trap-Lightning bolt trap EL6-
Lightning bolt trap: CR6; magic device; touch trigger; automatic reset; spell effect (lightning bolt,
10th level wizard, 10D6 electricity, REF save DC 14 half damage); search DC 28; disable
device DC28.
61.
DM reads:
The15 ft wide passageway is dimly lit and leads north and south.  The cavernous
walls drip with moisture.  Wild sounds echo up ahead from the north end of
the path.
62.
DM reads:
This area is well lit, showing a pathway to the west and to the south.  Feral sounds echo
up from a staircase that leads downward further into the bowels of this dungeon.

 AREA - S

63.
DM reads:
This 35 ft by 35 ft chamber is unlit.  Demonic sounds echo throughout this area apparently 
coming somewhere from an easterly direction.
 64.
DM reads:
In a 20 ft by 30 ft chamber of this dungeon a demonic (or is it draconic) creature has prepared
Itself for battle and yells out what sounds like a warning in a strange dialect.
If any PCs have draconic for a language, they understand that what was said was, “We have
hunters in our midst.  Prepare yourselves!”
Creature: (1)Abishai, blue (baatezu) EL8 -
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21
65.
As PCs exit area 63, two abishias lie in wait for intruders.  PCs are require to make spot checks
DC 14 or be flatfooted when battle begins.
Creature: (2) Abishai, blue (baatezu) EL10-
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21

66.
DM reads:
This 50 ft by 35 ft chamber is unlit.  Demonic sounds echo throughout this area apparently 
coming somewhere from an unknown direction.

Detect magic or a search check DC 25 (rogue only), finds a cavernous wall created by
mirage arcana (the east wall).  To bring down the effect of the spell, the wall must be struck
or a dispel magic spell must be cast.
67.
DM reads:
You enter a huge 65 ft by 55 ft chamber and the only features are three creatures, 
two of the humanoid draconic demons, and one purple worm slinking its way 
toward the party to attack.  The two demons take to the air taking full advantage of 
the 40 ft ceiling. 

                Creature: Abishai, blue (baatezu) (2) and (1) purple worm EL13 -
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21
Purple Worm, Gargantuan Beast, CR12; HD 16d10+112 (200 hp); Init -2; SPD 20 ft, burrow 20 ft; AC 19 (-4 size, 
- 2 dex, +15 natural)
DM reads:
You notice two iron doors obstruct entrance to chambers or rooms at the north and south walls.
Open lock DC 25 two open either door.
67a.
Two ogres occupy this chamber.  Two bed pads of animal skins lie on the stone floor.
Three crates are scattered about the eastern side of the chamber.  The ogres are
Enraged at the intrusion and attack no questions asked.
Creature: (2) Ogre barbarians  EL9-
Ogre, Lg giant, Bbn4: CR 7; HD 4d8+12 + 4d12+12; hp 81; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 22 (+3 Dex, -1 Size, +5

Natural, +5 Chain mail)

Treasure: all three crates contain edible food; dried meat, flour, and dried fruit and nuts (10 gp).






67b. 

An ogre mage shacks up here enjoying the protection of the cavern’s inhabitants.


Creature: (1) Ogre mage EL11-
Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, 
+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Natural, +2 Ring of protectionl)
68.
The abode of a cloaker littered with the remains of a few victims.
Creature: (1) Cloaker EL-
Cloaker, Lg Aberration, CR 5; HD 6d8+18 (45 hp); init +7 (+3 dex, +4 improved initiative); SPD 10ft, fly 40ft; AC 19 
(-1 size, +3 dex, +7 natural)
Treasure: 2 large  steel  shields, large  wooden  shield, studded  leather  armor,  greataxe , Bloodied  Onyx  
(500  gp), 53 gp.  The treasure is what is left of the cloakers last victims.

69.
An indention of the cavernous wall becomes a storage place for a trapped chest.
Trap-Chain lightning (chest) EL7-
Chain lightning trap:CR7 magic device; touch trigger (alarm); automatic reset;
spell effect (chain lightning,11th level wizard, 11D6 electricity to target nearest trigger
Point plus 5D6 electricity to each of up to 11 secondary targets, REF save DC 19
For half damage); search DC 31; disable device DC31.
Treasure: 200 gp, 3  blue sapphires (1000 gp each)
70.
DM reads:
The room is lit by light coming in through a huge hole in the ceiling 40 ft above.  The 
natural chimney is roughly 15 ft in diameter.  The sound of beating wings echoes throughout the 
chamber with no source in site.  Near the east wall is three holes in the ground and a picture of
an arrow above each.  At the south wall is a treasure the size of a wyrmling’s horde but still tempting
to the sight.  However, a larger horde more appropriate for a dragon spoken of as a legend lies in
a chamber in the northern wall.  Paramount among the horde is the three arrows of legend shot 
by Kelvin Shursite.
Wolvertain is hiding in the chimney ready to pounce when the moment is right.  If the PCs move 
towards his horde in the chamber he will address them before attacking.  If the PCs move toward
the lesser horde, he attacks without warning after the PCs disarm or take damage from the
lightning bolt trap protecting the loot.  
Trap- Chain lightning (chest) trap EL7-
Chain lightning trap: CR7;magic device; location trigger; automatic reset; switch bypass;
spell effect (chain lightning,11th level wizard, 11D6 electricity to target nearest trigger
Point plus 5D6 electricity to each of up to 11 secondary targets, REF save DC 19
For half damage); search DC 31; disable device DC31.
If more than one PC stands where a trap marker is those PCs take full damage from
the lightning.  PCs in area not standing on a trap marker take 5D6 electricity damage.
The three holes are the bypass switch.  If a PC places the three arrows in the holes,
The PCs hear three heavy clicks and the trap is disabled as designed.
At any rate, when Wolvertain attacks he uses all of his natural attacks first when in range
of his enemies.

If the PCs approach Wolvertain’s horde the DM reads:

A growling, old voice calls out to the party, “So, you’ve come for the dragon slayer’s arrows.
Are they worth your life?  Go ahead and take them for you will not leave here with them
or anything else.  You fragile, pathetic creatures are obviously not from Sebria for the people
of that city know better than to enter my lair without tribute.  Your lives are forfeit and mine to take.”
The last dialogue sounded as if it came from behind you!  Wolvertain attacks.
Creature: Wolvertain, Blue Dragon, EL-
Wolvertain, Adult fiendish blue dragon: CR 15; Huge Dragon (Earth); HD 22d12+110; hp 253; Init +4; Spd 40 ft, 
fly 150 ft (poor), burrow 20 ft; AC 28 (-2 size, +20 natural)
Treasure:
Lesser horde-
250 pp, 850 gp, 8000 sp, 10 cp, 20 blue quartz (10 gp each), 20 zircons (50 gp each).

Wolvertains horde- 3 greater dragon slaying arrows, potion  of  protection  from  elements  
(sonic)  (750  gp), ring  of  protection  +3  (18,000  gp), ring  of  the  ram  (25  charges)  (4,300  gp), 
wands: Bull's  Strength  (caster level 3, 23  charges)  (2,070  gp), Cure  Critical  Wounds  (caster 
level 7, 15  charges)  (6,300  gp), 200 pp, 800 gp, 1000 sp, 4000 cp, 50 blue quartz (10 gp each),
80 blue sapphires (1000 gp each), 25 blue diamonds (5000 gp each).

Chapter 13
SEBRIA CITY
AREA - U
Sebria appears to be the largest city in the realm.  Its economy suggests that it is a small city
but the population is small in comparison.  In this realm the mortality rate is high, so the economy 
of each town depends on a benefactor/beneficiary system.  When people die, they leave their 
wealth to someone else to keep the monetary goods in the comunity.
Sebria’s walls reach up 50 ft high and the city has two sets of double iron doors secured from
the inside.  One set of doors faces the east and one faces the west.  All sides and entrances
are guarded heavily.

71.
Upon reaching the city, the guards in watchtowers request the identity of all who wish to gain
entrance.  Those who fail to identify themselves to the guards’ satisfaction are refused entry.
Archers (30) -

Male elf fighter, level 8, hp 48, composite longbow - ranged +10/+5 (1D8/18-20 x2), AC +17 

(+4 dex, +3 studded leather).


72.
This is the only city that does not require the surrender of weapons from their guests.  With a
military facility so close by (the destroyed Cordyan), they have become accustomed to
guests and residents alike carrying their armaments though all must keep their weopons
put away.
DM reads:  
To the immediate left and right upon entering the city, are two round buildings.  Military personnel
only are allowed here according to the “NO UNAUTHORIZED PERSONNEL PAST THIS POINT”
sign by the doors on each building.  You also see the Quick Silver pub and inn to the left and
Mage Counsel University to the right further on up the coble stone road.
72a & 72b.
DM reads:

As you enter either of the round buildings are the military barracks.  Inside is 10 living

quarters.  The living quarters are the same in most ways.  All rooms have 5 bunk beds 2

bunks each, a personal effects chest per bunk, a shower, 5 toilets (holes in the ground

with a seat that has a hole in it), and 5 sinks (and no privacy).


The troops like the little bit of privacy they do get so if the PCs are caught

snooping around, then there is a 50% chance a battle will start right there in the room

with 15 troops.  Two troops will lock the door so nobody can get in or out. A pick locks

check (DC 20) will open the door.




 MILITARY TROOPS (15) -

 Male human fighter, level 8, HP 75, MWK long sword (+2) - melee +7 (1d8+3), AC 17 (+2

 DEX, +5 mithral chain).

72c.

DM reads:

This place is clean and nicely run.  Even the bartender is dressed well.  The barmaids

are very beautiful and made up.  This establishment has 9 large tables and 5 of them

are occupied.  Most of the patrons are quiet and don’t really want to be bothered while

they are eating.  They look like the important sort and their conversation, if any, is good

for any adventurer that would like to take a good snooze.  There is a door behind the

bar and six rooms to rent.


Human bar patrons (20) -

1-3. Male human aristocrat, level 3, HP 8, dagger- melee +3 (1d4+2), AC +11 

       (+1 DEX)


4-7. Female human aristocrat, level 4, HP 10, dagger- melee +4 (1d4+2), AC +10 

       (+0 DEX)


8-9. Male human warrior, level 5, HP 80, great sword- melee +3 (1d4+2), AC +14 

       (+1 DEX, +3 studded leather)


10-14. Female human Expert, level 4, HP 10, dagger- melee +4 (1d4+2), AC +10 

          (+0 DEX)

15.  Male human fighter, level 4, HP 34, long sword- melee +7 (1d8+3), AC 14

     (+1 DEX, + 3 studded leather).

 16.  Male human fighter, level 7, HP 66, Great axe- melee +9/+4 (1D12+2), AC 17

      (+3 DEX, +4 scale mail).

17-20. Female human commoner (bar wenches), level 6, HP 21, dagger- melee+4

       (1d4+1), AC +14 (+4 DEX).


72d.

DM reads:
The main foyer area from the entrance is clear of obstacles.  Mages and lore masters
walk the halls when not giving lectures.  There is a large reference library to the south
end of the university and study desks to the left and right of the main walk way.
There is a lecture room in the east and west wing of this building.
                There are 3D6 student mages at the study desks or in the lecture rooms at any time.
There are also 3D4 mages or lore masters in the building at any time.  The books in 
the library cannot be checked out to leave the school.  The university closes its doors at dusk.
Follow any rules provided by DMG on studying or research benefits for the PCs.

2D6 human wizard students
                  human Wiz1: CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 1d4+2; hp 6; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12;Attack +0 melee, or +2 ranged; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +1; AL NG; Str 11, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 4.
Possessions: 900 gp in gear.
Wizard Spells Known (3/2): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Erase, Identify, Magic Missile, Sleep.

1D6 elf wizard students
Elf  Adp1/Wiz2: CR 2; Size M (5 ft., 0 in. tall); HD 1d6-4 + 2d4-8; hp 4; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12; Attack +2 melee, or +3 ranged; SV Fort -4, Ref +2, Will +7; AL NE; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 3, Int 15, Wis 15, Cha 10.
Possessions: 2,500 gp in gear.
Adept Spells Per Day: 3/2.
Wizard Spells Known (4/3): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Burning Hands, Charm Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Summon Monster

3D4 Mages or Lore masters
male human Exp10/Wiz5: CR 14; Size M (5 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 10d6+10 + 5d4+5; hp 64; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12; Attack +9/+4 melee, or +11/+6 ranged; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +12; AL N; Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 10.
Possessions: 59,000 gp in gear.
Wizard Spells Known (4/4/3/2): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Charm Person, Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Sleep. 2nd -- Knock, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II. 3rd -- Fireball, Slow.


male elf (high) Wiz10/Exp9: CR 18; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 10d4+30 + 9d6+27; hp 115; Init +6; Spd 30 ft.; AC 16; Attack +12/+7/+2 melee, or +17/+12/+7 ranged; SV Fort +9, Ref +12, Will +16; AL NG; Str 12, Dex 22, Con 16, Int 20, Wis 13, Cha 15.
Possessions: 170,000 gp in gear.
Wizard Spells Known (4/6/5/4/4/3): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Charm Person, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist, Shield, Sleep, Summon Monster I, True Strike. 2nd -- Blur, Bull's Strength, Invisibility, Knock, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II, Tasha's Hideous Laughter, Web. 3rd -- Dispel Magic, Gust of Wind, Haste, Hold Person, Lightning Bolt, Suggestion. 4th -- Charm Monster, Dimension Door, Improved Invisibility, Polymorph Other, Wall of Ice. 5th -- Lesser Planar Binding, Transmute Rock to Mud, Wall of Stone.
If any PC wizards or lore masters wish to peruse the library’s selection or are searching fora spell book, have the player make a search check DC 18 to find the “Faux Book of Magic”.If the book is found and examined (opened), read the following:
The pages of the book have been cut out to form a compartment for concealed storage.  In the square
compartment, there is a amulet with two dragons facing each other both holding a sapphire stone in the 
middle of the piece.  The amulet is made mostly of platinum.
The item described can be found in the back of the book listed as an Arcanicom Amulet.
This item works as described in the DMG under the ring of wizardry IV listing plus it is enchanted with
fox’s cunning and eagle’s splendor granting a +4 enhancement bonus to the wearer’s INT and CHA.
73. Commoner housing-
DM reads:

As you enter the wedge shaped  building to the east of the Tumble Inn Pub, you see a floor

with smooth cut squares.  The support beams are little more than 12 in. by 12 in.

pylons fastened to the wooden roof.  The residences are small apartment sized

houses linked together.  There is very little ornamentation or luxury in this area.

74. noble housing-
DM reads:

When you enter the wedge shaped enclosure to the southt of the commoner’s residences,

you see a beautifully tiled floor and carved support beams.  Along the walls are the entrances

to the incredibly ornate and large apartments the upper crust calls home.





The houses here are much larger and nicer looking than lower class residence.  They

are also better guarded as well.  Archers on the all walls have the bonus job of authorizing

entrance to any who do not live there.  All players who wish to gain entrance here must

have a written invitation or be able to sneak around extremely well.
75. The Dragon’s Bane Potion and Jewelry shop-
Large and complex operation that sells fine and magic jewelry plus all manner of potions.  All
Items here are 15, 000 gp or less to buy.  A door in the back of the store leads to the owners residence.
76. Realm’s Warrior shop-
Run by the grandson of Edgar Magernot, this store specializes in making armor from

hide, dragon scales, and different metals.  He is well trained in the art of bow and arrow

crafting.  If asked and paid well he can make other items if you provide any special materials 

needed (up to the DM what items and at what price).


----------



## tiamat5774 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Diabolic Genesis: Origins Of Evil*

DIABOLIC GENESIS: ORIGINS OF EVIL

By

Daniel Wood





Chapter 1: Gate Activity

Diabolic Genesis: Origins of Evil is a DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS adventure suitable for a party of five average D&D
characters who begin the adventure at or near 6th level.  It is recommended that at least one of the player characters 
                has some clerical ability and at least one have access to arcane spells.  The adventure can be adjusted to play with very
large, very small, higher level or lower-level groups.

PREPARATION
You, the DM, should have a copy of the Player’s Handbook 3.5, the Dungeon Master’s Guide 3.5, and the Monster
Manual 3.5 to use this adventure.  Familiararity with the FORGOTTEN REALMS campaign setting is recommended
but not essential.  
Text that appears in shaded boxes is player information, which you can read aloud or paraphrase to players when 
appropriate.  Unshaded boxes contain important background information for the DM.  Monster and NPC statistics
are provided with each encounter in abbreviated form, full stats for the monsters and NPCs can be found in the 

Monster Appendix: 1 or, for more detailed statistics, the monsters in the book can be looked up in the MONSTER 

MANUAL 3.5, MONSTER MANUAL 2, and MONSTERS OF FAERUN.  Page numbers and the source book are 
provided at the end of each monster entry for easier referencing.
Individual encounters possess an overall rating called the encounter level (EL).  The encounter level is a tool for 
the DM to calculate total experience points for each encounter and as a point of information to the DM, allowing him
or her to gauge the strength of any particular encounter at a glance.

ADVENTURE BACKGROUND
On a beautiful island in Faerun called Genesica, a red dragon named Colossus ruled with an iron claw.  She just
laid her clutch of eggs then went to sleep.  During her slumber, the dragon goddess Tiamat blessed one of her eggs,
for she believed that through this offspring great deeds of evil would be wrought.
When the eggs finally hatched, five red wyrmlings were crawling around in the lair and one egg still remained.  The 
next day the last egg began to crack open.  First a tiny red head poked out, then a black head, a green, then a blue.
A final head poked out, white as snow or ice, and as this head became visible the shell cracked completely open and
Colossus was amazed but at the same time dismayed to see that the wyrmling was deformed for all five heads was
connected to the same body.
She was further dismayed that the wobbling reptile could not coordinate and decide which way to crawl, but the last
straw was when it finally zeroed each head in on one of his siblings and burned, zapped, poisoned, chilled, and partially
digested with acid five of the red babies.  Each one went down lifeless and he began to feast upon each carcass.
The new mother was infuriated with the tiny death bringer and picked him up, carried him out into the morning sunlight,
and tossed him away as so much refuse.  Colossus had no idea of the implications that these events held and did not
care, nor did she know of the consequences that were soon to follow.
Tiamat soon made her self known to Colossus and called her from her lair.  When Colossus made her exit, she was 
shocked to see her son held ever so gently in the hands of Tiamat.  The tiny deformity, diminished by the Dragon God’s
size, began hissing and spitting vile things in draconic at his mother and almost vomiting fire, poison, and sparks of 
lightning at her.  Tiamat put down the baby dragon and went to war with Colossus for two score and nine days 
and slew her by freezing her with an icy blast from her white head.  Colossus fell, and great was the fall of her.
A millennium had come and gone.  When all creatures thought they were free of the tyrannical rule of dragons, the 
dreaded son of Colossus, reared and trained by Tiamat herself, *Sver’ir* (in the common tongue means Dark One) 
rose on the horizon of a new terrible era of rule over Genesica.  He ruled as his mother once did and was venerated as
a demigod unofficially.  He made a volcano his lair for he had grown accustomed to the fires of Ba’ator, the home of 
Tiamat.  He named his new home Sverthicasver (Mountain of Darkness, or as it has come to be known, Mt. Darkest).
As the Dark One’s rule continued over Genesica, an evil plan for domination formed in his sinister mind and began
making preparations at once.  He took a half wyvern, half dragon named *Lorea’renk* as his mate and her clutch of 
eggs numbered in the area of one score and ten.  
His plan was simple enough.  Through his ability to charm masses of creatures, he brought together mammoth armies
and commanded archways to be built so he may construct portals and gates to all the planes and realms as an 
eternal fixture in his land to be used as the instrument of his dominance of all creation in any plane, and to stand
forever more as monuments thereafter to his superiority.
The time had come for him to strike.  His children were old enough to find prey on their own though a few had fallen
prey to other creatures already.  Almost all the portals had been created.
One of the gates was opened to the astral plane by mistake in the Dark One’s rush for supremacy (Tiamat tried
to teach patience, but that lesson fell on deaf ears) resulting in a tragic end for the beautiful island Genesica.
The other end of the astral portal opened into the pathway of an asteroid belt.  Great rocks from this plane hurtled
and smashed their way through the gate.  Without an atmosphere to slow or stop the onslaught of rocks, three 
quarters of the land was laid to waste.  One third of all life was destroyed including the Dark One’s mate and all
but five of his children.  
The gate to the astral plane was ruined in the fray and the other gates and portals became unstable for use.  They
functioned only to anchor this island to a fractal zone it has teleported to in the outsider plane.  The link with other
planes and realms were fortunate for repopulation purposes but unsteady at best.
With the Dark One’s legacy still intact, he vows to try again.  He gathers his armies even as you read this.  He has 
created five new portals.  He’s poised for the attack and he must be stopped.  The fate of the realms, even yours,
is at stake.

Adventure Synopsis
The heroes become involved when they are asked to investigate or happen upon a strange magical cabin fading in 
and out of existence.  There they will find four doors leading to a portal at the end of a room the door opened to.
There are clues to what lies on the other side of the portals lying on the table: The Book of Unwritten Chronicles
a magically intelligent book possessed with the spirit of an epic bard, and a map of an unknown island surrounded by
a sea of desert.  The best information can be gathered from the Guardian, an old elf behind one of the doors who 
believes he is only guarding one gate and is unaware of any others.  He is however aware of what is on the other side
of the portal he guards and that is why he has kept a constant vigil over it for so long.
The five dragons: Zazbeth, Shaysbeth, Darmatair, Wolvertain, and Phraughstbight, await their master’s command
to rise and lead his armies into the gates for conquest.  The humanoids that have become trapped in this world
survive only as long as they pay tribute to the dragons in the given territory, serve as minions, or make human 
sacrafices.
The human settlements are Kamosa, Sebria, Cabaya, and a military outpost that was recently razed, Cordyan.
All settlements are lightly defended by conscripts and archers.  If a dragon attacks, they will retreat and rebuild.
Only once has anyone risen up against a dragon and his arrows and melee weapons are the things of legends.
When the Heroes defeat their first dragon, they will be revered as dragon slayers and the people of the settlements
will call on them for all their dragon related problems.  As payment, the deed for the land that was the Cordyan 
settlement will be given to the heroes as a base of operations or to use as they see fit (stronghold, a holy refuge, etc.).
By defeating the dragons, the heroes cripple the morale and the proverbial magic glue holding the armies made
up of chaotic creatures and natural enemies together.  The armada will dwindle and the efficiency of their tactics
will suffer making it easier to defeat the Dark One’s plans.
The heroes will learn more and more about the Dark One as they travel and adventure throughout the land and if
you think he will tolerate the destruction of his legacy, you’re wrong.  At the end of the adventure the Dark One will 
send wave after wave of creatures after the heroes, then finally confront them himself. 
After his destruction, all will be magically restored and Genesica will return to its original place in Faerun.

Character Hooks
The heroes can become involved in the beginning of this adventure in one of the ways described below.  Each hook
Is an easy way to bring the characters to the Fading House and through one of the portals leading to Diabolic Genesis.
Of course, you can always use a hook that is more appropriate for your campaign or your group’s player characters.
These adventure hooks can take place in any part of Faerun, since the heroes will be magically transported to their
next destination.

Rumors
Several points of light appear south of the fortifying walls of a city in Faerun.   Children from this city go to explore
and find this phenomenon and play in the area trying to catch the lights thinking they were fire flies.  A couple of
swift flashes from these points of illumination scared these children almost half to death and they went screaming back 
the city with wild stories of ogres and a black dragon, and one child recalled a half dead man.  A zombie, maybe?
All but the governor of the city dismiss these stories as childish fantasy for his scouts have brought back reconnaissance
reports on the lights taking form of something big and their accounts confirm the children’s stories of the flashes of light.
The party is somewhere in the city and they hear the rumblings and rumors of something significant happening outside
the city.  The governor knows of their presence in the city and their fame from the last quest they took precedes them.
The governor calls for an audience with the party and requests a closer investigation of the disturbance and to ascertain
any threats to the city and its people.  If the party are hesitant he promises one +2 magic item or weapon to each of the
party members to start with and they will be well paid upon their return with information on the incident taking place
outside the city.  He offers free room and board for tonight and 1000 gold pieces per party member on their return.

A Lost Child
While traveling home from a gruesome battle between good and evil, you hear stories from a merchant caravan
traveling in the same direction as the party.  They tell of a house that has appeared magically about half a mile 
outside the party’s home city and keeps fading in and out of existence.  They also tell the adventurers that the 
governor of the city has made it unlawful to approach the house until they return, because the governor wishes 
for them to investigate the disturbance.
When the party makes it back to the city, the governor summons the group to his office and makes his request.  An
unknown woman busts into the room in tears interrupting the meeting yelling, “he’s gone, my son is missing!”
The governor being a kind and gentle man calms the woman then asks in a firm voice to tell him what happened.
She tells him that her son was trying to join a gang or impromptu “guild” and his initiation took place last night
without her knowledge.  The children who put the group together told her that his initiation involved going into the
fading house to find something of value and bring it out to pay it as a club due.  They say that no sooner did he enter,
the house faded away and they ran in fear.  She pleads to the adventuring party for help in finding her son.  The 
governor vows to deal with this new guild himself and offers the party a reward of 1000 gold pieces to each of the 
party members upon the safe return of her son.

Attempted Invasion
On the group’s way home they happen upon a house that magically appears outside their home town.  The house 
glows with a powerful magic property that apparently makes the house fade in and out of the material plane.  As the 
house materializes again the door opens and a group of 8 ogres exit stealing toward the party’s home town during the night (spot DC 15 or survival DC 10 to track ogres if first check fails).
Creatures: (8) Ogres EL 8-
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; AC 16 (hide); HD 4d8+8; hp 26; Init -1
When they are caught trying to invade your town 5 retreat back to the house and 3 stay to fight to ensure the
escape of the others.  The party will have the choice to give pursuit into the house or wait until morning to report
last night’s happenings to the governor who will give a scroll of hold monster, a potion of invisibility, and a +2
weapon or protective item to each of the party if they go into the house and seek out and eliminate any and all
threats to the town.  All treasures found are theirs to keep and 1000 gold pieces await each of them upon their 
return. 

DM should read or paraphrase the following:
You find yourselves in a grassy meadow, less than a100 yards from a small cottage slowly fading in and out
of existence.  This house is lit with a magical light like none of you have ever seen.












Chapter 2
ENTERING THE FADING HOUSE


1. Upon investigation of the cabins interior DM should read or paraphrase the

    following:



You find yourselves in a soft white room with four continuously glowing and fading

doors.  The doors and a large table with chairs are the only features in this room and                

they appear to be made of wood.  The door you entered through seems to have

disappeared!  On the table, to the right, is a large piece of parchment and upon closer

examination, you see that it is a map of an unknown land. There is also a large leather

bound book entitled "Unwritten Book of Chronicles".



(SIDE BAR)

If the book is opened and examined, tell the player examining it that there is only one

page written so far. If the player reads the page, DM should read the following:

“All others have failed and I was the last.  My spirit is bound here for my time is past.

Unspeakable evil lies behind each door.   Take care you don’t end up like others before.

Five colors, five heads is all I know of your fate.  If you must know more, ask the guardian

of the gate.  To what I have written you must take heed and I will record your actions, your

words and your deeds.  For in you must go.  There’s no way to turn back.  Defeat your 

greatest foe before he attacks.”

Then ask, "Are such adventurers present and ready to undertake this task?"  When the 

players answer "yes" tell them that the book starts writing itself, "Then choose a door and your

destiny."  At any time the book is opened during the adventure, the DM should tell the

player reading it that it details the players' actions up to that point and their discoveries.  

At the end of the adventure the book's title magically changes to "Genesica: The Restoration”.


When the players start opening doors and entering the four rooms to look around,

roll a D6 for each of the rooms that are entered.  The results are as follows:


2. roll (1-2)

Read or paraphrase the following:


This room is brightly lit and white.   You see an old man sitting in a chair in a corner on the far 

end of the room on the right hand side.  He sits on a rocking chair, patiently waiting 

for you to address him.  He seems to be an old wizard, though you've seen nothing of his

likeness before.  There is a glowing keystone archway, apparently a portal of some sort,

next to his rocker.  Upon closer examination, you find him to be an elf, old even by Elven

standards of age.





NPC: (1) elf wizard-
Guardian, male elf (high) Wiz20: CR 20; Size M (5 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 20d4+80; hp 139; AC 14 (+4 Dex)



The players may want to ask the wizard questions, but he will answer only 10 

because, although he seems fine, he’s tired and weary for rest.  After the 10 questions

have been asked, the players witness the old wizard fade away into nothingness.  He

dies of old age so healing won't do much good, but there is a 30% chance that it will

buy time for one more question.  The wizard should make a point to tell the players

that he is the last of the Gate Guardians and that these gates need to be destroyed.

He will help the players if they ask him by making his treasure chest visible and

unlocking it.  The players may have its contents.  The chest contains Guardian's

possessions as listed in the Creature Stat Appendix.

DM reads:

The wizard begins to fade out of existence but manages to say," This gate, you

must go through!  A domain of evil it is, but it is your only hope of escape!  Once gone,

am I, this place goes shortly after............now go!"



When the players witness him fade out, his passing leaves something of benefit behind.

All players who witness his passing rise 1d4 levels (DM rolls).



3. Roll (3-4)

Room of "Doom"- White room gives feeling of foreboding.  (as spell Doom cast by 10th

level cleric.  Will save DC 21.)


DM reads:

The room is white, but the feeling is dark. You see a keystone archway that glows as if it

is a portal. 






4. roll (5)

Creature: (1) Black Dragon EL6

Shaysbeth, Dragon, Black, Juvenile: Medium Dragon (Water); CR 6; AC 22; HD 13d12+26; hp 110

Treasure: 2,192  gp, brandeen  (67.8  gp, orange-red  garnet  (481 gp), arcane scroll  (75  gp)-

Magic  Weapon  (l1,  cl1), Erase  (l1,  cl1), Identify  (l1,  cl1), dwarven  war axe  +1  (2,330  gp).








DM reads:

A black dragon that stands as tall as the tallest one of all of you blocks your way.  It

looks at you with fury in her eyes for your intrusion.  Beyond the dragon is an arched doorway that

glows magically and to the right is a respectively large horde.


The dragon’s position is marked by the encounter mark on the map in this room.
Whether the party tries to attack the dragon or not Shaysbeth will try to retreat through 
the portal at the end of the room.  She will breathe once to repel the party back and allow her to 
escape.  If she is able she will scoop as much of her horde into her mouth as possible before leaving.
The portal in this room is unstable and time will seem to be effected next time the party encounters 
her for she will have grown to a mature adult and have her own lair in an underwater cave close to 
Phraughstbight’s island.



5. roll (6)

Creatures: (5) Ogres EL7
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, -1 dex, +3 hide, +5 natural)

DM reads:

Five ogres guard the arched doorway at the end of this room with their lives.



All ogres have hide armor but two have 10 sp in their coin pouch each.
The ogres attack on sight of an enemy with javelins as a first attack.
The ogres' position is marked on the map.

Players can enter the Diabolic Genesis realm through any of the afore mentioned

portals in the four rooms.  They all lead to the same destination.

Chapter 3
Entering Diabolic Genesis

AREA - A


Trap: The Volcano EL10
DM READS:

You step through the portal and, in a flash of brilliant light, you find yourselves in a 

whole new place.  An imposing, cone shaped shadow looms far past you, even farther 

than the canyon up ahead.  You’ve just exited the portal around 20 ft. away from the 

base of a volcano.  You feel the ground rumble beneath your feet and hear the rising

crescendo of a roar coming from the black mountain behind you!



If the players don’t move immediately, read the following:

You see the beginning flow of lava come down the mountainside, and is about to cover

the portal you just came through!  What do you do?


A sheet of graph paper or battle mat may be useful for the following:

Roll 2d10 to determine how fast the lava is moving.  If lava comes within 5 ft. or

touches a character, that player’s character takes 2D6 fire damage (REF save 

DC15 + 1 for each check after the first or catch on fire taking 1D6 damage per round).  If a

player’s character is immersed (up to their waist in lava and being carried away by the

flow), that character takes 20D6 fire damage.  PCs take half as much damage after

escaping exposure or immersion for 1D3 rounds (1D6 or 10D6).  Use table below.  All 

characters should make initiative rolls and the DM should roll initiative for the lava.


   %    LAVA SPEED (PER ROUND)            %     LAVA SPEED (PER ROUND)*

1-20	30 ft.				61-80    50 ft.

21-40	40 ft.				81-90	70 ft.

41-60 	45 ft.				91-100	75 ft.

*If roll is this high, there is a 25% chance of the volcano to explode doing 10d6 fire damage

 and 2d6 subdual damage for any character within 80 ft. radius of blast point.  Reflex save

DC 20 negates 1/2 damage.  If save is failed, character is knocked to the ground (full round

action to get up).



DM READS:

The lava lunges forward closer, and closer toward you.  You’re not out of danger yet.

Your only hope is the rope bridge that stretches the 180 ft. gap from land mass to

land mass.



If characters are still on the bridge when the lava reaches the ropes of the bridge, the 

ropes catch fire and snap 1D3 rounds later.  Any characters still hanging on need to 

make a balance check DC 10 or fall 250 ft. down taking 25D6 damage only to await

the hot lava shower to follow.  DM may offer another balance check to catch the bridge

during the fall, DC 15.  Climb check DC 10 or take 10 to climb the bridge like a ladder

at half of player’s movement rate.



(SIDE BAR): 

RANDOM ENCOUNTERS 

Roll on the random encounter table in back of the book to create encounters

for the party in the forest where marked "RE".  Also, this table can be used throughout

the adventure.  The monsters can be found in the monster appendix or, for more detailed

statistics, the monsters in the table can be looked up in the MONSTER MANUAL, 

MONSTER MANUAL 2 and MONSTERS OF FAERUN.





Chapter 4

ROAD TO KAMOSA

AREA - B THROUGH C


DM READS: 

On the other side of the canyon, you see a lush forest in the far off distance and the path

 you are on now plunges deep into its heart. The path grows darker as it is covered by a dense forest

canopy.  This forest is overgrown with giant oaks, redwoods, firs and pines making the roof about 

80 ft high.  You also see large mountainous peaks ahead to the southeast.  A cloud of black darkness

hovers menacingly over the mountain range casting shadows like an oncoming storm.   

As of yet, there is no sign of civilization or beings of any kind.



As the characters make their way into the forest, read the following:


The further you go into this forest, all the more pitch black it becomes.  The roof of twig, 

leaf and needle allows no light to filter through.  The only natural light is from where you 

came in and that will soon disappear in time.


6.  The forest entrance-

DM reads:

The forest entrance is dimly lit and gets darker as you travel on.  It becomes almost pitch

Black a mile in.  The ceiling is about 80 ft high and the pathway is an average of ½ a mile

to a full mile wide at any time. You hear the loud sounds of wildlife deep in these woods.


7. Northern dead-end -

DM reads:

You find that you can no longer go forward. The sounds of wildlife are much louder here, as if 

some creature is right on top of you!



8. North eastern dead-end -

DM reads:

Light peeks in from the canopy above as you see now that you cannot go any further in

this direction.  The smell of a dead animal disturbs your senses (fort save DC 10

be nauseated), but at least you can see a little.  The dead animal looks half eaten.



9. South eastern dead-end -

DM reads:

It is so dark here, you wouldn't know if your eyes were shut or not unless you have a

light.  Above your head you hear the rustling of the trees. The wildlife is active here.  A

strong breeze blows through. (any fire light is blown out)





10. South western dead-end -

DM reads:

Light peeks in from the canopy above as you see now that you cannot go any 

further in this direction.  The smell of a dead animal disturbs your senses (fort save DC 10

be nauseated), but at least you can see a little.  The dead animal looks half eaten.


11. Forest exit -

DM reads:

The path winds on through the trees and the features of the forest become clearer and

clearer.  Soon you see a way out and the path continues on. You have made it out.




If nobody in the group has and is using a light source of some kind, with exception of

characters with dark vision, PCs take a -4 penalty on spot and search checks while in the

forest if they have neither.


Chapter 5
KAMOSA CITY

AREA - D



Kamosa City is a small town, the first city you visit.  The people here are unpredictable

so there is no telling what kind of situations the PCs will get themselves into.

The upper class residents, including the higher forms of government, are the most

polite and hospitable (as long as you are rich).  The military are mostly greedy and

dishonest but believe in the cause of protecting the city.  In fact, all the lower class believe

this so much that all 16 year old males are required to join the City Guard or be exiled

from the city with a "C" branded on their cheek, marking them as a coward!  The lower

classes are mostly farmers but a select few are merchants that pay a high tax for owning

two buildings, a house and a store, but they make a sight more money than the farmers.



12. The guarded Gate -

DM reads:

You see a structure like a large fort and upon closer inspection you find it has only one

set of gates.  Two burly guards stand in front of the gates.  While one guard gives a

toothy grin, the other says,” By order of the governor of Kamosa, all newcomers must pay

a toll of 10 gold per head, if they wish to gain entrance!"



The party can just pay the toll or use a sense motive check against his bluff 

(DC 11).  If successful, they will start a fight.  PCs might want to make quick work of these

guards because every 4 rounds of combat brings 10 archers who stand at the top of the

wall firing arrows down on the PCs.  This also is bad for there are now witnesses to the

the bad deeds of the PCs (The residents of Kamosa do not trust outsiders.  In a trial, PCs

are guilty until proven innocent, which is no small feat).  If the PCs escape they will not be

welcome back but they could use the disguise skill or spells to alter the appearance of the

party.

On the other hand, if the check fails, they will still have to pay and there is a 

20% chance the guards will double the toll "just for giving us trouble about it!"

NPC:Human fighters (2) EL7 -

Devon Pyre, male human Ftr5: CR 5; Size M (6 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d10+5; hp 37; AC 18 (+1 Dex, +7 half plate)

Chazas Calloway, male human Ftr5: CR 5; Size M (5 ft., 9 in. tall); HD 5d10+10; hp 51; AC 16 (+3 Dex, studded 

leather +3)

NPC: Archers (10) EL13 -
Archer (lvl 6), male elf (high) Ftr6: CR 6; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 6d10+12; hp 53; AC 13 (+3 Dex)


13. Military training grounds -

DM reads:

You see cadets training for battle and parents encouraging their children to play here.

Ten practice dummies line the southern wall.  A well worn area about 50 square feet is 

in the middle of the yard in circular formation.  There is a double door as you enter the

city and a sign that reads, "Militia personnel only".  There is also a door way into

the city on the eastern side of the round militia building and a discreet exit from this 

area to the southeast.



SIDE BAR:

If PCs use the exit to the southeast in area 13, it might cause a problem because all

newcomers are supposed to register their arrival and surrender all weapons until they

leave or become residents and part of the city guard. PC's could be turned in and put on

trial or the DM could just let it go.  Ultimately, it' s up to the DM. 



14. Barracks -

DM reads the following if PCs go snooping:

As you enter the door, to the left is the military barracks complex.  Inside is 21 living

quarters and a kitchen with mess hall.  If you take your first right or left from the door way

of the barracks, and follow the path around to the back you'll find two staircases leading

up. The living quarters are the same in most ways.  All rooms have 5 bunk beds, 2 bunks

each, a personal effects chest per bunk, a shower, 5 toilets (holes in the ground with a

seat that has a hole in it), and 5 sinks (and no privacy).



The troops like the little bit of privacy they do get so if the PCs are caught snooping

around, then there is a 30% chance a battle will start right there in the room with 10

troops.  Two troops will lock the door so nobody can get in or out. An open lock

check (DC 20) will open the door.


NPC: MILITARY TROOPS (10) EL11 -

Militia (city guard), male human War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 44; AC 20 (+2 Dex, +8 full plate)


15. City Council Building-

DM reads:

A sign above the door of a building straight ahead reads in common: "Visitor 

check point- All weapons must be checked here!"


This is the legal heart of Kamosa.  All activities pertaining to the city take place

here.  Court hearings and town meetings go on here as well as the acquisition of new

guards and residents.  Guests to the city must check there weapons at the guards office.


15a. Armory-

This is where the guards get weapons for emergency situations and where

guest's weapons get stored separately.  There is a locked door to this room.  The head

guard has the key.  To pick the lock requires an open lock skill check (DC 40).


DM reads:

The room is lit with two torches.  It is a 20 ft. by 50 ft. room with a 15 ft. ceiling. The wall

 to the right is lined with master work martial weapons and the left wall is lined with

ammunitions and master work ranged weapons. On the back wall, hang the weapons of

guests to the city.


(SIDE BAR)

BREAKING THE LAW

There is a 40% chance the PC’s will be caught during night time (the best time to burgle), 

however, during the day, there is a 75% chance of being caught by the guards or being

turned in by a resident witness.  If the PC’s are caught, 10 guards show up to make the 

arrest.  If the PC’s put up a fight, every 2 rounds of combat bring 10 more guards. The 

guards fight until the PC’s surrender.


NPC:  MILITARY TROOPS (10) EL 11 -

Militia (city guard), male human War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 44; AC 20 (+2 Dex, +8 full plate)

 15b. Pub and Inn -

In this room, there are 6 tables in the center with 4 seats placed around each.  To the left and

towards the back of the pub are 9 rooms (8 singles and 1 double bed) that go for 1 gold a

night and 2 gold for the larger room.  The pub also serves food. A small snack is 1

silver, a meal is 2 silver, a large meal is 5 silver and a banquet is 5 gold which includes all

the ale the party can drink.  Ale is 1 silver by the pint and wine is 5 silver per mug.  Add 5

silver for carbonation.  The bar is located at the right side of the room.





DM reads:

The pub is dark and foul.   Everyone here appears to be under the influence of their own

vice.  You may assume that the bartender doesn’t want anyone to know his name

because when someone needs a drink at the bar, they yell, "Hey barkeep, I need

another down here and keep'em comin' !"  

The smell is not for those with weak stomachs for the aroma of stale smoking pipes and

old spilt ale is enough to turn the stomach of an orc. (fortitude save DC 15 or be

nauseated).  You see rooms to the left and towards the back of the pub. There are close

to 20 people in the bar at this time eating, drinking or shooting the fowl breeze with

someone else.



NPC: Human bar patrons (7) -

Civilian/ City Commoner, male or female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)


NPC: Elven bar patrons (2) -

Seth Salisar: Male Half-Elf War10; Medium Humanoid; HD 10d8+30 (Warrior) ; hp 65; AC 17 (+2 dex. +3 studded 

leather, +2 ring)
Saivauth Navina: Female Elf, High Sor8; Medium Humanoid, CR8; HD 8d4+16 (Sorcerer) ; hp 19; AC 15 (+3 dex, 
+2 ring)

NPC: Gnome bar patrons (3) -

Civilian/ City Commoner, male or female gnome (rock) Com1: CR 1; Size S (3 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 1d4+1; hp 5; AC 13                               (+2 Dex, +1 Size)
Edgar Magernot, male gnome, Com1/Adp4/Exp15: CR 17; Size S (3 ft., 6 in. tall); HD 1d4+2 + 4d6+8 + 15d6+30; 
hp 100; AC 24 (+5 Dex, +1 Size, +4 cloak, ring +4)


NPC: bar service (4) -
Kliege Yaris, male human Com5/Exp10; CR 13; Size M (5 ft., 9 in. tall); HD 5d4+10 + 10d6+20 (hp 60); AC 13 (+3 Dex)
Civilian/ City Commoner, (bar wenches) female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)

If the PC’s talk to any of the named NPC’s, give them the following information:

Seth Salisar-

He brags about all the orcs and ogres he’s killed in the past year and grumbles that he

has been taken off patrol and made a archer for the city guard.  He was always happier

abroad.  He says it may have something to do with his company’s failure to help the city

of Cordyan during a preemptive attack on Zazbeth the Red Dragon. He goes on to describe

her if the PC's ask for more information and tells of her reign of terror in the south.





Saiyvauth Navina-

She is a beautiful but crafty mage and a higher class resident of the city.  She will most

likely (65% chance) come over to the PC’s table to start a conversation to find out all that

she can about them.  She will tell the party about the dangers of the portals and warns

them not to go into the desert.  "The portals are unpredictable and there is no guarantee

that you will be able to go back through and the desert is full of them.  You won’t even

know they are there until it is too late.  The portals in the desert are hidden by mirages.

Only the dragons of this world can escape the desert with their lives.  Oh, and one more

thing, be careful who you talk to in this town, not everyone is trustworthy."

She will ask that you keep an eye out for her sister Likka who has been missing for aweek.

“She fancies herself a rogue but, I don’t believe she has the craftiness to avoid danger or cheat

death.  She might do something foolish like enter one of the nearby caves.  Please, bring her home.”  

Edgar Magernot-

He has a few tricks up his sleeve and is the Mayor's most trusted friend. He is 

knowledgeable about most lore in this world.  The key bit of information he can give

is "Beware the Great Red Wyrm's Egg".  He will go on to explain that the he believes

the mountain range was a copper dragon that died in the early days of this world.

"It was killed by the mother of the Dark One and laid her egg close to the body

of the copper dragon so it could eat its corpse but when the Dark One hatched,  the baby
dragon was deformed, and its mother rejected it.  It is said that the deformity was that the
dragon was born with five heads and Tiamat, the Queen of Dragons, was offended

by the rejection.  You see, the deformity was meant as a blessing, for she was marking

her future mate.  Tiamat killed the dragon’s mother.  The  people of this world believe the 

mountain range is her and named the mountain range after the baby dragon’s mother.  The

mountain is rich in copper, however, which is why I believe otherwise.  Oh well, pay us no mind.  Its

all just hearsay and theories anyway.  No one knows for sure one way or the other.”  He will bid you

farewell and suggest that the party head south.


Kleige Yaris-

He knows drinks and patrons. That's about it. The only information he has for you is,

"Listen to the stories people tell.  You'll find they contain more truth than one might

think." He Will also point the party to some of the more colorful patrons in the bar

and tell you to hit them up for information (the afore mentioned named patrons).


16. Courtyard and Recreation area-

DM reads

As you exit the main city building a paved walk way, banked with grass, forks

left and right.  In the triangular grassy area, children of the city play games

and parents look on from the benches.



This also is where hangings and coward branding sentences are carried out.

Follow the paved path to the right to reach the upper class housing area.  Go

left to reach the lower class and merchant housing.

17. Lower Class and Merchant Housing-

DM reads:

As you enter the domed building to the left of the recreation area, you see a floor

with smooth cut squares.  The support beams are little more than 12 in. by 12 in.

pylons fastened to the wooden roof.  There are also three concession booths with

picture signs.  The three pictures are: a crossed hammer and spike, a filled flask,

and two swords crossed over a shield.  The residences are small apartment sized

houses linked together.  There is very little ornamentation or luxury in this area.



The houses are apartment like and small.  Usually, each house has two bedrooms,

a bathroom and a den.  In the middle of this area are three stores; a general store

that sells mundane items and equipment and tool kits, an alchemist shop that sells

potions, and a weapons and armor shop.

None of the items sold in these three shops are over 800 gp.


18.  Upper class and Noble housing -

DM reads:

When you enter the domed enclosure to the right of the recreation area, you see a 

beautifully tiled floor and carved support beams.  Along the walls are the entrances

to the incredibly ornate and large apartments the upper crust calls home.


                The houses here are much larger and nicer looking than lower class residence.  They are

also better guarded as well.  Archers on the west wall have the bonus job of authorizing

entrance to any who do not live there.  All players who wish to gain entrance here must

have a written invitation or be able to sneak around extremely well.


19.  Archer Walk Way - 

This is the archer's station for defense of the city inside and out.  The archers have a

bird's eye view on all threats within a mile of the city.  They enter this walk from a double

staircase in the barracks.





Chapter 6
CABAYA CITY

AREA - E


(SIDE BAR)

The players must navigate through the Cabyan Labyrinth to reach the city.  It's up to the

DM if he/she wishes to allow the players to reach the city in any other way.

1. The DM can allow players to climb the mountain. to save time on climb checks, ten 

    successful climb checks DC 25 will allow the players to reach the summit of the

    mountain and ten more checks, also DC 25, to scale down the mountain.  If any

    of the checks are missed, have player make a balance check DC 20 to catch

    themselves or fall and take 1D6 per 10 ft fallen of damage.  If climb check is missed

    by 5 or more, player falls.


2.  The walls in the labyrinth are 80 ft high and 10 ft thick hewn stone walls.  There are only

     two ways to circumvent these obstacles: break them or climb them.  Break DC 50;

     climb DC 22; hardness 8; HP 1080.


DM reads:

Up ahead is a strange sight.  A rather large dome has been created by bending 

huge trees towards a common center.  A bright illumination, originating from the peak

of the dome, acts as a beacon in the in the darkness of the labyrinth.   Almost closed off 

from sight, there is the hint of stone walls, covered in moss and roots from plants and the trees

trying to squeeze their way into the stone.  The most visible form of stone is the entrance to the 

city.  There is a stone archway, 10 ft tall and 15 ft wide with double iron doors.  Also with closer

inspection, there is whole sections cut out of the trees above and archers stand guard.

One of the archers yells down at the party," Identify yourselves and we may let you pass

through our gates.  Any wrong moves and you will be dead where you stand!"


NPC: Archers (20) EL 14 -

Archer (lvl 6), male elf (high) Ftr6: CR 6; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 6d10+12; hp 53; AC 13 (+3 Dex)

If anyone in the party tries to cast a spell, draw a weapon, or says the wrong thing, all

archers open fire.  The only acceptable action here is truthful identification of all in the

party.  Only then will the party gain entrance.

20. Archer' s Guard Post - 

Slotted by trees, this area is crawling with 20 - 40 archers at any time to defend all sides

of the city.  This is the archer's station for defense of the city inside and out.  The archers

have a bird's eye view on all threats within a 1/2 mile of the city.





DM reads:

Upon entrance into the city you see that the city's stone walls form a square inside the 

dome of trees.  At the apex of the dome is a magical illumination created by an enchanted

crystal.  Straight ahead is a building with a sign which says," Guest check point".  Below the 

sign is a single door.

21. government offices - 

As the players enter the building, read the following:

There are two doors in front of you, two marked exits to the left and right and two

corridors with signs on both that read, “military personnel only".  The door in front,

to the left of you has a sign that reads, “City Registry".  The door to the right is 

unmarked.



21a.  Military Armory - 


This is where the guards get weapons for emergency situations.  There is a locked door

to this room.  The head guard has the key.  To pick the lock requires a pick lock skill

check (DC 40).


The light from the crystal brightens and dims with the passage of time simulating

day and night light levels.  There is a 40% chance the PC' s will be caught during night time 

(the best time to burgle), however, during the day, there is a 75% chance of being caught by

the guards or being turned in by a resident witness.  If the PC’s are caught, 20 guards show 

up to make the arrest.  If the PC’s put up a fight, every 2 rounds of combat brings 10 more

guards. The guards fight until the PC’s surrender.


 NPC:  MILITARY TROOPS (20) EL16 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)


If for any reason the players are able to get into this room, DM reads the following:


The room is lit with two torches.  It is a 40 ft. by 80 ft. room with a 15 ft. ceiling. The wall

to the right is lined with master work martial weapons and the left wall is lined with

ammunitions and master work ranged weapons.


21b.  City Registry - 

All activities pertaining to the city take place here.  Court hearings and town meetings go

on here as well as the acquisition of new guards and residents.  Guests to the city must

check there weapons at the guards office. City historical records are also kept here as well

as a full consensus of the residents who live here.


21c. Weapon Reservation room - 

This is the room that all visitors’ weapons are stored.  The room is 40 ft by 80 ft and has a 

15 ft ceiling.  This room has 500 lockers in which the guests of the city are stored.  For the 

higher lockers there is a rolling staircase ladder that rolls on a track on the wall and floor.

Guests receive an inventory slip that they must keep in order to get their belongings back.

22.  Barracks - 

DM reads:

As you enter either of the corridors is the military barracks.  Inside is 10 living

quarters.  The living quarters are the same in most ways.  All rooms have 5 bunk beds 2

bunks each, a personal effects chest per bunk, a shower, 5 toilets (holes in the ground

with a seat that has a hole in it), and 5 sinks (and no privacy).




The troops like the little bit of privacy they do get so if the PCs are caught

snooping around, then there is a 50% chance a battle will start right there in the room

with 15 troops.  Two troops will lock the door so nobody can get in or out. A pick locks

check (DC 20) will open the door.


NPC:  MILITARY TROOPS (15) EL15 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)



23. Prison - 

The prison is guarded by two guards. Only they have the key to the door in which they

stand guard over.  It requires good diplomacy, a bribe or a pick lock check DC 25 to 

get in the jail.

DM reads:

There are two burly, rough and ready looking military personnel standing to the left and 

right of the door leading to the interior of the prison.  As you approach the door, they step

sideways to block the door completely.  One of the guards asks, "What business do you

have here?"


Regardless of the players answer, the following takes place.  DM Reads:


The other guard steps up to whisper, "If ya think you're getting in without lining me 

pockets, you and your friends are sadly mistaking."  The other guard stays at his post 

and says, "Without prior notification, no one gains entrance to the prison for visitation,

so run along now and don't make any trouble." As he finishes speaking he smiles 

and looks up at the archers' battle post.

It is not a good idea for the players to start a fight, especially unarmed, but just in case

there is a rebel amongst the party that didn't turn in every weapon or can cast offensive

spells, remind the players there are 40 archers on the wall at the moment and they

weren't able to hear all of what was said and will view your party as a threat if any of you

decide to attack.


MILITARY TROOPS (2) Archers (20) EL15 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)

Archer (lvl 6), male elf (high) Ftr6: CR 6; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 6d10+12; hp 53; AC 13 (+3 Dex)
If the two prison guards are vanquished, the city alarm will sound and 10 more will show up every

round.

Which brings to mind one more way to get into the jail; if the party survives long enough

to be arrested for disturbing the peace,  they will have their own cell in prison.

What ever means to enter the prison the party uses, the DM reads:


The jail is dark and putrid, everyone here appears to be miserable and in bad health.

The smell is not for those with weak stomachs for the aroma of stale urine and

old sweaty bodies is enough to rival the stench of a troglodyte. (fortitude save DC 15 or

be nauseated).  You see 10 cells in this stink hole of a prison. There are two inmates in a

cell together shooting the fowl breeze with each other.


If any characters died this would be a good place to put replacement players to wait and 

join the party.  The two men in the cell say they were arrested for stealing two magic

items of great value and someone must pay 200 gp for their fine to bail them out.  They

tell the party that if they were to bail them out they would show them where the items were

hid and let them keep the items as repayment.  If the party frees the men (400 gp), then

the men are true to their word and show them to the spot where they hid the two items.


(SIDE BAR)

PRISONERS' TREASURE

The treasure is in a dead end area, north of the secret door that opens the path

to Cabaya.  25 % chance of random encounter taking place here.

-item 1 is a ring of 3 wishes (1 wish remaining) as spell WISH cast by 9th level caster.

-item 2 jewel of true seeing as spell cast by 9th level caster.


Stats are for the inmates after being freed:
Abbot Malfus, male human Com2: CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 8 in. tall); HD 2d4+2; hp 8; AC 12 (+2 Dex)
Kahn Sithstone, male dwarf, Com3/War4; CR 5; Size M (4 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 3d4-3 + 4d8-4; hp 26; AC 12 (+2 Dex)

24. Upper class and Noble Housing - 

DM reads:

When you enter either one of the two multifaceted enclosures across the passageway from the

pub and restaurant, you see a beautifully tiled floor and carved support beams.  Along the walls 

are the entrances to the incredibly ornate and large apartments the upper crust calls home.


The houses here are much larger and nicer looking than lower class residence.  They

are also better guarded as well.  Archers on the all walls have the bonus job of authorizing

entrance to any who do not live there.  All players who wish to gain entrance here must

have a written invitation or be able to sneak around extremely well.  51 of Cabaya's

residents live here.


25.  Commoner residence - 

DM reads:


This area is made up of quadroplex huts. There are 24 living quarters and 72 of Cabaya’s

residents live here.  The houses are apartment like and small.  Usually, each house has

two bedrooms, a bathroom, and a den.


26.  Pub and Restaurant - 

DM reads:

This place is clean and nicely run.  Even the bartender is dressed well.  The barmaids

are very beautiful and made up.  This establishment has 9 large tables and 5 of them

are occupied.  Most of the patrons are quiet and don’t really want to be bothered while

they are eating.  They look like the important sort and their conversation, if any, is good

for any adventurer that would like to take a good snooze.  

There does, however, seem to be a more lively table, closest to the bar, with 4 men and 

2 women that appear to be having a real good time.  The other patrons appear annoyed

by their noise.


NPC:  bar patrons (17) -
Civilian/ City Commoner, male or female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)
Rowdy Bar Patrons (6) -
(4)Commoner (bar wench), female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)
(2) Militia (city guard), male human War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 44; AC 20 (+2 Dex, 
+8 full plate)

This group, if you ask for information, will insist that you join in their revelry.  The only

info that can be gathered is a legend of a banshee around these parts that used to 

be the only daughter of the Shursite family.  It's said that she was left for dead and

was tortured to death by the demons that infest the valley.  They then tell you that

they are having a wake for their dear departed friend who was killed by the wail of the

banshee.  If you wish to join them, you are welcome to do so.


bar sevice (4) -

Phison Barris, human (Bartender), Com5/Exp10: CR 13; Size M (5 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 5d4+5 + 10d6+10; hp 79; AC 14

(+1 Dex, +3 Amulet of protection)
(3) Commoner (bar wench), female human Com1: CR 1; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4-1; hp 3; AC 12 (+2 Dex)

27.  Merchant Square - 

DM reads:

The road forks but both roads lead to the same place.  As you enter a building at the very

end of the city, you see three signs above open doorways that read as follows:"Shursite's

Armor and Weapon shop", "Munce's Mundane", "Apothecary & Enchantments".


27a.  Shursite's Armor and Weapon shop -

NPC: Blythe Shursite (merchant)-

Blythe Shursite, male human Exp6/War4: CR 8; Size M (5 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 6d6+6 + 4d8+4; hp 63; AC 14 (+4 Dex)

Run by the grandson of Kelvin Shursite, this store specializes in making armor from

hide, dragon scales, and different metals.  He is well trained in the art of bow and arrow

crafting.  If asked and paid well he can make other items too (up to the DM what items

and at what price). 

His name is Blythe Shursite and he is very free with his information about the city and

who his grandfather was.  If asked, he will tell the story (introduction to the Cabayan   

Labyrinth, found below) of his family and this city's history.



27b. Munce' s Mundane - 

Robin Munce is a dealer in trail gear and sometimes carries tool kits and labs

for the more intricate details of any job or adventure.  Anything that is not magical

and 3000 gp ( see side bar ) or lower can be found here.


27c.  Apothecary & Enchantments - 

Small time operation that sells mostly healing potions and enchants items with minor 

spells (up to 5th level caster).  Every thing here can be bought for 3000 gp or less.


(SIDE BAR)
CABAYA' S ECONOMY

This city, for the most part, is cut off from the outside.  Therefore, all items sold here are

a 1/4 of the price listed in the DM' s Guide unless otherwise changes are made by the DM.


                 28.  Town treasury - 

Two guards protect the door to this room.  There is no telling what is in the room for there

is no sign.  The guards won’t budge from their post unless you provoke them, or when

the guards change shift.

The open lock check is DC 40.  There is a 40% chance the PC’s will be caught during

night time (the best time to burgle), however, during the day, there is a 75% chance of

being caught by the guards or being turned in by a resident witness.  If the PC’s are

caught, 10 guards show up to make the arrest.  If the PC’s put up a fight, every 2 rounds

of combat brings 10 more guards. The guards fight until the PC’s surrender.

Two guards protect the contents of the room at all times.  Stats for all guards are the 

same. If the players are caught, they go to jail for attempted theft and murder.


NPC: MILITARY TROOPS (2)EL 9 -

Military Troops, male human War8: CR 7; Size M (6 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 8d8+16; hp 59; AC 26 (+4 Dex, full plate +8, 

bracers of armor +4)


Contents of the room are:

- 2 chests filled with 1000 sp, 1000 cp, and 200 gp worth of precious stones.



Chapter 7

CABAYAN LABYRINTH

AREA - F

The Cabayan Labyrinth, as it has come to be called, was built to protect the city of

Cabaya.  The family that founded Cabaya was moving south to Cordyan and took a wrong

turn into a dense forest that was surrounded by the mountain range.  They were lost in

the great forest and though they tried every summer to escape, they found no way out.

The parents had three sons and one daughter and in their attempts to escape they lost all

but one son to the unnatural creatures that were so prevalent in the thick woods.  The

remaining son grew up and had learned from his father the art and trade of building with

any material and built Cabaya, which was then a small hamlet, for his family and all

others who were lost here in the Valley of the Wyrm.  Ten years after the city was built, a

dragon named Wolvertain attacked the people of Cabaya and a lone warrior named

Kelvin Shursite shot the dragon with three arrows crafted by his own hands.  This lone

warrior was also the builder of the city.  He then set off to build a great and crafty labyrinth

to prevent monsters from finding the city again.  It is said that the Dark One struck back

and created a portal in the maze to allow his evil minions in but it also let Kelvin the

Dragon slayer out, never to be heard from again.


(SIDE BAR)
LABYRINTH GAME FEATURES 

THERE SHOULD BE A RANDOM ENCOUNTER AT EACH OF THE DEADENDS IN THE 

MAZE.  ROLL ENCOUNTERS USING RANDOM ENCOUNTER CHART IN BACK OF 

BOOK.  The monsters can be found in the monster appendix or, for more detailed

statistics, the monsters in the table can be looked up in the MONSTER MANUAL, 

MONSTER MANUAL 2 and MONSTERS OF FAERUN.  The top surface of the  walls
in the labyrinth are enchanted with a permanent widened Beholder's Eye spell (see New Spells
and Magic Items appendix in back of book).  The spell effect is a 300 ft cone of antimagic
directed upward.  There is also a colossal cloud of seemingly unnatural (maybe magical)
darkness that hides the features of the labyrinth from within and above.
If nobody in the group has and is using a light source of some kind, with exception of

characters with dark vision, PCs take a -4 penalty on spot and search checks while in the

forest if they have neither.

                                                                   ------------------------------------------

There are five points of interest in the Cabayan Labyrinth other than the city itself.  A brief

description of each:


THE FOREST ILLUSION- as MIRAGE ARCANA cast by 5th level wizard. Looks and 

sounds like an extremely dense forest.  Detect magic will find the illusion and dispel

magic will cancel the effect and reveal the exit.  The location is at the entrance to the

Valley of the Wyrm.


Secret door #1 -   10% for elves and 25% for dwarves to notice an anomaly in the stone

work.  Search DC 18 discovers the door.  Inside is a large courtyard and in the middle

is a locked treasure chest.  Open lock check DC 30.  Inside is 20 pp, 2 large polyhedral

diamonds (180 gp each).  Chest is guarded by a host of demons.  Knowledge Religion

check DC 12 to identify creatures as Tann'ari.


Creatures: (1) Jarilith, (7) Jovocs EL14-
Jarilith (Tanar’ri), large outsider, CR 13; HD 10d8+80 (125 hp); Init +9; SPD 60 ft; AC 32 (-1 size, +9 dex, +14 natural)
Jovoc (Tanar’ri), small outsider, CR 5; HD 4d8+18 (40 hp); Init +2; SPD 30 ft; AC 16 (+1 size, +2 dex, +3 natural)

Portal - Writing on the wall, by the portal says,

"The man who knows where this portal goes has left his home to find,

 He’s taken his bow to hunt his foe and is curious about what lies behind.

                                                                                -K.S."

Beyond the portal to the dead end northward is a treasure chest.  Let the players find

out on their own that it' s really a mimic.


Creature: (1) Mimic EL4- 
Mimic, Lg Aberration, CR 4; HD 7d8+21 (52 hp); AC 15 (-1 size, +1 dex, +5 natural)
Treasure: 20 gp, 8 med. facetted rubies (100 gp).

(SIDE BAR)
ARCHWAY PORTALS


This portal can lead anywhere the DM wishes it to, though it is advisable to make the

destination one of the safer portals in this realm.  These portals could also lead to other

realms in the Dungeons and Dragons books.


Secret Door #2 - This door is cleverly disguised as part of the stone work. 10% for an elf 

and 25% for dwarves to notice any oddities about the hewn stone.  There is also a hand

print etched into the stone 2 ft. to the right of the door.  Search check DC 18 to discover

the door and DC 10 find the hand print in the stone.  The hand print is how to open the 

door, for it triggers a knock spell.  This trigger works 100% for humans, 75% for elves,

and 25 % for dwarves.  A player must put their hand in the impression and the door 

will slide downward revealing a path.  A mages may use their own knock spell to open

the door as well.  The door will stay open for 3 rounds then close again (slide up).

The players will find this door opens the path to Cabaya.


Worm Hole - Past Cabaya is a secluded dead end.  In this area, there is a huge hole.  The 

dirt that is displaced is in a pile 6 ft. high around the hole.  Only those with dark vision,

low-light vision or a good light source will be able to tell, without descending into the hole,

that the hole goes down 20 ft. then opens up into a den or cavern of some kind 20 more

feet.  The worm hole will be described more in depth in the section "Wyrm Hole Dungeon

Area F-k".

In this dead end area is where the Banshee is.  The Banshee is a horrible creature that

wails to shatter the souls of the living.

Creature: (1) Banshee EL17-
Banshee, undead (incorporeal), CR17; Size M; HD26D12 (169 hp); AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 deflection)

Chapter 8
Wyrm Hole Dungeon

Area F - K

Area F - 

The hole that leads to this cavern is 20 ft down and 20 ft from the ceiling of the cavern

to the floor.  Climb check is 18 to move at half players' movement rate.  If a player misses

by 5 or more, player falls and takes 1d6 per 10 ft fallen in damage.  Otherwise, If failed,

balance check 10 to catch themselves or fall.  Players that make their balance check

make no progress that round.

DM reads: 

This cavern is too dark to see anything without a light source.  Strange sounds

and far off dripping gives you an idea of how big this area is.


Unless there is a character with low light vision, dark vision, or a light source, all players

without benefit of the afore mentioned advantages take a -4 penalty on spot and search checks

and are flatfooted if checks fail in case of encounter. 


If light source is used DM reads:


The walls are natural cavernous rock. Stalactites and stalagmites reach out to each other

in peppered areas of this cave.

29.

DM reads:

A small amount of light trickles down from the hole you came down from.  The area is

large and unthreatening though the wild sounds you hear may be otherwise.

29a.

The following assumes that a light source is being used or someone has dark vision.

DM reads:

Through two natural walls of cave rock, you find yourselves standing in an area with very

little hindrance to the walkway.  There is a scattering of stones in the narrow dead end 

passage to the left.  There are four chests in front up against the rock wall.  The room is 

roughly 35ft by 95 ft with a 40ft ceiling.


Trap: Falling rock traps EL9-  

Spiked blocks from the ceiling: CR6; mechanical; touch trigger (any 1 of 4 chests opened);
repair reset; 4 hidden switch bypasses (pressure floor plates; search DC 25); attack +20 melee 
(6d6, spikes); multiple targets (all targets in a 10ft-by-40ft area); Search DC 24; Disable Device
DC 20. 
Treasure for each chest:

Chest 1- ring of protection +1 (AC), 70gp

Chest 2- potion of Misdirection, 75 gp

Chest 3- scroll with 2 spells: Expeditious retreat, enlarge person. 2nd level caster, 71 gp

Chest 4- scroll with 3 spells: Cause fear, endure elements, and color spray. 2nd level

 caster, 53 gp.

29b.

If the players head south of this area into the chamber, have the players roll spot checks

against the dark mantles' hide check (hide +14).  Any player who does not spot the 

Dark mantles are unaware and flatfooted.

Creature: (3) Dark mantles EL5-
Dark Mantle, Med Magical beast, CR 2; HD 6d10+6 (50 hp); AC 17 (+1 dex, +6 natural)
29c.

DM reads:

This chamber is open and spacious.  A path opens up in the northern corner of the

chamber leading downhill into the bowels of the ground.

AREA G - 
30.

The path opens into another level of the cavern, large as the previous one was.

There is a pool of clear water that has natural healing properties.  If the players drink

from this pool, they heal as if they drank a cure light wounds potion healing 1D8+3

points of damage. If any players have empty flasks, they can bottle the water.

This water will stagnate in 1D3 days if bottled, so it must be used by that time.

As players round the corner from the entrance, the wall appears solid to them unless

a player tries to lean on the wall or a mage uses detect magic to detect the illusion.

Wall is really a spell called major image which conceals a giant centipede in area 31.

Touching or penetrating the wall will cause the wall to disappear and the centipede will

attack.  If the players take the narrowing path straight across the cave they will find a path

that takes them further down into the dungeon to area H.

DM reads:

This cave appears unfettered by obstacles.  The one obvious feature is a pool of crystal 

clear water towards the north eastern wall.  There is a wide open chamber to the north

west and a narrowing passage also in that direction.  In this passage a archway leads

downward to another chamber.


31.

There is a 40% chance the centipede will attack the players through the illusionary

wall, but battle will begin if the wall disappears. If the players run the centipede will

give pursuit and bite as many as it can get in range of. The centipede will also use its

size to block off exits.  The players are food to it and it won't give up!


DM reads:

The cave rock was an illusion and has been brought down and a huge and dark chamber is

revealed.  Also revealed is the biggest centipede the party has ever seen and is advancing

towards you with dripping mandibles.


Creature: (1) Monsterous Centipede EL6- 
Centipede, Monstrous, Garg Vermin, CR 6;   HD 30d8 (125 hp); Init +2; SPD 40 ft; AC 18 (-4 size, +2 dex, +10 natural)


AREA H - 

32.

DM reads:

The downward path opens up into another large chamber in the cave.  This chamber is

125 ft by 90 ft and has a 25 ft ceiling.  There are pathways leading from this area in the 

south east, north east and to the north of where you entered this room.  The area in 

which you are in is unlit (unless party is using a light source).  


Have players make a listen check DC 15.  DM tells those who made it:


You hear sounds of creatures echoing throughout the room.  Some of the sounds are

close by, maybe within 55 ft or so.


Trap:  Spiked pit trap EL4-
Spiked pit trap: CR4; mechanical; location trigger, no reset; ref save DC 20 to avoid; 50ft deep
(5d6, fall); pit spikes (attack +10 melee, 1d4 spikes per target for 1d4+5 each);.  Search DC 20; Disable
device DC 20.  


33.

The path dead ends with a cluster of beholders. Roll move silently checks against the 

beholders' listen check (1D20 + 18).  If the Beholders hear the players coming (or if they 

tripped the trap leading up to this point), they attack without warning with their eye rays.


If players are too loud DM reads:
Three bulbous bodies streak around the corner with open mouths and closed central

eyes and the smaller wriggling eyes on stalks take aim at you!

If players manage to be quiet, DM reads:

As you round the corner, you find yourselves at a dead end and a cluster of bulbous

bodies with eye stalks are alerted to your presence.  They turn and roar, a mouth full of

dagger like teeth spread wide open, and a central eye closes. All eye stalks take aim at

the party.



Creature: (1) Beholder, (5) Gauths EL14
Beholder, Large Abberation, CR 13; size Lg; HD 11d8+11 (60 hp); AC 20 (-1 size, +11 natural)
Gauth, Med aberration, CR 6; HD 6D8+18 (45 hp); Init +6; SPD 5ft, fly 20ft (good); AC 19 (+2 dex, +7 natural)

34.

DM reads:

Straight ahead is a natural cavern wall created by stalactites and stalagmites that 

reached for each other over years of formation and created a huge column.  This 

pylon of cave rock starts 95 ft from the party’s point of entry.  A winding cavernous

path leads off to the south.


The path leads up to a natural wall that points SW on the map.  Around the corner are

4 well built orcs.  Before the party reaches this point of the path, and if they are trying to

be quiet, have players roll a move silently check against the orcs' listen (1D20+4).




If players are not quiet enough or not trying to be stealthy, they will encounter the orcs

ready to do battle.  Roll listen checks for the players to see if they hear the orcish

banter going on (listen check DC 10).  Unless players state they are ready for battle or

they hear the orcs, the players should be considered unaware and flat footed.


DM reads:

The smell of cooked meat meets your noses and the flicker of fire light dances on the

wall.  Strange mixture of sounds echo through the cave sounding near and at the same

time far away.


As PCs round the SW point read the following:

You find the source of the light and the smell of the meat.  A make shift rotisserie 

roasting an unknown animal over an open fire.  There are four dark skinned and

muscular creatures sitting around the fire with weapons close at hand.  The two facing

your direction yell, "INTRUDERS! ATTACK INTRUDERS!"


Creature: (4) orcs, (4) orc mages EL
Orc (Alternate), Med humanoid, War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 49; AC 20 (+4 Dex, +6 Splint Mail)
Orc Mage, Med Humanoid, War5/Sor5: CR 9; Size M (6 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 5d8+5 + 5d4+5; hp 42; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 19 (+4 Dex, +5 Ring of Protection); Possessions: 1d6x10 sp, 4 flasks of Alchemists fire, 4 Acid flasks, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (2d8+3).  Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/4): 0th -- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Resistance. 1st -- Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Spider Climb. 2nd -- See Invisibility, Web.
35.

There is secret door in this area well camouflaged with the cavern wall. A search check

DC 20 is needed to find it.  Elves get + 2 to search for secret doors.  The secret door leads to 35a and out 

of this dungeon level.

DM reads:

This cavity is dimly lit from the south passage.  Fire light is reflected off the glistening,

damp surface of the eastern wall. This chamber is roughly 30 ft by 75 ft and has a 

15 foot ceiling.  The walk way appears to be free of obstacles.  The smell of cooking meat

drifts on the clammy air.  Strange mixture of sounds echo through the fissure sounding near 

and, at the same time, far away.


If the PCs reach this area first from the north pathway, events above in area 34 take

place if entering that area for the first time.

35a.

DM reads:

This chamber is unlit and 25 ft by 70 ft with a 10 foot ceiling.  A hewn channel has been cut

into the stone and the corridor leads steadily downward.


 AREA  I - 


This level of the dungeon is lit mildly with sporadic patches of phosphorescent fungus of

different kinds.  Fox fire fungus glows with a golden yellowish orange and stalks of 

giant mushrooms, solitary or in scattered patches give off a purple to blue glow.


36.


DM reads:

This chamber is lit by glowing fungus all around. There is a narrow 5 ft wide passage to

the east and to the south.  You hear a growling sound echoing throughout the room. A 

strong smell of acidic chlorine stings your nose. The chamber is 50 ft by 60 ft and

has a 8 ft ceiling.


37.

DM reads:

The stinging smell of chlorine still hangs in the air and seems to be getting worse.  The 

growling has gotten louder and you can now hear the sound of crunching bone and 

ripping flesh echoing in this cavernous maze.  This room is 45 ft by 45 ft with a 10 ft

ceiling.  There is a pathway to the east.  

A growling, hissing voice is heard once the bone crunching sounds cease saying,

"Welcome trespasser.  Keep advancing to your demise!"





38.

(SIDE BAR)
NEW AND FALLEN PCS

The PCs may find a fallen comrade or two in this area, for the hole in the ceiling is the pit

trap from area H.  If no one tripped the trap the hole won’t be there.  If those players are

smart and don't move, they are found tending their wounds (if any) and resting from their

fall.  This is a good place to pick up new characters that join the game.

There is a pool of clear water that has natural healing properties.  If the players drink

from this pool, they heal as if they drank a cure light wounds potion healing 1D8+3

points of damage. If any players have empty flasks, they can bottle the water.

This water will stagnate in 1D3 days if bottled, so it must be used by that time.


DM reads:

As you enter from the narrow passage way, a cluster of sharpened stalagmites stand

upright in the middle of the room. One of the most obvious features is a pool of crystal 

clear water towards the south western corner.  You hear a growling voice say,

"It has been a long time since I've received tribute!  You are lucky I have eaten

already.  If you trespass without bringing gifts worthy of my splendor, you will

serve as a after meal snack and your most precious items I will keep as my due!"


39.

If the PCs reach area 39 from area 37 then they won't get far if they don’t watch where 

they step.  A circular area of 15ft by 15ft is magically enchanted and hard to see.

This spot is a Permanent Teleportation circle platform.  There are no other features to

describe other than that. Search DC 34 to find circle and disable device DC 34 to 

thwart it (rogues only).  Detect magic will show a magic aura and if the spell caster

has enough rounds to study it, a spell craft check DC 24 will reveal the school of 

magic is conjuration (teleportation).  If detected the party have a 5 ft wide path to

the right they can safely traverse.  If PCs step on circle, they are teleported to the

desert (area J).  

There is also a green dragon hidden behind a semicircle of giant green capped

phosphorescent mushrooms.  Search DC is 20 to see dragon.  If a battle with

the dragon begins, the dragon will use the circle to escape if it is losing the 

fight.






DM reads following if PCs step on Permanent Teleportation circle:


In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Sun blurred images in the distance are

all you see.



If PCs wind up in the desert, the green dragon follows and starts a battle with the

players there in the desert.

If PCs manage to avoid the circle or enter from area 38 DM reads:

You know danger is near for the ground is littered with remains of unknown,

partially digested, corpses and various bones lying about.  Some unrecognizable

bodies lay in pools of bubbling green fluid.  A patch of giant phosphorescent

green mushrooms form a half circle at the north eastern most corner of the

room.  The mushrooms appear to cover an area in the corner 50ft by 40 ft.

The chamber is 150ft by 140ft and has a domed ceiling 28 ft in the center.





If PCs come in contact with the pool of acid, PCs take 1D6 acid damage per round

of exposure.  If immersed (i.e. player falls in to pool) PC takes 10D6 acid damage

per round.  PCs within 5 ft of a pool of acid, immersed, or exposed must make FORT

save DC 13 or take 1 point of constitution damage then make another save 1 min.

later or take 1D4 constitution damage.  Acid pool is 3 ft deep at center.


If PCs offer any kind of tribute, the dragon uses its suggestion (Will DC 16) to have

a PC set the offering by the mushrooms.  Otherwise, the dragon will try any reasonable

suggestion he can to get the PCs closer.  DM can also use harmless conversation,

riddles or promises of gifts in exchange for gifts.


If the PCs enter within 10 ft of the mushrooms the DM reads:


A thundering voice echoes with a growling reverberation that seems to be coming

from behind the mushroom cluster saying, "Damnedable trespassers!  You think 

I care what you can do or what you say?!  Your doom was sealed when you 

entered my lair, fools!"  At that the mushrooms melt and dissolve quickly away 

and a green gas jets toward you and spreads out! 


All PCs in the area of the breath weapon take 12D6 damage from a cone of 

corrosive gas (reflex save 25 for half damage).


DM reads:

A green dragon stands and stomps in defiance of you readying itself for battle with

a draconic grin on its spiked face.


Creature: Green dragon EL14-
Darmatair,  Huge adult Green Dragon, CR 14; HD 20d12+100 (230 hp); init +0; spd 40ft, swim 40ft, fly 150ft (poor); 
AC 32 (DEX +0, size -2, natural +19, ring of protection +5) touch 8, flat footed 27.

Chapter 9

The Desert

Area J



The following is a percentile table for what the PCs experience if they find themselves

in the desert.  A description, readable to the PCs, is provided and any monster

encounters that follow.  If PCs enter the desert prepared, they may be able to

escape.

PCs, while in the desert, are subject to extreme heat effects (111 degrees F).

Therefore, every 10 mins. the PCs are in the desert, they must make a Fort save

(DC 15, +1 for each previous check) or take 1D4 non-lethal damage.  If

PC becomes unconscious, that character begins taking 1D4 lethal damage each

10 min. period.  Fatigue and exhaustion rules apply (DMG pg. 300-301).


A cleric or mage who can create water is helpful.  The Fly spell is invaluable.

The portals can be indicated by detect magic.  Don’t forget to roll survival checks for PCs

(DC 12 or lost and DC 15 +2 for every hour of random travel to try and correct the PCs

course).  The following table assumes the PCs are traveling through the desert on foot.  If

the PCs are flying DM should still roll survival checks per hour of travel to see if they know

where they are going.  Roll percentile dice and read DM description and follow through

with any encounters listed when PCs travel at least 100 ft in any direction (distance

allowed to travel without encountering a portal is up to DM).


 %          Features and Encounters


1-5	DM reads:


	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Just tumble weeds and a few scattered

cacti are in veiw.  As you walk you see small patches of shrubbery.


6-10	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Tall 15 ft to 25 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the landscape ahead.   Two blurred,

side winding lines come into view and the mirage effect of the desert falls

away and reveals two vipers as long as any of you and half as thick.  They are

heading for the party' s  front man at full speed sliding down a steep dune.

	Creatures: Vipers (2) EL3-

Snake, Medium Viper: Medium Animal; CR 1; HD 2d8; hp 9; AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 natural)

11-15	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  The sandy flat wasteland is blurred by 

the heat waves.  The ground is full of holes, about 1 hole every 20 ft in any

direction.  Out of four of the holes crawls a pony sized scorpion, stings glistening

with venom.


Creatures: (4) Monsterous scorpions EL7-
Monstrous Scorpion, Large: Large Vermin; CR 3; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, +7 natural)


16-20	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a immense desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  Light patches of plant life become more

thick creating light debris in the half hard, half soft sand as you find a pool 

of water, an oasis!



The water of this oasis not only stops the non-lethal damage, but heals 1D3+1

	damage taken.


21-30 	DM reads:

	In a twinkle of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desolate tract, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  15 ft to 25 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the setting ahead.  A scattered trail of

what appears to be volcanic rock reveals 3 spiders, each strangely colored a

 swirling mix of orange, yellow, and grey.  Each of the three spiders stands on

their four back legs and hiss as black smoke exits from between their

fangs.


	Creatures: (5)flame spiders EL10-

Flame Spider, med vermin, CR5; HD 4d8+12 (38 hp); Init +3; SPD 20ft, 50ft climb; AC 19 (+3 dex, 

+6 natural)


31-35	DM reads:

	In a flare of white light, you find yourselves in a immeasurable mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.  Between two tall towers of stone, in the shade

of one of the rock faces is a woman, crying.  She wears a grey dress and a

red head cloth.  Her face is buried in her white gloved hands.


	The first character to approach her to try and help or find out what is the matter

	with her, experiences the following:

	"Oh, (sob), thank you for your caring!" Then in a more sinister voice she (or is it 

the snakes?) hisses, "Let me repay you for your kindness!"

	She lifts her face from her hands and looks directly into the PC's eyes and

	uses petrifying gaze (fort save DC 15 or turns to stone permanently).  On

	their initiative, four manticores swoop down and take lead positions and

	start their attack with 6 spikes each.  The medusa tries to use the cover of some

	of the towers to take a flanking position and create a little cross fire with her bow.

	If the PCs are wary and stand-offish, the medusa reveals herself and tries to use 

	her gaze (the PCs must be within 30 ft to be affected), but any attack signals her

	pet manticores to begin attack.

	Creatures: (1) Medusa, (4) Manticores EL12-
Medusa, Med female Monstrous humanoid, Adp5: CR 11; Size M (5 ft., 10 in. tall); HD 6d8+12 + 5d6+10; hp 77; AC 20 (+3 Dex, +3 Natural, ring of protection +4)
Manticore, Lg magical beast, CR5; HD 6d10+24 (57 hp); Init +2; SPD 30 ft, fly 50 ft; AC 17 (-1 size, +2 dex, +6 natural)

36-45	DM reads:

	In a flicker of white radiance, you find yourselves in a immense barren region,

 sand everywhere and the mainland nowhere in view.  Just tumble weeds and a few

scattered cacti are in view.  As you walk you see small patches of undergrowth.  Light 

 patches of plant life become more dense creating light rubble in the half hard, 

 half soft sand as you find a pool of water, an oasis!

The water of this oasis not only stops the non-lethal damage, but heals 1D3+1

	damage taken.


46-50	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.  From atop of two of these stone walls and one of

the mesas, three manticores swoop down on you, their daily victim!

Creature: Manticore (4) EL9-

Manticore, Lg magical beast, CR5; HD 6d10+24 (57 hp); Init +2; SPD 30 ft, fly 50 ft; AC 17 (-1 size, +2 dex, +6 natural)



51-60	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.   The rocky flat wasteland is blurred by 

the heat waves.  The ground is full of holes, about 1 hole every 30 ft in any

direction.  Out of six of the holes crawls a pony sized scorpion, stings glistening

with venom.

Creature: Monstrous scorpions (6) EL8-

Monstrous Scorpion, Large: Large Vermin; CR 3 HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, +7 natural)


61-69	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  15 ft to 25 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the landscape ahead.  The dunes are 

are to the party’s left and an uneven sandy plain full of hills and valleys to the

right.

Trap: Quicksand EL6-

	After players travel 80 ft any direction, they come to a spot of loose, soft

	sand that acts like quicksand.  Survival check DC 8 if character(s) are moving at

	a normal pace finds this patch of quicksand.  Running PCs will blunder in 1D2x5

	feet towards the center of the quicksand.  The quicksand patch is 20 ft in

	diameter.  To stay put but keep PC’s head above the surface is swim check 

	DC 10.  For the PCs caught to move 5 ft is in desired direction is a swim check 

	DC 15.  If either check is missed by 5 or more, player sinks beneath the surface

	and begins to drown (DMG pg. 304, Drowning; DMG pg.88 Quicksand)).


70	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

and the mainland nowhere in sight.  25 ft to 50 ft tall dunes stretch out as far

as your eyes can see. The sun blurs the landscape ahead.  As you travel you

you see huge tracks that lead to holes and funnel shapes in the sand.  The

sand appears to be moving up and down in the distance.  The movement of 

the sand seems to be getting closer.  The ground rumbles slightly.

A huge sand worm bursts through the surface in search of its prey!

Creature: (1) Megapede EL- 
Megapede, Colossal Vermin, CR 20; HD 32d8+256 (400 hp); Init -2; SPD 80 ft, Burrow 20 ft; AC 18 
(-8 size, -2 dex, +18 natural)

 71-80	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast desert, sand everywhere,

 and the mainland is in sight just 230 ft away.  Just tumble weeds and a few 

scattered cacti are in view.  As you walk you see small patches of shrubbery.

 The mainland is to the west of the party’s position.  You hear the beating of 

leathery wings from afar and 3 large, black, bat-like blots flying in towards you.

Creatures: (3) Wyverns EL9-
Wyvern: Huge Dragon sub type; CR 6; HD 7d12+14; hp 59; AC 18(-1 size, +1 dex, +8 natural)

81-85	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast mountainous wasteland. 

Rocks, rubble, mesas, stone towers, and a variety of rocky stone walls

ranging from 70 ft tall to 150 ft tall as far as the eye can see are the

make up of the landscape.   The rocky flat wasteland is blurred by 

the heat waves.  The ground is full of holes, about 1 hole every 30 ft in any

direction.  It is night.  A ghostly moan and a woman’s screams echo off

the stone walls.  Seemingly, out of nowhere appears an incorporeal being

with feminine features rushes in at you.

Creature: (1) Banshee EL
Banshee, undead (incorporeal), CR17; Size M; HD26D12 (169 hp); init +7; SPD: fly 80 feet (good); AC 16 
(+3 dex, +3 deflection);Wail: (night) 30 ft centered or 60 ft cone.  Kills up to 18 creatures. 
Fort save (DC 26).



86-95	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you find yourselves in a vast flat grassy plain.  There is a 

large wall of hewn stone that stands roughly 80 ft tall and the portal you came

through is visible as a keystone archway portal (like the one you exited at the 

volcano).  There is writing on the wall to the right of the portal that says, "The

man who knows where this portal goes has left his home to find, He’s taken his

 bow to hunt his foe and is curious about what lies behind.  -K.S."

The PCs have exited in the far west side of the Cabayan labyrinth.


96-100	DM reads:

	In a flash of white light, you exit the portal into a dark area lit only by the light

of the portal behind you.  This portal is visible as an archway portal of familiar

design.  Your surroundings have all the makings of an underground cavern.

You hear sounds both far and near of water dripping, bones crunching, and

wild animal sounds.

	The PCs have exited to level 4 of the Great Wyrm's Egg in area 46 (Zazbeth's

	Cave).

Chapter 10

GREAT WYRM' S EGG ( ZAZBETH' S CAVE )

 AREA K - N 



A stone mesa located in the extreme east on the world map is home to a powerful

dragon.  Inside through the cave entrance there is a maze of hewn cave walls using the

stalactites and stalagmites present.  In the lower levels of the dungeon, the chambers are

not lit and are natural cave rock.  The descriptions that follow assume the PCs have a

source of light.



40. 

DM reads:

The foyer is well lit with braziers up against the walls. A square support beam splits

your path to the right and left only to meet again on the other side.  Your path then opens

up to a anteroom 35 ft by 30 ft with a torch on the west and east wall.  The ceiling is 

18 ft.


In the anteroom, is a concealed corridor hidden by Mirage Arcana in the north wall that 

leads to area 40a.  Search DC 20 finds it.



40a.

DM reads:

A 10 ft section of the wall disappears and you find yourself in a hallway 10 ft by 30 ft lit

by a torch on the left wall.  The hall opens up into a room, the left and right walls lined

with three torches on each side.  Two fountains gurgle with crystal clear water at the far

end of the room.  There is a stone door 20 ft in front of the fountain on the right, on 

the south wall.  The room itself is 30 ft by 100 ft with a 20 ft ceiling.  




The two fountains have different kinds of water pouring from them.  The one on the right

heals damage like a Cure Moderate Wounds potion, healing 2D8+3 damage.  If this water

is taken from the fountain and bottled for future use it will stagnate in 1D3 days.
Trap: Poisoned fountain EL7-
The fountain on the left spews out poisoned water that, if consumed, PC must make

a fortitude save DC18 or be poisoned by water that has been contaminated by Dark

Reaver Powder (initial damage 2D6 CON and secondary 1D6 CON + 1D6 STR).

The door to the right, in front of the right hand fountain is locked and trapped.

Open lock DC 30.  Break DC 28.  


Trap: Acid Fog EL7- 

The door is trapped so that if anything but the correct key is inserted into the 

keyhole to open the door, the trap is triggered.


Acid fog; CR7; magic device; touch trigger (keyhole); automatic reset; spell effect

(acid fog, 11th level wizard, 2D6/round acid for 11 rounds); search DC 31,

Disable device DC 31.


40b.

DM reads:

Through the door you enter a hallway that runs to the left and right leading

to corridors that both lead south. hallway is 5 ft wide and southward 

corridors are 10 ft wide.  The corridor floors have diagonal slits running from

wall to wall.

Trap: Scything blade floor trap EL2-

Scything blade floor trap: CR2 mechanical; location trigger (5 ft square before entering

corridors); timer reset (10 rounds); switch bypass (search DC 25); attack +8

melee (1D8/x3); search DC 21, disable device DC 20.


DM reads:

At the end of the corridor is a 10 ft wide hall that leads south and has a 

90 degree turn to your left.  At the end, in the south eastern corner, is 

a ladder coming up through the floor out a hole that is 5 ft in diameter.


The ladder leads to area L.

41.

DM reads:

There is a large formation of rock hewn to look made for that spot 30 ft by 15 ft.  There is 

a door at the west wall and in the southeastern corner area, there is a set of stairs on the 

east side of a support beam. The stone stairway leads down.  This room is 

roughly measured at 30 ft by 50 ft with a 20 ft ceiling.


The door to the west is locked and leads to 41a.  The open lock DC is 25.  The "large formation of rock"

in the middle of the room has four entrances leading to area 41b.  There is one secret door in each of the

two 30 ft sides and one open entrance hidden by Mirage Arcana on each of the two 15 ft sides.  The two 

doors slide to the side.  The search DC is 20 for all entrances. The stairway leads down to area L.

41a.

If PCs make little to no noise, orcs are flat footed and DM reads:


You successfully unlock and open the door.  When you enter the room, an orc looks up

from what he is doing, which appears to be starting a fire.  He makes a loud grunting

noise and shoves some dirty old rags around which move quickly on their own after that.

The noise in the room rises to a crescendo as orcs grab weapons and toss the rags they

were resting under to the side.  The first orc you saw has tossed down his flint and

grabbed his great axe.


If PCs make too much noise (orcs listen D20 +2 vs. PC’s move silently), DM reads:

You successfully unlock and open the door only to find angry orcs ready to do battle with

Whoever comes through the door. The noise in the room rises to a crescendo as orcs grab weapons

And charge the party.


 	There are three orc warriors that are easily seen and one orc

mage hiding around the corner to the north.

 Creature: (4) Orcs, (4) Orc mages EL-
Orc (Alternate), Med humanoid, War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 49; AC 20 (+4 Dex, +6 Splint Mail)
Orc Mage, Med Humanoid, War5/Sor5: CR 9; Size M (6 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 5d8+5 + 5d4+5; hp 42; Init +4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 19 (+4 Dex, +5 Ring of Protection); Possessions: 1d6x10 sp, 4 flasks of Alchemists fire, 4 Acid flasks, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds (2d8+3).  Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/4): 0th -- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Resistance. 1st -- Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Spider Climb. 2nd -- See Invisibility, Web.

After the battle, DM reads:

All orcs present lay gravely wounded or dead at your feet.  The room is roughly 40 ft

by 20 ft and the ceiling 15 ft.  There is an open chest in the south west corner, and

around the corner to the north is a corridor with 2 cages, housing livestock.  In the

cages are 4 goats and a manger full of hay.


If the PCs search the chest ( DC 8), they find dirty rags, 5sp, 2 cp, and a flask of oil

fuel.



41b.

DM reads:

The room is quite sparse with the main feature being a chest in the middle of the floor.

This room is roughly the same size as its outer dimensions.


The chest in the middle of the floor is locked.  Open lock DC is 40.

Chest contents:

- 10 gold, 20 sp, 25 cp, wand of magic missile (3rd level caster, 4 charges), 2 portable 

  holes.

AREA L



The descriptions start with area 42 as if the PCs went down the stairs from area 41.  There 

is another way to reach this level of the dungeon from a ladder in area 42d.  The majority

of this level is lit by torches on the wall.


42.

DM reads:

The room is well lit.  Six torches are mounted to three of the walls; two on the north wall,

two on the east wall, and two on the south wall.  Four stone formations hewn into square

shapes may have been made that way to split the 115 ft by 45 ft room into cubicles.  

These formations run from floor to ceiling 18 ft high.


If the PCs make too much noise or investigate the west end of this room they encounter

seven ogres and one ogre mage.


Creatures: (2)Ogre Mages, (2) Ogre Brb, (4) Ogres EL12-
Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 
Improved initiative); Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7): 0th -- Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Read Magic. 
1st - Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield.
Ogre, Lg giant, Bbn4: CR 7; HD 4d8+12 + 4d12+12; hp 81; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 22 (+3 Dex, -1 Size, 
+5 Natural, +5 Chain mail)
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, -1 dex, +3 hide, +5 natural)

There are 8 secret doors in this room, two in each of the four walls leading to areas

42a, 42b, 42c, 42d and 42e.  The search DCs for each is 20 to find them.  All secret

doors are down sliding and close in 1D3 rounds.


42a.

DM reads:

You enter a passageway barely furnished with any finery.  The passage leads west and is

5 ft to 10 ft wide at any given time and has an 18 ft ceiling.  This hall is not lit.  




There is an Illusory wall hiding a path to the south on the southern wall.

Search DC 20.  Illusory wall path leads to area 42e.


When PCs reach the end of the hall DM reads:


You see that this path dead ends or rather it loops around and sends you

back the way you came.


If entering from 42e, DM reads:

You enter an intersecting hallway that runs east and west and is 5 ft to 10 ft wide

at any given moment.  The hallway is not pre-lit by torches or any other light source.

To the west, you may see a support pylon that appears to create a loop and to the

East, an almost immediate 90 degree left turn into a meandering passageway. 


There is a Illusory wall hiding a path to the south on the southern wall.

Search DC 20.  Illusory wall path leads to area 42e.


When PCs reach the end of the hall DM reads:

You see that this path dead ends or rather it loops around and sends you

back the way you came.


42b.


DM reads:

You find a sparse and winding hall that ranges in width from 5 ft to 10 ft wide.


DM reads the following when the PCs reach the other end of the hall:

The hall has a loop roughly 45 ft from where you entered the hallway.  This hall way

ends suddenly after walking at least 130 ft through the winding passage.


At each end of the hall is a secret door that leads to or from area 42.


42c.


DM reads:

You find a sparse and winding hall leading west (or east if coming from area 42e) that

ranges in width from 5 ft to 10 ft wide.  Graffiti in orcish curses line the walls of this passage.


DM reads the following when the PCs reach the other end of the hall:


The hall has a loop roughly 45 ft from where you entered the hallway.  This passage way

ends suddenly after walking at least 90 ft through the winding passage.


At the ends of this hall is a secret door leading to area 42 and an illusory wall leading to 42e.


42d.

DM reads:

You find a bare and snaking passage leading east (or south/south west if coming from northern

secret door leading to same corridor) that ranges in width from 5 ft to 10 ft wide. The ceiling is 

20 ft high.  Graffiti in orcish curses line the walls of this passage. Also, writings in draconic mark

the walls about 40 ft from your point of entry.  A loop is formed by a pylon in the corner of the

            	 passage and in the Southeast corner there are two ladders.  One ladder leads up and one leads

down into a hole in the ground.


The ladder going up leads to the first level of this dungeon in area 40b.  The ladder leading

Downward goes to the third level in area 43.


The following writings are found on the wall 10 ft before the trap marks on the map.

Any PC that has draconic as one of their languages can read the warnings on the wall:


“Warning too all who trespass: Danger is directly, right under your nose!”  (If party uses southern

secret door).
OR
“Warning to all that trespass: Left is not right towards your continued life!” (If party uses north 

Eastern secret door).


Trap: Death blade wall scythe EL8-

Death blade wall scythe: CR8 Mechanical; touch trigger; manual reset; Attack +16 melee (2D4+8 plus

Poison, scythe); poison (death blade, DC 20 fort resists, 1D6 CON/ 2D6 CON); Search DC 24;

Disable device DC 19.


The 5 ft squares before the trap markers and after the draconic warnings are the trigger for the 

trap.  The trap is reset by touching the 5 ft square touch triggers again.

42e. 

The two secret doors both lead to area 42.  There is an illusory wall (search DC 20)

to the north.

DM reads:

The hall way is 5 ft wide at any given spot with a 18 ft ceiling.  You can see straight across

and notice there are two intersecting corridors running east to west.




Trap: Fire ball trap EL5-

Fire ball trap: CR 5; Magical device; location trigger; automatic reset; spell effect ( fire ball, 

10th level wizard, 10D6 fire, REF save DC 16 for ½ damage); Search DC 29; Disable

device DC 29.

 The marked spot for the trap is the trigger.



AREA - M



This level of the dungeon is unlit.  There are Three exits in this dungeon to be aware of:

a ladder leading up to area 42d, ladder leading down from 43b to 44 in level M, and a slippery

pit trap that leads down also to area 44 on level M.


43.

DM reads:

You dismount the ladder in the corner of a lower level of the caverns in which you are exploring

to find ornate walls leading to the east and south.  This level is unlit by any other source but

                what you carry with you.  The east passage can be gauged roughly at 200 ft long and 10 ft

wide.  The south passage can be roughly estimated to be 80 ft long and 5 ft wide.  Both 

passages have a 15 ft rough cavernous rock ceiling.


35 ft past the corner going south, is a trapped secret door.  The search DC is 20 to find the door.

Break DC is 29.  The door is upward sliding to open.

Trap: Crushing stone door EL6-

Crushing stone door: CR6; mechanical; location trigger; automatic reset; door slams down (12d6 crush);

Switch bypass (search DC 25); Multiple targets (any target in 10ft by 5ft area under door);

Never miss; onset delay (1 round); search DC 20; disable device DC 22.

Trap is triggered by opening door.  One hidden switch (10 ft to the right of the door) opens the

secret door, and a second hidden switch bypasses the trap (10 ft to the left of the door).

Search check DC 25 required in finding each switch.

South corridor-

DM reads:

A 10 ft wide unlit corridor leads east.  The walls are rougher than hewn stone but

smoother than natural cave rock.  You see what appears to be a left turn or 

indention to the left up ahead.  The  corridor is roughly 200 ft in distance.


Fountain-

The water of this fountain heals 2D8+3 damage just as a cure moderate wounds potion.

If water is stored, water will stagnate in 1D3 days and loses its healing abilities.


DM reads:

To your left, in a 10 ft by 25 ft recess in the wall, is a fountain full of crystal clear water.

The water gurgles up from the middle.  Water overflows from the fountain and trickles

down the left side, in the corner of the hall, down to the hall’s end.  You hear water

trickling and splashing down the hall in the distance. As you walk further east down

this corridor, the ground grades down 1 ft every 5 ft past the fountain.




At the end of the hall is a pit trap.  A hole that drains cave moisture and the fountain water

out of this level.  A dangerous area surrounds the pit.  Slippery algae lines the rim which 

makes the ground slick.  A balance check DC 15 is required or PC falls down the hole.


Trap: Yellow mold, spiked pit trap EL 7-

Spiked pit trap: CR4; mechanical; location trigger (slick algae); automatic reset; DC 20 REF save avoids, 

Balance check DC 15 or PC falls; 50 ft deep (5D6, fall); pit spikes (ATT + 10 melee, 1D4 spikes per

target for 1D4+5 damage each); Yellow mold: CR6;(Fort save DC 15 for all targets within 10ft of mold burst 
or take 1d6 con damage.   Fort save DC 15 required 1 min later even if 1st save succeeded or take 2d6 con 
damage) search DC 20; Disable device DC 20.

This pit leads to area 44a of level n. 


43a.

DM reads:

You find yourself in a small anteroom 10 ft by 15 ft.  A stone door to the next room is in the east

Wall.


This door is free but slides to the side (left).   A strength check DC 10 is needed to open this door.


43b.

This area of the dungeon has four separate listings as follows: north hall, south hall, east corridor,

west corridor.

West corridor-

DM reads:

You are in the middle of a passage that leads roughly 22 ft north and 23 ft south in travel

distance.  The corridor is 10 ft wide and has an 18 ft ceiling. To the north and south is support 

 beams that create loops in the corners of the halls.

North hall -

DM reads:

You see a 5 ft (at times 10 ft) winding hall way.  Very little in the way of finery but the hall

littered with the remains of creatures or people who rested here before you.  The litter ranges

from scraps of paper or decaying food to a heap of diverse rubbish.

Using the DMG, ask PCs to make periodic search checks in the 10 ft areas of this section of hall.

10% chance PCs find a magic item and 25% chance PCs find a mundane (non-magical) item.

Then roll percentile dice to come up with item on tables in the DMG (pg. 66, 216-251).  Roll

on minor column only.


South hall-

Have PCs roll listen checks DC 10.  If any PCs succeed, they hear the sounds of a group 

Approaching from the eastern end of the hall.  If no one hears the creatures approach,

the PCs are flatfooted.


DM reads:

A marching group of orcs block your path.   They ready themselves for battle.

One of the orcs speaks in common, “Mistress orders.  Kill trespassers!”     


Creature: (6) Orcs EL-

Orc (Alternate), Med humanoid, War5: CR 4; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 5d8+20; hp 49; AC 20 (+4 Dex, +6 Splint Mail)
There are two illusory walls in this hall.  The first is on the left 10ft into the hall (hides a locked

Treasure chest; Open lock DC 25).

Treasure - 5D4 gp, 4D4 sp, and a +2 dagger.

The second illusory wall, 95 ft down the hall on the left, leads to area 43c.


115 ft down the hall DM reads:

You see an indention to the right.  A 15 ft. section of wall conceals a small space behind.

You hear a squeaking and something rummaging through trash.  The unmistakable smell

of old, decaying refuse meets your nose.

If the PCs disturb the dire rats on the other side of the wall, they will defend their rights to 

their lavish find.


creature: Dire rats (5) EL5 -

Dire rat, small animal, CR 1; HD 3d8+3 (13 hp); init +3 (dex); SPD 40ft, climb 20ft; AC 15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural)

Treasure- Search DC 10 to find:

Backpack (contents: 3 candles, 2 daggers, 1 rusty short sword, 1 flask, flint and tender,

                   and edible trail rations)



East corridor-

DM reads:

You find a hallway that leads at least 40 ft either north or south, depending on which end 

of the hall you are on.  The hall is litter sparsely with dust and trash of diverse types.

A strange wind blows up from a staircase in the southern end of the corridor. The 

staircase leads downward.  The sound of splashing water is carried on the wind. 


The stairs that are mentioned above lead to area 44 of level N. 


43c.

DM reads:

As you pass through the false wall, you find yourself in a hidden chamber 10 ft wide.

There is an immediate left turn that leads to a long and narrow hall that is just 5 ft 

wide.  The left and right wall are scored in orcish graffiti down through the passage

ending in pictograms of red dragons on both the left and right walls.  There appear 

to be at least two chests, maybe three, towards the end of the hall. 





Trap: (3) Burning Hands EL9-


All three traps are the same; maximized burning hands.  The flame comes from the

pictograms of red dragons when within its proximity.  All three chests are in the middle

of two dragon pictograms.


Maximized burning hands trap: CR 6  magic device; proximity trigger (dragon pictograms);

Automatic reset; spell effect (maximized burning hands, 5th level wizard, 5D4 (20 MAX)

fire, REF save DC 13 half damage); search DC 26; disable device 26.

Chest 1- Coin: 323 gold coins (323 gp), scroll (caster level 3 on all spells): arcane (325 gp),

                 Fox's Cunning, Shroud of Undeath, Flame Bolt  
Chest 2- coin: 311 gold coins
Chest 3- 362 gp, grossularite (colorless to faint green garnets) (73 gp), obsidian (9 gp),2 Potions of ghoul touch 
(300 gp each).

AREA - M
44.
This is the final level of the dungeon.  Zazbeth is in area 46b waiting on her tribute or prey.
PCs need to make a spot check before exiting the stairway DC 13 or be flatfooted
against two cloaker lords.  

DM reads:
As you exit the stairway, you see a natural cavernous setting, dark, moist, and sounds
All around.  Water splashes down somewhere to the south.
If the PCs don’t spot the cloaker lords DM reads:
You also hear disturbing moaning sounds from above.
PCs must make a FORT save DC 16 or be nauseated for 1D4+1 rounds.
One of the cloaker lords emit a moan directed at the highest level mage (FORT save
DC 16 or be affected as by a Hold Monster spell).
Creature:  (1)Cloaker lord, (4) Cloakers  EL -
Cloaker lord, Hg Aberration, CR 7; HD 9d8+45 (85 hp); Init +5 (+1 dex, +4 Improved initiative);SPD 10ft, fly 50ft; AC 17 (+1 dex, *natural, -2 size)
Cloaker, Lg Aberration, CR 5; HD 6d8+18 (45 hp); init +7 (+3 dex, +4 improved initiative); SPD 10ft, fly 40ft; AC 19 
(-1 size, +3 dex, +7 natural)
Search DC 15 finds: large  steel  shield  +1  (1,170  gp), potion  of  cure  light  wounds  (50  gp),
potion  of  invisibility  (300  gp), club  +1  (2,300  gp), and decayed flesh and bones of 4 humanoids.
44a.
DM reads:
You see a small chamber 26 ft by 20 ft with a 20 ft ceiling.  Water pours down in an almost
perfect circle around an out cropping of mold covered topaz colored stalagmites.  In between
the spikes are the bones and remains of at least three humanoids for there are three skulls
visible.  A short sword, a gold ring, an amulet, and at least 20 gp and 40 silver are noticeable within
the stalagmite area. There is nothing special about the sword, ring or the amulet.  An appraise check
DC 15 will find each are worth no more than 50 gp a piece.


Trap: yellow mold EL 6-
This area is where fallen PCs from the pit trap in area 43 will be found.  There is yellow mold
covering the stalagmites in this area.  PCs that fell in the pit trap must make Fort save DC 15.
Yellow mold- 10 square ft of mold; location trigger (stalagmites); Fort save DC 15 (all targets
Within 10 ft of burst) or take 1D6 CON damage, second save one minute later (first one 
succeeded or not) FORT save DC 15 or take 2D6 CON damage.

45. Chamber-
DM reads:
You are in a chamber of this cave that measures roughly 20 ft by 25 ft.  The ceiling is
about 20 ft high.  You see a column to the north of the chamber that splits the path
into two corridors.

Left corridor-
DM reads:
A path leads around the corner.  You hear a wild growling coming from up ahead.
A spot check DC 10 is needed to see a demon sentinel waiting to attack and/or run
to sound the alarm to his comrades in the south of the cavern.


Creature: (1) Abishai, Red EL8-
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21
Right corridor-
DM reads:
A very thin path leads south. The pathway is barely 5 ft wide.  The corridor winds right  
then left.  A chamber opens up to the south and a path leads off to the north east.
47.
DM reads:
In a dark corner to the south of the cavern, a chamber opens up and reveals five red
demons, draconic in appearance and ready for battle.                 

Creature:  (5) Abishai, red (baatezu) EL13-
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21

These demons should travel north east to area 46 if warned by the abishai in area 45
In order to bottle neck the party into the tight entrance of area 46.  These Baatezus
are guards for Zazbeth and her most trusted minions.

46.
DM reads:
You stand at the entrance of a large cavernous room 40 ft by 30 ft and an elevated 
ceiling 25 ft high.  A huge column joins the ceiling to the floor in the north east of
this room creating a circular path.  To the south is a door plug made of mud wattle.
You hear a growling voice coming from the eastern side of the room but can’t
make out the source.  The voice says, “By the twiddling of my thumbs, something
delicious this way comes.  By the twitching of my tail, come trespassers, welcome 
to hell”.

Northern loop-
DM reads:
You happen upon two scrawny looking teens, one male and one female.  The 
female notices you and pulls back to give you view of her male companion.
She addresses the party in a hushed voice, “Please, can any of you help my
brother?  He injured himself badly and is unconscious.  Please help.”
From a distance he has no visible injuries.
This is a ploy to catch the PCs off guard. The two are actually wererats trying to 
lure a meal.  If a PC gets close enough to examine the male, that PC witnesses the change
to animal form close up.  The female changes at the same time.


Creature: Male and female wererats (2) EL11-
Male or female human Com10: CR 9; Size M (5 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 10d4+30; hp 51; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; 
AC 12 (+2 Dex)
OR
Animal form, hybrid Rat humanoid, CR 9; HD 10d4+30; hp 51;Init +3; SPD 30 ft; AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 natural)

Portal-
DM reads:
You see in the northern most area of the loop of cavernous stone, a portal of 
Familiar design.  A keystone archway has been built into the wall and a magic
gate illuminates from within the confines of stone.
Trap -
This trap is camouflaged with an illusory wall on the floor.
Magically camouflaged spiked pit trap- magical; location trigger; automatic reset; spell 
effect (illusory wall, 10 level sorcerer); REF save DC 20 to avoid; 100 ft deep (10D6, fall);
pit spikes (ATT +10 melee, 1D4 spikes per target for 1D4+5 each);
search DC 27; disable device DC 18.
46a.
The mud door is secured from the other side.  To enter area 46a a strength check DC 18 is needed
to pull open the door. 
DM reads:
The door opens up to a narrow path 5ft wide and leads 30 ft around a mildly curved bend.
A spot check DC 15 is needed or be flat footed against a cloaker lord and a cloaker.
Creature: Cloaker lord (1) and Cloaker (1) EL -
Cloaker lord, Hg Aberration, CR 7; HD 9d8+45 (85 hp); Init +5 (+1 dex, +4 Improved initiative);SPD 10ft, fly 50ft; 
AC 17 (+1 dex, *natural, -2 size)
Cloaker, Lg Aberration, CR 5; HD 6d8+18 (45 hp); init +7 (+3 dex, +4 improved initiative); SPD 10ft, fly 40ft; AC 19 
(-1 size, +3 dex, +7 natural)
Treasure: 2 large  steel  shields  +1  (1,170  gp), large  wooden  shield  +1  (1,157  gp),
studded  leather  armor  +1  (1,175  gp),  greataxe  +2  (8,320  gp) sheds  light  in  a  20 ft
                radius  (as  a  torch), Bloodied  Onyx  (500  gp), 583 gp.  The treasure is what is left of the cloakers 
last victims.

46b.
The entrance to this area is hidden by an illusory wall.  The wall reaches north and south 20 ft across.
A search DC finds the wall.  On the other side the PCs will meet Zazbeth the red dragon.
DM reads:
You pass through a wall that isn’t really there and step into a large dimly lit chamber
roughly 60 ft by 90 ft.  You feel a dull heat from above.  You notice the ceiling grades
steeply upwards about 100 ft.  A tiered column in the north east corner reaches up to
the limits of the roof and on one of the ledges, 80 ft above you, sits a red dragon,
glaring menacingly at the party.  The dragon addresses you in a calm but sinister
voice, “Your trespass is unimportant but I warn you that if one item of my impressive
collection is stolen, I will repay the deed by destroying another city and the deaths
will begin with your insignificant band of comrades.  I can surely bide my time and wait 
for this realm to kill you.  Why waste my time?  You will definitely perish if you oppose my
master.  Oh, as my due tribute, you can leave your weapons and precious valuables here
or I will set ablaze your bodies and leave you as cinders where you stand.”
She chuckles in a wicked way as if she heard a good joke then eyes the party hungrily
and says, “That sounds too good to pass up!”

At this point Zazbeth uses her breath weapon.  WILL save DC 24 or if failed PCs are shaken.
If Zazbeth is losing the fight she will fly down and take human form to escape through an exit on
The eastern wall to the right of the corner column.  This exit leads to the desert.
Creature: Zazbeth, Red Dragon, EL16-
Zazbeth, Adult fiendish red dragon: CR 16; Huge Dragon (Fire); HD 23d12+115; hp 264; Init +4; Spd 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor); AC 29 (-2 size, +21 natural)
Dragon horde:
200 pp, 500 gp, 3000 sp, 2000 cp, potion  of  aid  (300  gp), potion  of  cat's  grace  (300  gp),
potion  of  charisma  (300  gp), ring  of  minor  elemental  resistance  (ice)  (16,000  gp),
ring  of  protection  +1  (2,000  gp), arcane scroll  (375  gp)- Hold  Person (caster level 5),
wand of Lightning  Bolt  (caster level 5, 47  charges)  (10,575  gp).

Chapter 11
CORDYAN
AREA - O

Cordyan is less like a city and more like a military base.  There are four buildings destroyed beyond
recognition.  The buildings used to be two barracks, one mess hall, and one basic exchange.
The afore mentioned buildings are listed in order of appearance from left to right.

48.
DM reads:
As you enter the thorp sized dwelling, you step past and around the door which is
hanging on just barely by one of its rusty hinges.  Four large heaps of rubble and
still smoking cinders are all that is left of the buildings that once was.  Scorched
to black skeletons litter the ground along with burnt, melted, or broken weapons.
One thing is certain; they went out with their boots on!  The complex is 100 ft
by 150 ft and open to the sky.  There are a set of huge foot prints left by some
kind of reptilian creature and a flattened humanoid body in the imprint.

As the party makes its way to the back of the military complex, the DM reads:

This place was reduced to scorched craters and crumbling walls.  In the north east
corner of the complex, a portal of familiar design stands close to piece of crumbled
wall.

The following takes place only if it is night:

 You begin to hear the sounds of battle and spectral beings begin to appear.
They seem to be reenacting the battle that took place here but they are aiming at
you!  Shouts can be heard, "To arms, to arms, we're under attack!"

Creature: Spectral Archers (11) EL-
Spectral Archers, Med undead, (Incorporeal); CR 8; HD 7d12 (45 hp); AC 15 (+3 dex, +2 deflection)
Five archers show up first round and then two more each round after one has
                been "killed" or turned.
Treasure: DM should roll spot checks for PCs to see if they discover the following:
DC                ITEM(S)
10	Gold plated, scorched hip bone of a victim
12	                 1D4 gp
13	                 Coin pouch w/ 1D6 silver and 1 diamond (20 gp)
14	                 Ring of armor +2 (still on finger bone of a skeleton)
15	                 Ring of armor +3 (half buried in ashes)
25                   portable hole w/ locked chest inside (buried under a pile of rubble)  
                       (Open lock DC 30) inside chest is a bow of brilliant energy.
48a.
Left staircase-
DM reads:
An intact set of steps lead up to a watch tower.  The pathway then turns 90 degrees to
the right onto a cat walk meant for the archers that lived here. The cat walk is 5 ft
wide and 150 ft long.
Right staircase-
DM reads:
                A near crumbled set of steps lead up to a watch tower.  The pathway then turns 90 degrees to
the left onto a cat walk meant for the archers that lived in and guarded the complex. The cat walk
is 5 ft wide and would be 150 ft long if not for the 20 ft gap of wall that has collapsed about halfway
down the path.



Chapter 12
WOLVERTAIN CAVERNS
AREA P

Wolvertain’s cave is lit on the first level and unlit for the last three.  The main quest here is to 
retrieve the three Arrows of Dragon Slaying created by Kelvin Shursite.  
51.
DM reads:
A tiled look has been cut into the cavern floor.  You find yourselves in a foyer 20 ft by 30 ft.
Light from torches mounted to walls comes down two 10 ft wide corridors to the left and
right.
51a.
Beyond an Illusory wall, requiring a search check DC 20 to find, DM reads: 
 An unlit, winding path leads to a pile of rubbish that is arranged in a way
like someone had once camped here.  The skeleton and backpack are also
clues to this.  There is a scorch mark in the middle of the room.  You hear a
loud screeching and the rubbish along the northern wall begins to rustle about.

Creature: Dire rats (4) EL4 -

Dire rat, small animal, CR 1; HD 3d8+3 (13 hp); init +3 (dex); SPD 40ft, climb 20ft; AC 15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural)
Treasure- Search DC 20 to find:

Backpack (contents: 3 candles, 2 daggers, 1 rusty short sword, 1 flask, flint and tender,

and edible trail rations), 20 sp, silver javelin +1.

The backpack is a wondrous item known as a Heward’s handy haversack.

52.
DM reads:
A 10 ft wide path lit with staggered torches mounted to the wall leads east.  The path
then opens up into a chamber 30 ft by 35ft with a 15 ft ceiling.  The chamber is lit with
four torches; two on the north wall and two on the south wall.  An unlit path leads on
further east.  Also on the north and south walls of the chamber are tapestries, blue in
color and draconic in design.  These wall hangings are hung like curtains on a rod
mounted to the wall and brass rings holding the tapestries.
Secret door-
The door is concealed behind the tapestry on the south wall.  The door slides to the left
when curtain is drawn back to the right (the tapestry is the switch).  Search DC 20 for the 
door.  Search DC 25 for the switch.
Trap- Wall scythe trap EL-
The trap is in the unlit 10 ft wide corridor to the east.  The tapestry on the north wall is the 
switch to bypass the trap safely.  The curtain must be drawn back to the right.

(5) Wall scythe trap-mechanical; location trigger (either 5 ft square before 1st  trap marker);
automatic reset; hidden switch bypass (search DC 25); ATT +20 melee (2D4+8/x4, scythe);
Search DC 21; Disable device DC 18.

52a.
The following assumes that the PCs are entering this area from area 52 or 53.  If PCs are entering
from area 54, rephrase to fit. 
DM reads:
As you enter a small room about 10 ft by 20 ft, you disturb the meal of several dire rats, the half
devoured corpse of a humanoid.  They charge the party to defend their territory and food.
Creature: Dire rats (4) EL4 -


Dire rat, small animal, CR 1; HD 3d8+3 (13 hp); init +3 (dex); SPD 40ft, climb 20ft; AC 15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural)
Treasure- Search DC 20 to find:

Backpack (contents: 3 candles, 2 daggers, 1 rusty short sword), 5 cp, 5 sp.
The sounds of battle bring ogres two rounds later, armed and ready for battle.  The ogres
were sleeping in the other room to the east and were roused and alarmed by the rat’s
screeching sounds.
Creature: (2) Ogre mages and (4) Ogres EL-


Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, 

+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Natural, +2 Ring of protection)
Ogre: Large Giant; CR 2; HD 4d8+8; hp 26; AC 16 (-1 size, -1 dex, +3 hide, +5 natural)

These ogres each have 10D4 sp in their coin pouches.  Search (DC 15) to find each ring of protection.
Search (DC 15) to find a chest key on each of the ogre mages.
                Ogre’s chamber-
DM reads:
In the middle of the larger chamber, a stair case leads downward into darkness.  
Two chests sit in the two west wall corners.  The room is a perfectly square 35 ft
by 35 ft. with a 17 ft ceiling.
An illusory wall leads to area 54 and a door (not secret on this side) leads to area 53
in the smaller chamber on the south wall. 
Treasure chest 1- 5 small sapphire dragon statues (275 gp each).  Open lock DC 20 or use key. 

Treasure chest 2- mithral shield +1 of minor elemental resistance (Res 10, acid), 20 gp.  Chest 2 is trapped.
Trap- Lightning bolt trap (chest) EL6-
Lightning Bolt trap: CR6; magic device; touch trigger; automatic reset; spell effect (lightning bolt, 10th level 
wizard, 10D6 electricity, REF save DC 14 half damage); search DC 28; disable device DC28.

53.
DM reads:
A 10 ft wide path lit with staggered torches mounted to the wall leads east.  The path
then opens up into a chamber 25 ft by 35ft with a 17 ft ceiling.  The chamber is lit with
four torches; two on the north wall and two on the south wall.  An unlit path leads on
further east.  Also on the north wall of the chamber is a tapestry, blue in color .  These wall
hangings are hung like curtains on a rod mounted to the wall and brass rings holding the tapestries. 
The one displayed here depicts a man firing three arrows into the sky and lightning striking the arrows.
Secret door-
The door is concealed behind the tapestry on the north wall.  The door slides to the left
when the torch to the right of the wall hanging is removed.  Search DC 20 for the 
door.  Search DC 25 for the switch.

                54.
DM reads:
You have exited a 10 ft wide corridor leading north and south into an unlit chamber that is 
30 ft by 35 ft.  Refuse litters the stone tile floor and ogre curses line the west wall while
small colored pictograms of chromatic dragons create a mosaic portrait of the Dark One on 
the east wall.
An illusory wall leads to area 52a from the west wall into the ogre’s chamber.

AREA - Q
55.
DM reads:
As you exit the staircase, you find yourself in an unlit 25 ft by 55 ft room.  The floor is littered
with the remains of creatures that became the meals for resting adventurers or other humanoids.
Grizzly trophies of bones, skulls, and untreated skins are all that were left behind.  A weak air
current blows from the east, creating a moaning whistle from a 10 ft wide corridor in the east wall.
Search check DC 15 finds an illusory wall at the end of the corridor. 
56.
DM reads:
The illusory wall gives way to what appears to be a treasure or storage room of some kind.  Scattered 
about are seven wooden chests in the large 50 ft by 95 ft chamber.  The walls are detailed in script and
art showing the worship or praise of a dragon god.  The dragon god depicted in the stone etchings 
depict a five headed dragon with the center largest head emitting a massive lightning bolt from its
single horn and from its draconic maw.
If a PC uses the decipher script skill (DC 13), there are three phrases repeated over and over throughout
the room.  The phrases are, “Show me favor and fortune, Oh Dark One, over my draconic kin!”
“Praise be to the Dark One who has given our master his gift of power!” and, “I pray of you, Dark One,
to bless me with the clout to vanquish your enemies so that I might gain your favor!”
Of the seven chests, all but one is protected by a deadly arrow trap.  The arrows come
from the trap marks on the map of this room.
Trap- Black lotus poisoned arrow trap EL9-
Poison arrow trap: CR 9 Mechanical; touch trigger; automatic reset; hidden lock bypass (Search 
DC 25, open lock DC 30); ATT +10 ranged (1D6/x3 plus poison, arrow); poison (black lotus
extract, fort save DC 20 or 3D6 con primary, 3D6 secondary); search DC 20; disable device
DC 20.
When a locked chest is opened or a open lock check fails on a chest covered by a trap, an arrow
is fired.
Treasure in order from door:
Chest 1- 20 gp, 80 sp, 100 cp, ring of time stop (3 charges/day, ring is etched with a picture of an hourglass
with three small diamonds at the top.  Each time the ring is used a diamond relocates itself to the bottom and
becomes a small black onyx.  The stones turn back into diamonds in 24 hours)  
Chest 2- 500 gp
Chest 3- +2 dragon slayer (+2 long sword of greater dragon slaying, fort save DC 20 on a critical hit or dragon dies); 
                DM reads: The sword’s scabbard changes colors from red, to black, to white, to green, to blue, and back to red 
repeatedly. The handle is ebony and dragon shaped and has five dragons etched into a round hand guard.
Chest 4- ring of minor elemental resistance (Res 10, cold), 4 potions of cure serious wounds (3D8+10),20 gp.
Chest 5- Bracers of armor +3, 2 potions of cure light wounds (1D8+3).
Chest 6- a pair of friend shield rings.
Chest 7- five diamonds (worth a total of 10,000 gp), two rubies (400 gp each), Quartz crystal Powder (spell craft
               check (DC 20) to recognize as a spell component for the Wall of Force spell).
Secret door- 
There is a secret door at in the east wall of this room, requiring a search DC 20 to find and
a strength check DC 18 to open.  The door leads to area 56a.


56a.
DM reads:
You find yourself in a 10 ft wide corridor that leads to a 20 ft by 50 ft room.  In the middle 
Of the room is a staircase that leads downward.  The room is unlit and sparsely furnished
or decorated.

AREA - R 

57.
DM reads:
You’re in a small recess of which the staircase behind you takes up more than half of.
The area is unlit and the walking space is roughly 15 ft by 20 ft.  The walls are cave rock
A small 5 ft path lead off to the east.
58.
DM reads:
The path leads you to a larger chamber of the cave about 45 ft by 45 ft with an immense 
ceiling reaching up in excess of 35 ft high.  Paths lead to the east and north east.  Light
is reflected off the glistening moist cavern walls of the north east passageway.

Around the end of the north east passage a carrion crawler awaits its meal.
As the PCs near this area the DM reads:
You smell the stink of rotten meat which now fills the area.
Creature:  (1)Carrion Crawler EL4-
Carrion Crawler, Lg aberration, CR 4; HD 3d8+6 (19 hp); init +2; SPD 30ft, climb 15ft; AC 17 (-1 size, +2 dex, 
+6 natural)
59.
Basically a cavernous intersection.  DM reads:
There are two passages; one to the north and one to the south west.  Both paths are unlit.
60.
DM reads:
A pathway leads off to the east as the way to the west dead ends.  A door made of  mud
wattle plugs a passage or chamber to the south.

A strength check DC 18 is needed to pull open the door.
60a.
The 30 ft by 40 ft chamber is the home of an encampment of ogres.  When the door is pulled

open, the ogres will be ready to fight.  They attack at the first sight of intruders.  The room
is sparsely furnished with two tables located in the north west and south west corners of the 
room, 9 bedding pads lined up against the walls and two chests under the tables.  There are
also 8 crudely made wooden stools, 4 at each table.  The chest under the south west corner
table is trapped.    


Creature: (2) Ogre mages and (7) Ogre barbarians EL15-
Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, 
+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Natura, +2 Ring of protectionl)
Ogre, Lg giant, Bbn4: CR 7; HD 4d8+12 + 4d12+12; hp 81; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 22 (+3 Dex, -1 Size, 
+5 Natural, +5 Chain mail)

These ogres all have 10D4 sp in their coin pouches.  Search check (DC 15) to find each ring of
protection on the ogre mages.
Treasure chest 1- 5 small sapphire dragon statues (275 gp each).  Open lock DC 20 or use key.

Treasure chest 2-  mithral shield +1 of minor elemental resistance (10, acid), 20 gp.  Chest 2 is trapped.
Trap-Lightning bolt trap EL6-
Lightning bolt trap: CR6; magic device; touch trigger; automatic reset; spell effect (lightning bolt,
10th level wizard, 10D6 electricity, REF save DC 14 half damage); search DC 28; disable
device DC28.
61.
DM reads:
The15 ft wide passageway is dimly lit and leads north and south.  The cavernous
walls drip with moisture.  Wild sounds echo up ahead from the north end of
the path.
62.
DM reads:
This area is well lit, showing a pathway to the west and to the south.  Feral sounds echo
up from a staircase that leads downward further into the bowels of this dungeon.

 AREA - S

63.
DM reads:
This 35 ft by 35 ft chamber is unlit.  Demonic sounds echo throughout this area apparently 
coming somewhere from an easterly direction.
 64.
DM reads:
In a 20 ft by 30 ft chamber of this dungeon a demonic (or is it draconic) creature has prepared
Itself for battle and yells out what sounds like a warning in a strange dialect.
If any PCs have draconic for a language, they understand that what was said was, “We have
hunters in our midst.  Prepare yourselves!”
Creature: (1)Abishai, blue (baatezu) EL8 -
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21
65.
As PCs exit area 63, two abishias lie in wait for intruders.  PCs are require to make spot checks
DC 14 or be flatfooted when battle begins.
Creature: (2) Abishai, blue (baatezu) EL10-
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21

66.
DM reads:
This 50 ft by 35 ft chamber is unlit.  Demonic sounds echo throughout this area apparently 
coming somewhere from an unknown direction.

Detect magic or a search check DC 25 (rogue only), finds a cavernous wall created by
mirage arcana (the east wall).  To bring down the effect of the spell, the wall must be struck
or a dispel magic spell must be cast.
67.
DM reads:
You enter a huge 65 ft by 55 ft chamber and the only features are three creatures, 
two of the humanoid draconic demons, and one purple worm slinking its way 
toward the party to attack.  The two demons take to the air taking full advantage of 
the 40 ft ceiling. 

                Creature: Abishai, blue (baatezu) (2) and (1) purple worm EL13 -
Abishai (red, green, white, blue, and black) CR8: Med outsider; HD 8d8+24 (65 hp); init +7; AC 21
Purple Worm, Gargantuan Beast, CR12; HD 16d10+112 (200 hp); Init -2; SPD 20 ft, burrow 20 ft; AC 19 (-4 size, 
- 2 dex, +15 natural)
DM reads:
You notice two iron doors obstruct entrance to chambers or rooms at the north and south walls.
Open lock DC 25 two open either door.
67a.
Two ogres occupy this chamber.  Two bed pads of animal skins lie on the stone floor.
Three crates are scattered about the eastern side of the chamber.  The ogres are
Enraged at the intrusion and attack no questions asked.
Creature: (2) Ogre barbarians  EL9-
Ogre, Lg giant, Bbn4: CR 7; HD 4d8+12 + 4d12+12; hp 81; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 22 (+3 Dex, -1 Size, +5

Natural, +5 Chain mail)

Treasure: all three crates contain edible food; dried meat, flour, and dried fruit and nuts (10 gp).






67b. 

An ogre mage shacks up here enjoying the protection of the cavern’s inhabitants.


Creature: (1) Ogre mage EL11-
Ogre mage, Lg Giant, Sor3: CR 11; Size L (10 ft., 5 in. tall); HD 5d8+20 + 3d4+12; hp 61; Init +6 (+2 Dex, 
+4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Natural, +2 Ring of protectionl)
68.
The abode of a cloaker littered with the remains of a few victims.
Creature: (1) Cloaker EL-
Cloaker, Lg Aberration, CR 5; HD 6d8+18 (45 hp); init +7 (+3 dex, +4 improved initiative); SPD 10ft, fly 40ft; AC 19 
(-1 size, +3 dex, +7 natural)
Treasure: 2 large  steel  shields, large  wooden  shield, studded  leather  armor,  greataxe , Bloodied  Onyx  
(500  gp), 53 gp.  The treasure is what is left of the cloakers last victims.

69.
An indention of the cavernous wall becomes a storage place for a trapped chest.
Trap-Chain lightning (chest) EL7-
Chain lightning trap:CR7 magic device; touch trigger (alarm); automatic reset;
spell effect (chain lightning,11th level wizard, 11D6 electricity to target nearest trigger
Point plus 5D6 electricity to each of up to 11 secondary targets, REF save DC 19
For half damage); search DC 31; disable device DC31.
Treasure: 200 gp, 3  blue sapphires (1000 gp each)
70.
DM reads:
The room is lit by light coming in through a huge hole in the ceiling 40 ft above.  The 
natural chimney is roughly 15 ft in diameter.  The sound of beating wings echoes throughout the 
chamber with no source in site.  Near the east wall is three holes in the ground and a picture of
an arrow above each.  At the south wall is a treasure the size of a wyrmling’s horde but still tempting
to the sight.  However, a larger horde more appropriate for a dragon spoken of as a legend lies in
a chamber in the northern wall.  Paramount among the horde is the three arrows of legend shot 
by Kelvin Shursite.
Wolvertain is hiding in the chimney ready to pounce when the moment is right.  If the PCs move 
towards his horde in the chamber he will address them before attacking.  If the PCs move toward
the lesser horde, he attacks without warning after the PCs disarm or take damage from the
lightning bolt trap protecting the loot.  
Trap- Chain lightning (chest) trap EL7-
Chain lightning trap: CR7;magic device; location trigger; automatic reset; switch bypass;
spell effect (chain lightning,11th level wizard, 11D6 electricity to target nearest trigger
Point plus 5D6 electricity to each of up to 11 secondary targets, REF save DC 19
For half damage); search DC 31; disable device DC31.
If more than one PC stands where a trap marker is those PCs take full damage from
the lightning.  PCs in area not standing on a trap marker take 5D6 electricity damage.
The three holes are the bypass switch.  If a PC places the three arrows in the holes,
The PCs hear three heavy clicks and the trap is disabled as designed.
At any rate, when Wolvertain attacks he uses all of his natural attacks first when in range
of his enemies.

If the PCs approach Wolvertain’s horde the DM reads:

A growling, old voice calls out to the party, “So, you’ve come for the dragon slayer’s arrows.
Are they worth your life?  Go ahead and take them for you will not leave here with them
or anything else.  You fragile, pathetic creatures are obviously not from Sebria for the people
of that city know better than to enter my lair without tribute.  Your lives are forfeit and mine to take.”
The last dialogue sounded as if it came from behind you!  Wolvertain attacks.
Creature: Wolvertain, Blue Dragon, EL-
Wolvertain, Adult fiendish blue dragon: CR 15; Huge Dragon (Earth); HD 22d12+110; hp 253; Init +4; Spd 40 ft, 
fly 150 ft (poor), burrow 20 ft; AC 28 (-2 size, +20 natural)
Treasure:
Lesser horde-
250 pp, 850 gp, 8000 sp, 10 cp, 20 blue quartz (10 gp each), 20 zircons (50 gp each).

Wolvertains horde- 3 greater dragon slaying arrows, potion  of  protection  from  elements  
(sonic)  (750  gp), ring  of  protection  +3  (18,000  gp), ring  of  the  ram  (25  charges)  (4,300  gp), 
wands: Bull's  Strength  (caster level 3, 23  charges)  (2,070  gp), Cure  Critical  Wounds  (caster 
level 7, 15  charges)  (6,300  gp), 200 pp, 800 gp, 1000 sp, 4000 cp, 50 blue quartz (10 gp each),
80 blue sapphires (1000 gp each), 25 blue diamonds (5000 gp each).

Chapter 13
SEBRIA CITY
AREA - U
Sebria appears to be the largest city in the realm.  Its economy suggests that it is a small city
but the population is small in comparison.  In this realm the mortality rate is high, so the economy 
of each town depends on a benefactor/beneficiary system.  When people die, they leave their 
wealth to someone else to keep the monetary goods in the comunity.
Sebria’s walls reach up 50 ft high and the city has two sets of double iron doors secured from
the inside.  One set of doors faces the east and one faces the west.  All sides and entrances
are guarded heavily.

71.
Upon reaching the city, the guards in watchtowers request the identity of all who wish to gain
entrance.  Those who fail to identify themselves to the guards’ satisfaction are refused entry.
Archers (30) -

Male elf fighter, level 8, hp 48, composite longbow - ranged +10/+5 (1D8/18-20 x2), AC +17 

(+4 dex, +3 studded leather).


72.
This is the only city that does not require the surrender of weapons from their guests.  With a
military facility so close by (the destroyed Cordyan), they have become accustomed to
guests and residents alike carrying their armaments though all must keep their weopons
put away.
DM reads:  
To the immediate left and right upon entering the city, are two round buildings.  Military personnel
only are allowed here according to the “NO UNAUTHORIZED PERSONNEL PAST THIS POINT”
sign by the doors on each building.  You also see the Quick Silver pub and inn to the left and
Mage Counsel University to the right further on up the coble stone road.
72a & 72b.
DM reads:

As you enter either of the round buildings are the military barracks.  Inside is 10 living

quarters.  The living quarters are the same in most ways.  All rooms have 5 bunk beds 2

bunks each, a personal effects chest per bunk, a shower, 5 toilets (holes in the ground

with a seat that has a hole in it), and 5 sinks (and no privacy).


The troops like the little bit of privacy they do get so if the PCs are caught

snooping around, then there is a 50% chance a battle will start right there in the room

with 15 troops.  Two troops will lock the door so nobody can get in or out. A pick locks

check (DC 20) will open the door.




 MILITARY TROOPS (15) -

 Male human fighter, level 8, HP 75, MWK long sword (+2) - melee +7 (1d8+3), AC 17 (+2

 DEX, +5 mithral chain).

72c.

DM reads:

This place is clean and nicely run.  Even the bartender is dressed well.  The barmaids

are very beautiful and made up.  This establishment has 9 large tables and 5 of them

are occupied.  Most of the patrons are quiet and don’t really want to be bothered while

they are eating.  They look like the important sort and their conversation, if any, is good

for any adventurer that would like to take a good snooze.  There is a door behind the

bar and six rooms to rent.


Human bar patrons (20) -

1-3. Male human aristocrat, level 3, HP 8, dagger- melee +3 (1d4+2), AC +11 

       (+1 DEX)


4-7. Female human aristocrat, level 4, HP 10, dagger- melee +4 (1d4+2), AC +10 

       (+0 DEX)


8-9. Male human warrior, level 5, HP 80, great sword- melee +3 (1d4+2), AC +14 

       (+1 DEX, +3 studded leather)


10-14. Female human Expert, level 4, HP 10, dagger- melee +4 (1d4+2), AC +10 

          (+0 DEX)

15.  Male human fighter, level 4, HP 34, long sword- melee +7 (1d8+3), AC 14

     (+1 DEX, + 3 studded leather).

 16.  Male human fighter, level 7, HP 66, Great axe- melee +9/+4 (1D12+2), AC 17

      (+3 DEX, +4 scale mail).

17-20. Female human commoner (bar wenches), level 6, HP 21, dagger- melee+4

       (1d4+1), AC +14 (+4 DEX).


72d.

DM reads:
The main foyer area from the entrance is clear of obstacles.  Mages and lore masters
walk the halls when not giving lectures.  There is a large reference library to the south
end of the university and study desks to the left and right of the main walk way.
There is a lecture room in the east and west wing of this building.
                There are 3D6 student mages at the study desks or in the lecture rooms at any time.
There are also 3D4 mages or lore masters in the building at any time.  The books in 
the library cannot be checked out to leave the school.  The university closes its doors at dusk.
Follow any rules provided by DMG on studying or research benefits for the PCs.

2D6 human wizard students
                  human Wiz1: CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 3 in. tall); HD 1d4+2; hp 6; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12;Attack +0 melee, or +2 ranged; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +1; AL NG; Str 11, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 4.
Possessions: 900 gp in gear.
Wizard Spells Known (3/2): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Erase, Identify, Magic Missile, Sleep.

1D6 elf wizard students
Elf  Adp1/Wiz2: CR 2; Size M (5 ft., 0 in. tall); HD 1d6-4 + 2d4-8; hp 4; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12; Attack +2 melee, or +3 ranged; SV Fort -4, Ref +2, Will +7; AL NE; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 3, Int 15, Wis 15, Cha 10.
Possessions: 2,500 gp in gear.
Adept Spells Per Day: 3/2.
Wizard Spells Known (4/3): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Burning Hands, Charm Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Summon Monster

3D4 Mages or Lore masters
male human Exp10/Wiz5: CR 14; Size M (5 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 10d6+10 + 5d4+5; hp 64; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 12; Attack +9/+4 melee, or +11/+6 ranged; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +12; AL N; Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 10.
Possessions: 59,000 gp in gear.
Wizard Spells Known (4/4/3/2): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Charm Person, Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Sleep. 2nd -- Knock, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II. 3rd -- Fireball, Slow.


male elf (high) Wiz10/Exp9: CR 18; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 10d4+30 + 9d6+27; hp 115; Init +6; Spd 30 ft.; AC 16; Attack +12/+7/+2 melee, or +17/+12/+7 ranged; SV Fort +9, Ref +12, Will +16; AL NG; Str 12, Dex 22, Con 16, Int 20, Wis 13, Cha 15.
Possessions: 170,000 gp in gear.
Wizard Spells Known (4/6/5/4/4/3): 0th -- Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance. 1st -- Charm Person, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist, Shield, Sleep, Summon Monster I, True Strike. 2nd -- Blur, Bull's Strength, Invisibility, Knock, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II, Tasha's Hideous Laughter, Web. 3rd -- Dispel Magic, Gust of Wind, Haste, Hold Person, Lightning Bolt, Suggestion. 4th -- Charm Monster, Dimension Door, Improved Invisibility, Polymorph Other, Wall of Ice. 5th -- Lesser Planar Binding, Transmute Rock to Mud, Wall of Stone.
If any PC wizards or lore masters wish to peruse the library’s selection or are searching fora spell book, have the player make a search check DC 18 to find the “Faux Book of Magic”.If the book is found and examined (opened), read the following:
The pages of the book have been cut out to form a compartment for concealed storage.  In the square
compartment, there is a amulet with two dragons facing each other both holding a sapphire stone in the 
middle of the piece.  The amulet is made mostly of platinum.
The item described can be found in the back of the book listed as an Arcanicom Amulet.
This item works as described in the DMG under the ring of wizardry IV listing plus it is enchanted with
fox’s cunning and eagle’s splendor granting a +4 enhancement bonus to the wearer’s INT and CHA.
73. Commoner housing-
DM reads:

As you enter the wedge shaped  building to the east of the Tumble Inn Pub, you see a floor

with smooth cut squares.  The support beams are little more than 12 in. by 12 in.

pylons fastened to the wooden roof.  The residences are small apartment sized

houses linked together.  There is very little ornamentation or luxury in this area.

74. noble housing-
DM reads:

When you enter the wedge shaped enclosure to the southt of the commoner’s residences,

you see a beautifully tiled floor and carved support beams.  Along the walls are the entrances

to the incredibly ornate and large apartments the upper crust calls home.





The houses here are much larger and nicer looking than lower class residence.  They

are also better guarded as well.  Archers on the all walls have the bonus job of authorizing

entrance to any who do not live there.  All players who wish to gain entrance here must

have a written invitation or be able to sneak around extremely well.
75. The Dragon’s Bane Potion and Jewelry shop-
Large and complex operation that sells fine and magic jewelry plus all manner of potions.  All
Items here are 15, 000 gp or less to buy.  A door in the back of the store leads to the owners residence.
76. Realm’s Warrior shop-
Run by the grandson of Edgar Magernot, this store specializes in making armor from

hide, dragon scales, and different metals.  He is well trained in the art of bow and arrow

crafting.  If asked and paid well he can make other items if you provide any special materials 

needed (up to the DM what items and at what price).


----------



## tiamat5774 (Sep 11, 2006)

*oops i did it again.....*


oops I forgot the maps.  I will have to scan my maps or create digital versions of them. I just hope that one day the adventure will be played by others that enjoy dragon stories as
much as i do. its not finished so if good feedback comes of me posting this mod i will post the finished version or at least the last bit.


----------



## dhaga (Sep 11, 2006)

Holy crap huge double-post!


----------



## BOZ (Sep 13, 2006)

wouldn't this be better posted in a separate thread, where it can be more easily found and commented on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 26, 2006)

Metal Creature / LA +3


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey tiamat, BOZ is definetely right, a thread at the General forums would certainly receive more feedback.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 26, 2006)

i can split it for you from this thread if you so desire... all you need do is ask - and wait up to 24 hours.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 26, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i can split it for you from this thread if you so desire... all you need do is ask - and wait up to 24 hours.



If he isn't asking you to split it, I am. It really doesn't belong on this thread at all. I think he might have posted it here by accident, as he only has four posts. I would say split off one of them into the General forum and delete the double post.

Just my opinion,

KF72


----------



## BOZ (Sep 27, 2006)

it's more that it deserves its own thread rather than not belonging here - but regardless, i'll wait to hear from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 27, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> it's more that it deserves its own thread rather than not belonging here - but regardless, i'll wait to hear from the horse's mouth.



It appears he hasn't been around ever since posting that. Don't count on it.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It appears he hasn't been around ever since posting that. Don't count on it.



Agreed.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 28, 2006)

Although I certainly don't have a problem with his post, I agree that it's likely to end up lost in this thread. 

Hopefully he drops in, sees this discussion and gives the slide the nod.


----------



## Mortis (Sep 29, 2006)

BOZ

Regarding DIABOLIC GENESIS: ORIGINS OF EVIL

Couldn't you, at the very least, remove/edit the duplicate  post?

Regards
Mortis


----------



## Solarious (Oct 15, 2006)

The Astraloth (CR 19), and Delinaser (CR 21.5), Astraloth Mindspy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 26, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Metal Creature / LA +3



Jester, do you think you could add this to the template section? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 28, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jester, do you think you could add this to the template section? I'd really appreciate it.




Oh, I will!  I know it seems slow right now, but everything is being added as time allows. 

Basically, I try to be systematic about adding things so that I don't end up lost as far as where I was at.  If you look at the post that covers up to CR 1, you'll see a small paragraph of "notes to self" that I use to track where I'm at- I will get to your metal creature before too long, my recent updates to the list have been trying to catch up the more recent posts first.  I neglected this thread for far too long, honestly. 

But I'm back on it, prolly working 1.5 times per week on it for 30-90 minutes each on average right now.


----------



## sdavis75 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here’s a couple.  Enjoy!

Demon, Sorgoth (CR 19)

Demon, Quarlazz (CR 11)

Cheers!

Steven


----------



## Celebrim (Feb 17, 2007)

I guess I didn't post them in the right spot, but my 'homebrew' Slaad Lords may be found here. 

Baseraxs 
Breasdfea


----------



## Edo (Mar 1, 2007)

Not in these boards (sorry moders):
ANTECS: insectman, native to marshes


----------



## Khisanth the Ancient (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are a bunch of mine:

Echidna (CR 23) and Kampe (CR 30) 

Medieval Monsters
This includes the Caladrius (CR 1/2), Terebolem (CR 1), Iale (CR 5), and Serpentine Dragon (CR 6)

Aspidochelone (CR 10)


----------



## JiCi (May 21, 2007)

Greetings,

here's a new thread that emphasizes on templated monsters; let's what kind of combos you guys can come up with.

Post a random monster


----------



## Dr. NRG (Jun 2, 2007)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Oh, I will!  I know it seems slow right now, but everything is being added as time allows.
> 
> Basically, I try to be systematic about adding things so that I don't end up lost as far as where I was at.  If you look at the post that covers up to CR 1, you'll see a small paragraph of "notes to self" that I use to track where I'm at- I will get to your metal creature before too long, my recent updates to the list have been trying to catch up the more recent posts first.  I neglected this thread for far too long, honestly.
> 
> But I'm back on it, prolly working 1.5 times per week on it for 30-90 minutes each on average right now.




This is a lot of work, and is much appreciated.    

NRG


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2007)

Dr. NRG said:
			
		

> This is a lot of work, and is much appreciated.
> 
> NRG




 Thanks!


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 10, 2007)

Emoticon-based monster   

RIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR <-- Here's this Giant Enemy Crab.


----------



## dhaga (Aug 15, 2007)

I converted the Yitsan from Spelljammer Appendix II (2nd Edition) to 3.5.
It can be found here: http://www.dragon-rider.us/shadowchaser/Creatures/Conversions/Spelljammer - Appendix II/Yitsan.html

The flavor text has not been added yet, so it is really only good for those who own the original 2nd Ed creature.  I hope to have the flavor text added soon.

Edit: the flavor text has now been added!

Echohawk: I believe you have this same link for the 3.0 Yitsan.  You can mark him as 3.5 now


----------



## Asmor (Aug 25, 2007)

http://enworld.org/showthread.php?t=205352

I've been told I should post this here. 'Tis a crocopotamus, CR 10 animal.


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here my collection of stuff if you guys want to take a gander.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dweller in Darkness CR 8

Lizard, Horned Spirestalker CR 3

Demiurge out.


----------



## Cleon (Nov 11, 2008)

*Fearsome Critters from Lumberjack Tales*

Here are a few of my own efforts, based on monsters from North American folktales:
*
Whirling Whimpus CR 6* (with *Southern Devil Whimpus* subspecies)

*Gumberoo CR 6

* *Silver Cat CR 3

Snoligoster CR 5

Agropelter CR 5

* *Slide-Rock Bolter CR 9

Tripodero CR 2

* *Beeskeeter CR 1 *(with *Skeeter*)*

Hidebehind CR 7

Snow Wasset and Polar Wasset CR 3* 

*Christmas Special!
Windigo Giant CR 10
Windigo Beast CR 5
Windigo Cursed CR 2+
* 
*The Rumtifusil CR 2*

*The Hoop Snake CR 4*

*The Bangle Snake CR 1* (with *Nugget Snake* and *Golden Arch Snake* subspecies)

*The Joint Snake CR 4*

*The Dart Snake CR 1/3*

*The Bedspring Snake CR 3*

*The Corkscrew Snake CR 3* (with *Shipborer Snake*)

*The Rockdrill Snake CR 4*
*
The Billdad CR2*

*The Roperite CR4*

*The Splinter Cat CR4*

* The Hugag CR6*

*The Black Hodag CR6*

*The Lesser Hodag CR2*

More to come, hopefully.


----------



## InsanePsychoRabbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, I have to delete this...


----------



## Will426 (Dec 22, 2010)

This is mine, I made due to special circumstances

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-house-rules/298525-stats-awakened-potato.html#post5408679


----------



## VelvetViolet (May 28, 2012)

Posted some 3.5 conversions of the Vampire Lord and Mystaran Nosferatu.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 17, 2013)

Dust Bunny


----------



## MadApeGames (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm astounded at the wealth of knowledge on these forums.


----------

